# Do You Smoke Pot/Weed?



## Bonzi

I don't, so if there is a better overall generic name for it, pardon my ignorance!


----------



## miketx

Only for the "rise" it gives me.


----------



## PredFan

I used to. Back in the day, I smoked a hell of a lot of pot. I grew out of it.


----------



## Bonzi

I tried once or twice.  I can act stupid straight so no need.....

If I want to be REALLY stupid, I'll down a bottle of wine


----------



## Bonzi

I think everyone should do coke then go in a chat room....
I've been told you think you can solved the worlds problem when coked up


----------



## PredFan

Snorted a lot of Coke in the 70s and 80s too. Also grew out of it.


----------



## Pogo

Bonzi said:


> I think everyone should do coke then go in a chat room....
> I've been told you think you can solved the worlds problem when coked up



Actually "chat" is not the kind of room I'd be in with coke.  

Your poll didn't give a "Fifth Amendment" choice yanno.  Just sayin'.


----------



## TNHarley

When I get high on buds, I always wish I had a tape recorder. I swear I am the smartest person you would ever meet.


----------



## Bonzi

PredFan said:


> Snorted a lot of Coke in the 70s and 80s too. Also grew out of it.


 
Did you feel smart?  On top of the world? Or just hyped?


----------



## Bonzi

TNHarley said:


> When I get high on buds, I always wish I had a tape recorder. I swear I am the smartest person you would ever meet.


 
Please come on line and let us know next time.....  I'll even make a thread just for people drunk or high.......


----------



## Bonzi

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone should do coke then go in a chat room....
> I've been told you think you can solved the worlds problem when coked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually "chat" is not the kind of room I'd be in with coke.
> 
> Your poll didn't give a "Fifth Amendment" choice yanno.  Just sayin'.
Click to expand...

 
OTHER covers everything!  You can sacrifice one day of being high to be here and let it fly.............


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Pot yes, weed no


----------



## Eaglewings

Bonzi said:


> I don't, so if there is a better overall generic name for it, pardon my ignorance!



I just put this on another thread, but ...I take the oils from the pot , the CBC in pot fights cancer cells.. The THC in pot is what makes you high. I get too paranoid on the THC...lol  
So they sell low THC, high CBC to fight cancer all over the place now. There are so many names and brands it is crazy.


----------



## aaronleland

No, Officer Bonzi. That stuff is illegal.


----------



## The Great Goose

Its crap, but we should legalise it as a slippery slope to the good stuff


----------



## Bonzi

Eaglewings said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't, so if there is a better overall generic name for it, pardon my ignorance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just put this on another thread, but ...I take the oils from the pot , the CBC in pot fights cancer cells.. The THC in pot is what makes you high. I get too paranoid on the THC...lol
> So they sell low THC, high CBC to fight cancer all over the place now. There are so many names and brands it is crazy.
Click to expand...

 
mmm sorry Eaglewings!  I'm bad about looking for similar topics.  I have a hair trigger..........


----------



## Bonzi

The Great Goose said:


> Its crap, but we should legalise it as a slippery slope to the good stuff


 
If it makes me not give a shit - I'll take it!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Tried it once in the early 70s, got nothing out of it, so I didn't try again


----------



## Bonzi

aaronleland said:


> No, Officer Bonzi. That stuff is illegal.


 
You sure you don't want me to handcuff you?


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> I tried once or twice.  I can act stupid straight so no need.....
> 
> If I want to be REALLY stupid, I'll down a bottle of wine



A whole bottle of wine will make me feel like crap the next day- and possibly that night.

No hangovers with pot- worst case is a soar throat.


----------



## Bonzi

Syriusly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried once or twice.  I can act stupid straight so no need.....
> 
> If I want to be REALLY stupid, I'll down a bottle of wine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A whole bottle of wine will make me feel like crap the next day- and possibly that night.
> 
> No hangovers with pot- worst case is a soar throat.
Click to expand...

 
I figured out how to get trashed on wine and not get a hangover.
What I didn't figure out was how to get trashed on wine and (1) hide it from my husband and (2) not act like a total maniac out of control.  The stories!


----------



## TNHarley

Bonzi said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I get high on buds, I always wish I had a tape recorder. I swear I am the smartest person you would ever meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please come on line and let us know next time.....  I'll even make a thread just for people drunk or high.......
Click to expand...

I'll forget before I could type it out.  Lol


----------



## Bonzi

Maybe someone could transcribe a podcast sometime......


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bonzi said:


> I don't, so if there is a better overall generic name for it, pardon my ignorance!



I have smoked weed.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I don't smoke anything.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I have never consumed any alcoholic beverage either.


----------



## JoeMoma




----------



## Bonzi

JOSweetHeart said:


> I don't smoke anything.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. I have never consumed any alcoholic beverage either.


 
Good girl Holly!
Have you been kissed yet??


----------



## playtime

*dave's not here.*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JOSweetHeart said:


> I don't smoke anything.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. I have never consumed any alcoholic beverage either.



You've never had any booze? Listen you need to go out now and just get a bottle of Tequila, take it home, take ALL your clothes off and drink the stuff neat and just go for it. Come on! Get with the programme already!


----------



## PredFan

Bonzi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snorted a lot of Coke in the 70s and 80s too. Also grew out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you feel smart?  On top of the world? Or just hyped?
Click to expand...


Felt hyped up mostly. I did play better foosball.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't smoke anything.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. I have never consumed any alcoholic beverage either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've never had any booze? Listen you need to go out now and just get a bottle of Tequila, take it home, take ALL your clothes off and drink the stuff neat and just go for it. Come on! Get with the programme already!
> 
> View attachment 61340
Click to expand...


Hollllllyyyy.....

I'm comin' over that way on business.  Two weeks.  

Just sayin'....


----------



## Pogo

playtime said:


> *dave's not here.*



 perfect.

​


----------



## playtime




----------



## Anathema

Nope. Never have and never will. Doesn't matter if it becomes legal or not, I will not touch the stuff and it will not be acceptable on my property.


----------



## Pogo

Anathema said:


> Nope. Never have and never will. Doesn't matter if it becomes legal or not, I will not touch the stuff and it will not be acceptable on my property.



What a shock THAT is.  Never saw that coming in a million years, nopety nope.


----------



## Anathema

Pogo said:


> What a shock THAT is.  Never saw that coming in a million years, nopety nope.



Shouldn't have been a shock. My morals are well known around here.


----------



## Pogo

Anathema said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a shock THAT is.  Never saw that coming in a million years, nopety nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't have been a shock. My morals are well known around here.
Click to expand...


As is your complete obliviousness to blatant mocking sarcasm.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Yep, sure do. In fact, I'm doing it right now.


----------



## Anathema

Pogo said:


> As is your complete obliviousness to blatant mocking sarcasm.



I don't accept sarcasm as an appropriate form of communication so I tend not to see it.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Waiting for it to become legal in CA, hopefully this fall. 

I think I have a contact high from this thread though, I thought I saw cats playing pingpong.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I have an extreme sensitively to drugs. In college I smoked pot that must have been lacked with something because I remember trying to find my way to class by following footprints in the grass like I was Darryl on TWD. I had a bag of mushroom talk to me from the trunk of a car


----------



## petro

Occasionally I will. Rather have a couple of puffs over alcohol as I don't care for feeling like shit the next day. Back in the day though I smoked and drank like crazy. Back when Nancy Reagan said "just say no" I was saying "hell yes".


----------



## Pogo

CrusaderFrank said:


> I have an extreme sensitively to drugs. In college I smoked pot that must have been lacked with something because I remember trying to find my way to class by following footprints in the grass like I was Darryl on TWD. I had a bag of mushroom talk to me from the trunk of a car



Going by your posts Frank, they're still talking.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Halfway through my Navy career, I became a Drug and Alcohol Program Advisor (DAPA), and was required to know about various substances, their effects both good and bad, as well as what continued use would do.  Never in any of the research that I was given could I find anything that said it had a bad effect on the human body.

I also remember 2 smokers on my first ship (back in the early 80's), who got stoned on a regular basis, but they were always bright eyed and ready to work at 7:30 am, while the rest of us who had gone out drinking the night before were pretty much useless until after lunch because of hangovers.

Because of that, I decided that when I finally got out of the Navy, I would try some of this cannabis stuff that people had talked about to find out for myself. 

Spent the next 6 months after I retired researching just about anything I could get my hands on concerning marijuana to see if I really wanted to try it.  Figured out that I did, and started smoking, and found out that I liked it much better than alcohol because I didn't get as stupid, and never had a bad morning after. 

Then, when CO legalized it for recreational use, I started going up there and trying all the different varieties that they had and found out that while I'm willing to smoke just about any kind of marijuana, I really prefer Sativa strains.

Yes, I smoke, and I'm not ashamed of it.  It seems to do a lot more good to me than it does harm.  And, when I have sore muscles from working hard, smoking a bowl or two of Indica does great for pain relief and makes it easy for me to go to sleep.


----------



## CremeBrulee

Smoking right now in preparation for the steamed dumplings and san bei ji I am cooking.  For dessert we have a dish of hash brownies.


----------



## playtime

ABikerSailor said:


> Halfway through my Navy career, I became a Drug and Alcohol Program Advisor (DAPA), and was required to know about various substances, their effects both good and bad, as well as what continued use would do.  Never in any of the research that I was given could I find anything that said it had a bad effect on the human body.
> 
> I also remember 2 smokers on my first ship (back in the early 80's), who got stoned on a regular basis, but they were always bright eyed and ready to work at 7:30 am, while the rest of us who had gone out drinking the night before were pretty much useless until after lunch because of hangovers.
> 
> Because of that, I decided that when I finally got out of the Navy, I would try some of this cannabis stuff that people had talked about to find out for myself.
> 
> Spent the next 6 months after I retired researching just about anything I could get my hands on concerning marijuana to see if I really wanted to try it.  Figured out that I did, and started smoking, and found out that I liked it much better than alcohol because I didn't get as stupid, and never had a bad morning after.
> 
> Then, when CO legalized it for recreational use, I started going up there and trying all the different varieties that they had and found out that while I'm willing to smoke just about any kind of marijuana, I really prefer Sativa strains.
> 
> Yes, I smoke, and I'm not ashamed of it.  It seems to do a lot more good to me than it does harm.  And, when I have sore muscles from working hard, smoking a bowl or two of Indica does great for pain relief and makes it easy for me to go to sleep.



I tend to have anxiety & it works well combating it.  No dopey hangover messy brain syndrome that benzos can produce & the addictive factor is zero with pot as opposed to the crap you get from big pharma.  marijuana is a hell of a lot better for pain than oxy or Vicodin as well.


----------



## petro

Really wish CO was closer, although no shortage of liquor stores around here. Never understood society's paranoia regarding pot. Alcohol causes far more destruction, but all you hear about is the perceived false notion that legalizing pot will be the end of civilization. Don't forget the other false notion that anyone who has a couple puffs once in a while is somehow a slacker pothead with no reasoning skills and lacks all memory function.  Would be like saying the occasional drinker is automatically an alcoholic.

 Right now "legal" opiates pushed by drug companies are the main problem in America. I am of the belief that the drug companies are the ones who oppose legalization as that would reduce their profits when people use pot for pain rather than narcotics.


----------



## IsaacNewton

ABikerSailor said:


> Halfway through my Navy career, I became a Drug and Alcohol Program Advisor (DAPA), and was required to know about various substances, their effects both good and bad, as well as what continued use would do.  Never in any of the research that I was given could I find anything that said it had a bad effect on the human body.
> 
> I also remember 2 smokers on my first ship (back in the early 80's), who got stoned on a regular basis, but they were always bright eyed and ready to work at 7:30 am, while the rest of us who had gone out drinking the night before were pretty much useless until after lunch because of hangovers.
> 
> Because of that, I decided that when I finally got out of the Navy, I would try some of this cannabis stuff that people had talked about to find out for myself.
> 
> Spent the next 6 months after I retired researching just about anything I could get my hands on concerning marijuana to see if I really wanted to try it.  Figured out that I did, and started smoking, and found out that I liked it much better than alcohol because I didn't get as stupid, and never had a bad morning after.
> 
> Then, when CO legalized it for recreational use, I started going up there and trying all the different varieties that they had and found out that while I'm willing to smoke just about any kind of marijuana, I really prefer Sativa strains.
> 
> Yes, I smoke, and I'm not ashamed of it.  It seems to do a lot more good to me than it does harm.  And, when I have sore muscles from working hard, smoking a bowl or two of Indica does great for pain relief and makes it easy for me to go to sleep.



Good post, mj is far superior to alcohol. As you said it doesn't make you sick or angry, just the opposite. 

I recommend to anyone that goes to a legal state, smoke a huge joint and watch the original Tron.


----------



## Syriusly

IsaacNewton said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Halfway through my Navy career, I became a Drug and Alcohol Program Advisor (DAPA), and was required to know about various substances, their effects both good and bad, as well as what continued use would do.  Never in any of the research that I was given could I find anything that said it had a bad effect on the human body.
> 
> I also remember 2 smokers on my first ship (back in the early 80's), who got stoned on a regular basis, but they were always bright eyed and ready to work at 7:30 am, while the rest of us who had gone out drinking the night before were pretty much useless until after lunch because of hangovers.
> 
> Because of that, I decided that when I finally got out of the Navy, I would try some of this cannabis stuff that people had talked about to find out for myself.
> 
> Spent the next 6 months after I retired researching just about anything I could get my hands on concerning marijuana to see if I really wanted to try it.  Figured out that I did, and started smoking, and found out that I liked it much better than alcohol because I didn't get as stupid, and never had a bad morning after.
> 
> Then, when CO legalized it for recreational use, I started going up there and trying all the different varieties that they had and found out that while I'm willing to smoke just about any kind of marijuana, I really prefer Sativa strains.
> 
> Yes, I smoke, and I'm not ashamed of it.  It seems to do a lot more good to me than it does harm.  And, when I have sore muscles from working hard, smoking a bowl or two of Indica does great for pain relief and makes it easy for me to go to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good post, mj is far superior to alcohol. As you said it doesn't make you sick or angry, just the opposite.
> 
> I recommend to anyone that goes to a legal state, smoke a huge joint and watch the original Tron.
Click to expand...


I recommend turning on "The Shining", but listening to the soundtrack to Pink Floyd's "The Wall"


----------



## charwin95

I smoke Marlboro when I was in high school and few years in college because that was cool then. But when my uncle died of lung cancer I saw the suffering.... So I quit the next day and never smoke cigarettes since. Tried marijuana a couple of times but gives me lot of head ache. That's my history with weeds.


----------



## ChrisL

That's dope!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Explains the lack of mental growth beyond the age of 12 around here.    That and the congenital mental challenges of course.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Explains the lack of mental growth beyond the age of 12 around here.    That and the congenital mental challenges of course.


Yeah, you should talk, what with the whey you promote yourself like a self indulgent ego flux of a cheerleader...


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> I don't, so if there is a better overall generic name for it, pardon my ignorance!


It's called wacky tobacky


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> I think everyone should do coke then go in a chat room....
> I've been told you think you can solved the worlds problem when coked up


No. Your're supposed to go to an orgy when you do coke.


----------



## shadow355

Bonzi said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Officer Bonzi. That stuff is illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you don't want me to handcuff you?
Click to expand...


Me - me - me.......puh lessseeeee pick me. But you have to have your geek glasses on when you do.   

Shadow 355


----------



## CremeBrulee

Syriusly said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Halfway through my Navy career, I became a Drug and Alcohol Program Advisor (DAPA), and was required to know about various substances, their effects both good and bad, as well as what continued use would do.  Never in any of the research that I was given could I find anything that said it had a bad effect on the human body.
> 
> I also remember 2 smokers on my first ship (back in the early 80's), who got stoned on a regular basis, but they were always bright eyed and ready to work at 7:30 am, while the rest of us who had gone out drinking the night before were pretty much useless until after lunch because of hangovers.
> 
> Because of that, I decided that when I finally got out of the Navy, I would try some of this cannabis stuff that people had talked about to find out for myself.
> 
> Spent the next 6 months after I retired researching just about anything I could get my hands on concerning marijuana to see if I really wanted to try it.  Figured out that I did, and started smoking, and found out that I liked it much better than alcohol because I didn't get as stupid, and never had a bad morning after.
> 
> Then, when CO legalized it for recreational use, I started going up there and trying all the different varieties that they had and found out that while I'm willing to smoke just about any kind of marijuana, I really prefer Sativa strains.
> 
> Yes, I smoke, and I'm not ashamed of it.  It seems to do a lot more good to me than it does harm.  And, when I have sore muscles from working hard, smoking a bowl or two of Indica does great for pain relief and makes it easy for me to go to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good post, mj is far superior to alcohol. As you said it doesn't make you sick or angry, just the opposite.
> 
> I recommend to anyone that goes to a legal state, smoke a huge joint and watch the original Tron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I recommend turning on "The Shining", but listening to the soundtrack to Pink Floyd's "The Wall"
Click to expand...

Tron, The Wall, Fantasia, Who Framed Roger Rabbit, etc are for tripping.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explains the lack of mental growth beyond the age of 12 around here.    That and the congenital mental challenges of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you should talk, what with the whey you promote yourself like a self indulgent ego flux of a cheerleader...
Click to expand...


Don't have a cow, dopey!


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explains the lack of mental growth beyond the age of 12 around here.    That and the congenital mental challenges of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you should talk, what with the whey you promote yourself like a self indulgent ego flux of a cheerleader...
Click to expand...


What the hell is an "ego flux?"    Something you made up?


----------



## playtime

petro said:


> Really wish CO was closer, although no shortage of liquor stores around here. Never understood society's paranoia regarding pot. Alcohol causes far more destruction, but all you hear about is the perceived false notion that legalizing pot will be the end of civilization. Don't forget the other false notion that anyone who has a couple puffs once in a while is somehow a slacker pothead with no reasoning skills and lacks all memory function.  Would be like saying the occasional drinker is automatically an alcoholic.
> 
> Right now "legal" opiates pushed by drug companies are the main problem in America. I am of the belief that the drug companies are the ones who oppose legalization as that would reduce their profits when people use pot for pain rather than narcotics.



heroin use is on the rise because a lot of people legally prescribes those opiates easily become  addicted, & then when their 'scripts run out & the good doctor that precrobed them, won't re-new... those same people turn to the streets.


----------



## playtime




----------



## ChrisL

playtime said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really wish CO was closer, although no shortage of liquor stores around here. Never understood society's paranoia regarding pot. Alcohol causes far more destruction, but all you hear about is the perceived false notion that legalizing pot will be the end of civilization. Don't forget the other false notion that anyone who has a couple puffs once in a while is somehow a slacker pothead with no reasoning skills and lacks all memory function.  Would be like saying the occasional drinker is automatically an alcoholic.
> 
> Right now "legal" opiates pushed by drug companies are the main problem in America. I am of the belief that the drug companies are the ones who oppose legalization as that would reduce their profits when people use pot for pain rather than narcotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heroin use is on the rise because a lot of people legally prescribes those opiates easily become  addicted, & then when their 'scripts run out & the good doctor that precrobed them, won't re-new... those same people turn to the streets.
Click to expand...


Well, people have to agree to be placed on any medication.  Also, those people are supposed to be following doctor's orders, and most of the time they do not.  They are usually abusers with drug seeking behavior to begin with.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really wish CO was closer, although no shortage of liquor stores around here. Never understood society's paranoia regarding pot. Alcohol causes far more destruction, but all you hear about is the perceived false notion that legalizing pot will be the end of civilization. Don't forget the other false notion that anyone who has a couple puffs once in a while is somehow a slacker pothead with no reasoning skills and lacks all memory function.  Would be like saying the occasional drinker is automatically an alcoholic.
> 
> Right now "legal" opiates pushed by drug companies are the main problem in America. I am of the belief that the drug companies are the ones who oppose legalization as that would reduce their profits when people use pot for pain rather than narcotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heroin use is on the rise because a lot of people legally prescribes those opiates easily become  addicted, & then when their 'scripts run out & the good doctor that precrobed them, won't re-new... those same people turn to the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, people have to agree to be placed on any medication.  Also, those people are supposed to be following doctor's orders, and most of the time they do not.  They are usually abusers with drug seeking behavior to begin with.
Click to expand...

Really, what doctor prescribes booze and cigarettes?


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really wish CO was closer, although no shortage of liquor stores around here. Never understood society's paranoia regarding pot. Alcohol causes far more destruction, but all you hear about is the perceived false notion that legalizing pot will be the end of civilization. Don't forget the other false notion that anyone who has a couple puffs once in a while is somehow a slacker pothead with no reasoning skills and lacks all memory function.  Would be like saying the occasional drinker is automatically an alcoholic.
> 
> Right now "legal" opiates pushed by drug companies are the main problem in America. I am of the belief that the drug companies are the ones who oppose legalization as that would reduce their profits when people use pot for pain rather than narcotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heroin use is on the rise because a lot of people legally prescribes those opiates easily become  addicted, & then when their 'scripts run out & the good doctor that precrobed them, won't re-new... those same people turn to the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, people have to agree to be placed on any medication.  Also, those people are supposed to be following doctor's orders, and most of the time they do not.  They are usually abusers with drug seeking behavior to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, what doctor prescribes booze and cigarettes?
Click to expand...


WE are talking about prescription opioid medications.  There are some (OxyContin for instance) that have much the same effects as heroin.


----------



## ChrisL

Most often, when people develop severe addictions to meds, it is because they have made the conscious decision to abuse their medications.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really wish CO was closer, although no shortage of liquor stores around here. Never understood society's paranoia regarding pot. Alcohol causes far more destruction, but all you hear about is the perceived false notion that legalizing pot will be the end of civilization. Don't forget the other false notion that anyone who has a couple puffs once in a while is somehow a slacker pothead with no reasoning skills and lacks all memory function.  Would be like saying the occasional drinker is automatically an alcoholic.
> 
> Right now "legal" opiates pushed by drug companies are the main problem in America. I am of the belief that the drug companies are the ones who oppose legalization as that would reduce their profits when people use pot for pain rather than narcotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heroin use is on the rise because a lot of people legally prescribes those opiates easily become  addicted, & then when their 'scripts run out & the good doctor that precrobed them, won't re-new... those same people turn to the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, people have to agree to be placed on any medication.  Also, those people are supposed to be following doctor's orders, and most of the time they do not.  They are usually abusers with drug seeking behavior to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, what doctor prescribes booze and cigarettes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE are talking about prescription opioid medications.  There are some (OxyContin for instance) that have much the same effects as heroin.
Click to expand...

That is because it is synthetic heroin..And prescription pills are not legal..Why do you think a doctor must prescribe them for you...a??


----------



## Bonzi

shadow355 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Officer Bonzi. That stuff is illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you don't want me to handcuff you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me - me - me.......puh lessseeeee pick me. But you have to have your geek glasses on when you do.
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...

 
ha!  a man after my own heart, wants me to look dorky.... I do that a lot at home


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Most often, when people develop severe addictions to meds, it is because they have made the conscious decision to abuse their medications.


Oh horse shit....I guess you are trying to tell us you have no addictions, yet all we hear about is how addicted you are to your looks...


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Officer Bonzi. That stuff is illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you don't want me to handcuff you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me - me - me.......puh lessseeeee pick me. But you have to have your geek glasses on when you do.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ha!  a man after my own heart, wants me to look dorky.... I do that a lot at home
Click to expand...

It is not enough to look the dork(whale penis), You must be the dork...


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most often, when people develop severe addictions to meds, it is because they have made the conscious decision to abuse their medications.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh horse shit....I guess you are trying to tell us you have no addictions, yet all we hear about is how addicted you are to your looks...
Click to expand...


Hmm.  It sounds like that upsets you!    What do you care?


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really wish CO was closer, although no shortage of liquor stores around here. Never understood society's paranoia regarding pot. Alcohol causes far more destruction, but all you hear about is the perceived false notion that legalizing pot will be the end of civilization. Don't forget the other false notion that anyone who has a couple puffs once in a while is somehow a slacker pothead with no reasoning skills and lacks all memory function.  Would be like saying the occasional drinker is automatically an alcoholic.
> 
> Right now "legal" opiates pushed by drug companies are the main problem in America. I am of the belief that the drug companies are the ones who oppose legalization as that would reduce their profits when people use pot for pain rather than narcotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heroin use is on the rise because a lot of people legally prescribes those opiates easily become  addicted, & then when their 'scripts run out & the good doctor that precrobed them, won't re-new... those same people turn to the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, people have to agree to be placed on any medication.  Also, those people are supposed to be following doctor's orders, and most of the time they do not.  They are usually abusers with drug seeking behavior to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, what doctor prescribes booze and cigarettes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE are talking about prescription opioid medications.  There are some (OxyContin for instance) that have much the same effects as heroin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because it is synthetic heroin..And prescription pills are not legal..Why do you think a doctor must prescribe them for you...a??
Click to expand...

 
Do you get a stiffy everytime you talk to ChrisL - this is hilarious!  I bet you have it in your hand everytime she answers a post to you!


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really wish CO was closer, although no shortage of liquor stores around here. Never understood society's paranoia regarding pot. Alcohol causes far more destruction, but all you hear about is the perceived false notion that legalizing pot will be the end of civilization. Don't forget the other false notion that anyone who has a couple puffs once in a while is somehow a slacker pothead with no reasoning skills and lacks all memory function.  Would be like saying the occasional drinker is automatically an alcoholic.
> 
> Right now "legal" opiates pushed by drug companies are the main problem in America. I am of the belief that the drug companies are the ones who oppose legalization as that would reduce their profits when people use pot for pain rather than narcotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heroin use is on the rise because a lot of people legally prescribes those opiates easily become  addicted, & then when their 'scripts run out & the good doctor that precrobed them, won't re-new... those same people turn to the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, people have to agree to be placed on any medication.  Also, those people are supposed to be following doctor's orders, and most of the time they do not.  They are usually abusers with drug seeking behavior to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, what doctor prescribes booze and cigarettes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE are talking about prescription opioid medications.  There are some (OxyContin for instance) that have much the same effects as heroin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because it is synthetic heroin..And prescription pills are not legal..Why do you think a doctor must prescribe them for you...a??
Click to expand...


I don't think you are understanding what I was saying.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> heroin use is on the rise because a lot of people legally prescribes those opiates easily become  addicted, & then when their 'scripts run out & the good doctor that precrobed them, won't re-new... those same people turn to the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, people have to agree to be placed on any medication.  Also, those people are supposed to be following doctor's orders, and most of the time they do not.  They are usually abusers with drug seeking behavior to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, what doctor prescribes booze and cigarettes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE are talking about prescription opioid medications.  There are some (OxyContin for instance) that have much the same effects as heroin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because it is synthetic heroin..And prescription pills are not legal..Why do you think a doctor must prescribe them for you...a??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you get a stiffy everytime you talk to ChrisL - this is hilarious!  I bet you have it in your hand everytime she answers a post to you!
Click to expand...


Stop being neurotic!  Not everyone has your issues.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Officer Bonzi. That stuff is illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you don't want me to handcuff you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me - me - me.......puh lessseeeee pick me. But you have to have your geek glasses on when you do.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ha!  a man after my own heart, wants me to look dorky.... I do that a lot at home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not enough to look the dork(whale penis), You must be the dork...
Click to expand...

 
Got whack off to ChrisL's gallery, loser!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Officer Bonzi. That stuff is illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you don't want me to handcuff you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me - me - me.......puh lessseeeee pick me. But you have to have your geek glasses on when you do.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ha!  a man after my own heart, wants me to look dorky.... I do that a lot at home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not enough to look the dork(whale penis), You must be the dork...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got whack off to ChrisL's gallery, loser!
Click to expand...


Wow!  That escalated quickly.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Officer Bonzi. That stuff is illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you don't want me to handcuff you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me - me - me.......puh lessseeeee pick me. But you have to have your geek glasses on when you do.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ha!  a man after my own heart, wants me to look dorky.... I do that a lot at home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not enough to look the dork(whale penis), You must be the dork...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got whack off to ChrisL's gallery, loser!
Click to expand...

Try not to show your jealousy, it's not like you can be the whore to the entire USMB male members...


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, people have to agree to be placed on any medication.  Also, those people are supposed to be following doctor's orders, and most of the time they do not.  They are usually abusers with drug seeking behavior to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, what doctor prescribes booze and cigarettes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE are talking about prescription opioid medications.  There are some (OxyContin for instance) that have much the same effects as heroin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because it is synthetic heroin..And prescription pills are not legal..Why do you think a doctor must prescribe them for you...a??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you get a stiffy everytime you talk to ChrisL - this is hilarious!  I bet you have it in your hand everytime she answers a post to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being neurotic!  Not everyone has your issues.
Click to expand...

 
Trust me girl, dude NEVER talks serious to anyone but you - he should  least admit it!! I'll admit my stuff!


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you don't want me to handcuff you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me - me - me.......puh lessseeeee pick me. But you have to have your geek glasses on when you do.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ha!  a man after my own heart, wants me to look dorky.... I do that a lot at home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not enough to look the dork(whale penis), You must be the dork...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got whack off to ChrisL's gallery, loser!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try not to show your jealousy, it's not like you can be the whore to the entire USMB male members...
Click to expand...

 
Well thank you for admitting it!  I'm happy now


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you don't want me to handcuff you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me - me - me.......puh lessseeeee pick me. But you have to have your geek glasses on when you do.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ha!  a man after my own heart, wants me to look dorky.... I do that a lot at home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not enough to look the dork(whale penis), You must be the dork...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got whack off to ChrisL's gallery, loser!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  That escalated quickly.
Click to expand...

Hormone imbalance...


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, what doctor prescribes booze and cigarettes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE are talking about prescription opioid medications.  There are some (OxyContin for instance) that have much the same effects as heroin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because it is synthetic heroin..And prescription pills are not legal..Why do you think a doctor must prescribe them for you...a??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you get a stiffy everytime you talk to ChrisL - this is hilarious!  I bet you have it in your hand everytime she answers a post to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being neurotic!  Not everyone has your issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me girl, dude NEVER talks serious to anyone but you - he should  least admit it!! I'll admit my stuff!
Click to expand...


Good God, stop acting like a child!


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me - me - me.......puh lessseeeee pick me. But you have to have your geek glasses on when you do.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha!  a man after my own heart, wants me to look dorky.... I do that a lot at home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not enough to look the dork(whale penis), You must be the dork...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got whack off to ChrisL's gallery, loser!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  That escalated quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hormone imbalance...
Click to expand...


My mother is clinically insane too.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me - me - me.......puh lessseeeee pick me. But you have to have your geek glasses on when you do.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha!  a man after my own heart, wants me to look dorky.... I do that a lot at home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not enough to look the dork(whale penis), You must be the dork...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got whack off to ChrisL's gallery, loser!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try not to show your jealousy, it's not like you can be the whore to the entire USMB male members...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well thank you for admitting it!  I'm happy now
Click to expand...


Admitting what??  What is your problem anyway?  Does it bother you if someone talks to me or something?


----------



## aaronleland

So... um... how bout them Panthers?


----------



## WinterBorn

I smoke it.   A career change got me away from the threat of urinalysis.   Neither insomnia or my Restless Leg Syndrome has been a problem since.


----------



## Bonzi

aaronleland said:


> So... um... how bout them Panthers?


 
Do they smoke weed?


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> I smoke it.   A career change got me away from the threat of urinalysis.   Neither insomnia or my Restless Leg Syndrome has been a problem since.


 
I should try it again.  Would have to get permission from hubby.  Plus, might have to move to DC


----------



## playtime

ChrisL said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really wish CO was closer, although no shortage of liquor stores around here. Never understood society's paranoia regarding pot. Alcohol causes far more destruction, but all you hear about is the perceived false notion that legalizing pot will be the end of civilization. Don't forget the other false notion that anyone who has a couple puffs once in a while is somehow a slacker pothead with no reasoning skills and lacks all memory function.  Would be like saying the occasional drinker is automatically an alcoholic.
> 
> Right now "legal" opiates pushed by drug companies are the main problem in America. I am of the belief that the drug companies are the ones who oppose legalization as that would reduce their profits when people use pot for pain rather than narcotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heroin use is on the rise because a lot of people legally prescribes those opiates easily become  addicted, & then when their 'scripts run out & the good doctor that precrobed them, won't re-new... those same people turn to the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, people have to agree to be placed on any medication.  Also, those people are supposed to be following doctor's orders, and most of the time they do not.  They are usually abusers with drug seeking behavior to begin with.
Click to expand...


of course people have to agree... & if you are in enough extreme pain, you're more likely to say yeppers-  kill this pain & not think about the potential side effects like severe addiction & withdrawals.  I disagree that most start out as addicts looking for a fix.  that's the outcome, not the other way around.


----------



## ChrisL

playtime said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really wish CO was closer, although no shortage of liquor stores around here. Never understood society's paranoia regarding pot. Alcohol causes far more destruction, but all you hear about is the perceived false notion that legalizing pot will be the end of civilization. Don't forget the other false notion that anyone who has a couple puffs once in a while is somehow a slacker pothead with no reasoning skills and lacks all memory function.  Would be like saying the occasional drinker is automatically an alcoholic.
> 
> Right now "legal" opiates pushed by drug companies are the main problem in America. I am of the belief that the drug companies are the ones who oppose legalization as that would reduce their profits when people use pot for pain rather than narcotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heroin use is on the rise because a lot of people legally prescribes those opiates easily become  addicted, & then when their 'scripts run out & the good doctor that precrobed them, won't re-new... those same people turn to the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, people have to agree to be placed on any medication.  Also, those people are supposed to be following doctor's orders, and most of the time they do not.  They are usually abusers with drug seeking behavior to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course people have to agree... & if you are in enough extreme pain, you're more likely to say yeppers-  kill this pain & not think about the potential side effects like severe addiction & withdrawals.  I disagree that most start out as addicts looking for a fix.  that's the outcome, ot the other way around.
Click to expand...



Sometimes.  But I type about many who start off not following their doctors orders and abusing the medications.  If you abuse the medications, that is on you.  (you in general of course - not you personally )


----------



## ChrisL

playtime said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really wish CO was closer, although no shortage of liquor stores around here. Never understood society's paranoia regarding pot. Alcohol causes far more destruction, but all you hear about is the perceived false notion that legalizing pot will be the end of civilization. Don't forget the other false notion that anyone who has a couple puffs once in a while is somehow a slacker pothead with no reasoning skills and lacks all memory function.  Would be like saying the occasional drinker is automatically an alcoholic.
> 
> Right now "legal" opiates pushed by drug companies are the main problem in America. I am of the belief that the drug companies are the ones who oppose legalization as that would reduce their profits when people use pot for pain rather than narcotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heroin use is on the rise because a lot of people legally prescribes those opiates easily become  addicted, & then when their 'scripts run out & the good doctor that precrobed them, won't re-new... those same people turn to the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, people have to agree to be placed on any medication.  Also, those people are supposed to be following doctor's orders, and most of the time they do not.  They are usually abusers with drug seeking behavior to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course people have to agree... & if you are in enough extreme pain, you're more likely to say yeppers-  kill this pain & not think about the potential side effects like severe addiction & withdrawals.  I disagree that most start out as addicts looking for a fix.  that's the outcome, ot the other way around.
Click to expand...


Most doctors will do whatever it takes to try and avoid those heavy duty meds.  They do physical therapy, pain specialists, etc.  Heavy duty meds are usually the last resort.  Some people will insist that nothing works and they need these meds.


----------



## playtime

ChrisL said:


> Most often, when people develop severe addictions to meds, it is because they have made the conscious decision to abuse their medications.



Where's the research to back that up?  There is a high rate of increased tolerance to those drugs, which means the body itself starts requiring more for the same effect  ie  pain control (not someone choosing to need more).  THAT'S how people get addicted.  Do the research.


----------



## ChrisL

playtime said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most often, when people develop severe addictions to meds, it is because they have made the conscious decision to abuse their medications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the research to back that up?  There is a high rate of increased tolerance to those drugs, which means the body itself starts requiring more for the same effect  ie  pain control (not someone choosing to need more).  THAT'S how people get addicted.  Do the research.
Click to expand...


They don't follow doctors orders.  That's how I know.  This is part of what I do for a living.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Sorry if it upsets you, but many, many people out there are drug seeking individuals.  They like to get high on the meds too.  That's just a fact.  They will even lie about their pain just to get the drugs.  Sad but true.


----------



## ChrisL

Why do you think they have to take all the precautions that they take when prescribing narcotic meds???  

"FDA has determined that the reformulated version of OxyContin has abuse-deterrent properties and has approved new labeling that indicates that the product has physical and chemical properties that are expected to make abuse by injection difficult and to reduce abuse via the intranasal route.

FDA also has determined that the original formulation of OxyContin was withdrawn from the market for safety reasons. As a result, the agency will not accept or approve any abbreviated new drug applications (generics) that rely upon the approval of these products."


----------



## Bonzi

It's all personal choices.
You either believe people have a personal choice.
Or you believe you know best and people should do what YOU think is best.

Not every is cut out to face the harshness of life.  It's proven by history.


----------



## playtime

ChrisL said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most often, when people develop severe addictions to meds, it is because they have made the conscious decision to abuse their medications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the research to back that up?  There is a high rate of increased tolerance to those drugs, which means the body itself starts requiring more for the same effect  ie  pain control (not someone choosing to need more).  THAT'S how people get addicted.  Do the research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't follow doctors orders.  That's how I know.  This is part of what I do for a living.  Lol.
Click to expand...


That's the minority of addicts.  Most don't start out that way.


----------



## Agit8r

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone should do coke then go in a chat room....
> I've been told you think you can solved the worlds problem when coked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually "chat" is not the kind of room I'd be in with coke.
> 
> Your poll didn't give a "Fifth Amendment" choice yanno.  Just sayin'.
Click to expand...


Also was no "I'm high right now" option. tsk.


----------



## Bonzi

I hate people that play by the rules.
People are only entertaining when they are out of control, or 100% honest...


----------



## ChrisL

playtime said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most often, when people develop severe addictions to meds, it is because they have made the conscious decision to abuse their medications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the research to back that up?  There is a high rate of increased tolerance to those drugs, which means the body itself starts requiring more for the same effect  ie  pain control (not someone choosing to need more).  THAT'S how people get addicted.  Do the research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't follow doctors orders.  That's how I know.  This is part of what I do for a living.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the minority of addicts.  Most don't start out that way.
Click to expand...


Doctor's office go so far as to cross reference patient data to make sure they aren't getting prescriptions at other docs, which turns out to be the case quite frequently.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> I hate people that play by the rules.
> People are only entertaining when they are out of control, or 100% honest...



Oh shut up.  People are not here for your entertainment.    Truly, nobody cares what you think.


----------



## Rouge Rover

ChrisL said:


> Why do you think they have to take all the precautions that they take when prescribing narcotic meds???
> 
> "FDA has determined that the reformulated version of OxyContin has abuse-deterrent properties and has approved new labeling that indicates that the product has physical and chemical properties that are expected to make abuse by injection difficult and to reduce abuse via the intranasal route.
> 
> FDA also has determined that the original formulation of OxyContin was withdrawn from the market for safety reasons. As a result, the agency will not accept or approve any abbreviated new drug applications (generics) that rely upon the approval of these products."



How did the Feds determine this? I have a hard time believing this.


----------



## ChrisL

Rouge Rover said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think they have to take all the precautions that they take when prescribing narcotic meds???
> 
> "FDA has determined that the reformulated version of OxyContin has abuse-deterrent properties and has approved new labeling that indicates that the product has physical and chemical properties that are expected to make abuse by injection difficult and to reduce abuse via the intranasal route.
> 
> FDA also has determined that the original formulation of OxyContin was withdrawn from the market for safety reasons. As a result, the agency will not accept or approve any abbreviated new drug applications (generics) that rely upon the approval of these products."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did the Feds determine this? I have a hard time believing this.
Click to expand...


Lol.  What do you mean, you don't believe it?  Well sorry about that.  

FDA approves abuse-deterrent labeling for reformulated OxyContin


----------



## ChrisL

The FDA approved the original formulation of OxyContin in Dec. 1995. The product was abused, often following manipulation intended to defeat its extended-release properties. Such manipulation causes the drug to be released more rapidly, which increases the risk of serious adverse events, including overdose and death. In April 2010, the FDA approved a reformulated version of OxyContin, which was designed to be more difficult to manipulate for purposes of misuse or abuse. Purdue stopped shipping original OxyContin to pharmacies in August 2010.

“The development of abuse-deterrent opioid analgesics is a public health priority for the FDA,” said Douglas Throckmorton, M.D., deputy director for regulatory programs in the FDA’s Center for Drug Evaluation and Research. “While both original and reformulated OxyContin are subject to abuse and misuse, the FDA has determined that reformulated OxyContin can be expected to make abuse by injection difficult and expected to reduce abuse by snorting compared to original OxyContin.”

The FDA has determined that the reformulated product has abuse-deterrent properties. The tablet is more difficult to crush, break, or dissolve. It also forms a viscous hydrogel and cannot be easily prepared for injection. The agency has determined that the physical and chemical properties of the reformulated product are expected to make the product difficult to inject and to reduce abuse via snorting. However, abuse of OxyContin by these routes, as well as the oral route, is still possible. The reformulated product also may reduce incidents of therapeutic misuse, such as crushing the product to sprinkle it onto food or to administer it through a gastric tube. When FDA finds that a new formulation has abuse deterrent properties, the agency has the authority to require generics to have abuse-deterrent properties also.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bonzi said:


> I don't, so if there is a better overall generic name for it, pardon my ignorance!



When living in Oregon and California I would inhale it but living in Texas has put a stopped to it...


----------



## Rouge Rover

ChrisL said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think they have to take all the precautions that they take when prescribing narcotic meds???
> 
> "FDA has determined that the reformulated version of OxyContin has abuse-deterrent properties and has approved new labeling that indicates that the product has physical and chemical properties that are expected to make abuse by injection difficult and to reduce abuse via the intranasal route.
> 
> FDA also has determined that the original formulation of OxyContin was withdrawn from the market for safety reasons. As a result, the agency will not accept or approve any abbreviated new drug applications (generics) that rely upon the approval of these products."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did the Feds determine this? I have a hard time believing this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  What do you mean, you don't believe it?  Well sorry about that.
> 
> FDA approves abuse-deterrent labeling for reformulated OxyContin
Click to expand...


That's correct, I don't believe it. They just declared that snortin' it don't get you high? I don't believe that. I also don't believe that the general addictive nature of the drug can be altered without changing the chemical structure of the drug...which your "information" doesn't mention. I'm calling shenanigans.


----------



## Tuatara

Never touched it but I think those who want to keep it illegal are stupid.


----------



## ChrisL

Rouge Rover said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think they have to take all the precautions that they take when prescribing narcotic meds???
> 
> "FDA has determined that the reformulated version of OxyContin has abuse-deterrent properties and has approved new labeling that indicates that the product has physical and chemical properties that are expected to make abuse by injection difficult and to reduce abuse via the intranasal route.
> 
> FDA also has determined that the original formulation of OxyContin was withdrawn from the market for safety reasons. As a result, the agency will not accept or approve any abbreviated new drug applications (generics) that rely upon the approval of these products."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did the Feds determine this? I have a hard time believing this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  What do you mean, you don't believe it?  Well sorry about that.
> 
> FDA approves abuse-deterrent labeling for reformulated OxyContin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's correct, I don't believe it. They just declared that snortin' it don't get you high? I don't believe that. I also don't believe that the general addictive nature of the drug can be altered without changing the chemical structure of the drug...which your "information" doesn't mention. I'm calling shenanigans.
Click to expand...


Lol.  No.  It was stated that the newer formula was more difficult to crush and therefore more difficult to be abused by snorting it.


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


> “While both original and reformulated OxyContin are subject to abuse and misuse, the FDA has determined that reformulated OxyContin can be expected to make abuse by injection difficult and expected to reduce abuse by snorting compared to original OxyContin.”



See the part I just quoted above please.  Thanks.


----------



## Rouge Rover

ChrisL said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think they have to take all the precautions that they take when prescribing narcotic meds???
> 
> "FDA has determined that the reformulated version of OxyContin has abuse-deterrent properties and has approved new labeling that indicates that the product has physical and chemical properties that are expected to make abuse by injection difficult and to reduce abuse via the intranasal route.
> 
> FDA also has determined that the original formulation of OxyContin was withdrawn from the market for safety reasons. As a result, the agency will not accept or approve any abbreviated new drug applications (generics) that rely upon the approval of these products."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did the Feds determine this? I have a hard time believing this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  What do you mean, you don't believe it?  Well sorry about that.
> 
> FDA approves abuse-deterrent labeling for reformulated OxyContin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's correct, I don't believe it. They just declared that snortin' it don't get you high? I don't believe that. I also don't believe that the general addictive nature of the drug can be altered without changing the chemical structure of the drug...which your "information" doesn't mention. I'm calling shenanigans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  No.  It was stated that the newer formula was more difficult to crush and therefore more difficult to be abused by snorting it.
Click to expand...


So it takes 2 minutes instead of 1 minute to crush it? It's an addictive drug.


----------



## ChrisL

I think that's bull though.  If people want to abuse it, they are going to abuse it.  That's all there is to it.  

Definitely there are SOME bad doctors who will write scripts for these types of drugs without a second thought to the consequences.  It's all about the money for them, but that's to be expected with every profession, I think.


----------



## ChrisL

Rouge Rover said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think they have to take all the precautions that they take when prescribing narcotic meds???
> 
> "FDA has determined that the reformulated version of OxyContin has abuse-deterrent properties and has approved new labeling that indicates that the product has physical and chemical properties that are expected to make abuse by injection difficult and to reduce abuse via the intranasal route.
> 
> FDA also has determined that the original formulation of OxyContin was withdrawn from the market for safety reasons. As a result, the agency will not accept or approve any abbreviated new drug applications (generics) that rely upon the approval of these products."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did the Feds determine this? I have a hard time believing this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  What do you mean, you don't believe it?  Well sorry about that.
> 
> FDA approves abuse-deterrent labeling for reformulated OxyContin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's correct, I don't believe it. They just declared that snortin' it don't get you high? I don't believe that. I also don't believe that the general addictive nature of the drug can be altered without changing the chemical structure of the drug...which your "information" doesn't mention. I'm calling shenanigans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  No.  It was stated that the newer formula was more difficult to crush and therefore more difficult to be abused by snorting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it takes 2 minutes instead of 1 minute to crush it? It's an addictive drug.
Click to expand...


I don't disagree.  My point was that the drug is so widely abused that measures have been taken to "lessen" the chances that it is abused by the FDA and the pharmaceutical companies themselves.  Though meaningless as they might be.


----------



## Rouge Rover

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> “While both original and reformulated OxyContin are subject to abuse and misuse, the FDA has determined that reformulated OxyContin can be expected to make abuse by injection difficult and expected to reduce abuse by snorting compared to original OxyContin.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the part I just quoted above please.  Thanks.
Click to expand...


I just saw that part and once again you've failed to post anything explaining why you think you are right. The drug is the drug...period. It's addictive no matter what you do as long as it chemically remains that drug.


----------



## Rouge Rover

ChrisL said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the Feds determine this? I have a hard time believing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  What do you mean, you don't believe it?  Well sorry about that.
> 
> FDA approves abuse-deterrent labeling for reformulated OxyContin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's correct, I don't believe it. They just declared that snortin' it don't get you high? I don't believe that. I also don't believe that the general addictive nature of the drug can be altered without changing the chemical structure of the drug...which your "information" doesn't mention. I'm calling shenanigans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  No.  It was stated that the newer formula was more difficult to crush and therefore more difficult to be abused by snorting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it takes 2 minutes instead of 1 minute to crush it? It's an addictive drug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't disagree.  My point was that the drug is so widely abused that measures have been taken to "lessen" the chances that it is abused by the FDA and the pharmaceutical companies themselves.  Though meaningless as they might be.
Click to expand...


I think we are on the same page here, I just think the FDA is dishonest as hell.


----------



## ChrisL

Rouge Rover said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> “While both original and reformulated OxyContin are subject to abuse and misuse, the FDA has determined that reformulated OxyContin can be expected to make abuse by injection difficult and expected to reduce abuse by snorting compared to original OxyContin.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the part I just quoted above please.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just saw that part and once again you've failed to post anything explaining why you think you are right. The drug is the drug...period. It's addictive no matter what you do as long as it chemically remains that drug.
Click to expand...


My point is that there have been measures taken to try and discourage abuse.  I was using this to show how big of a problem the abuse of this prescription medicine really is.


----------



## ChrisL

I would never want to be put on OxyContin.  I would use other pain relieving measures and avoid it if at all possible.  It is highly addictive.  However, I have done reports on many, many patients who took it, followed their physician's orders to a T, and came off of it just fine too.


----------



## Rouge Rover

ChrisL said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> “While both original and reformulated OxyContin are subject to abuse and misuse, the FDA has determined that reformulated OxyContin can be expected to make abuse by injection difficult and expected to reduce abuse by snorting compared to original OxyContin.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the part I just quoted above please.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just saw that part and once again you've failed to post anything explaining why you think you are right. The drug is the drug...period. It's addictive no matter what you do as long as it chemically remains that drug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is that there have been measures taken to try and discourage abuse.  I was using this to show how big of a problem the abuse of this prescription medicine really is.
Click to expand...


My point is I don't believe any measures have been taken. I think that little of my government.


----------



## Rouge Rover

ChrisL said:


> I would never want to be put on OxyContin.  I would use other pain relieving measures and avoid it if at all possible.  It is highly addictive.  However, I have done reports on many, many patients who took it, followed their physician's orders to a T, and came off of it just fine too.



I have no problem with Oxycontin. If I need a pain killer I want the best. I survived Vicadin with no problem.


----------



## ChrisL

Rouge Rover said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> “While both original and reformulated OxyContin are subject to abuse and misuse, the FDA has determined that reformulated OxyContin can be expected to make abuse by injection difficult and expected to reduce abuse by snorting compared to original OxyContin.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the part I just quoted above please.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just saw that part and once again you've failed to post anything explaining why you think you are right. The drug is the drug...period. It's addictive no matter what you do as long as it chemically remains that drug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is that there have been measures taken to try and discourage abuse.  I was using this to show how big of a problem the abuse of this prescription medicine really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is I don't believe any measures have been taken. I think that little of my government.
Click to expand...


I'm not a fan either, but they get SOME things right sometimes.


----------



## ChrisL

Anyways, I'm not against legalization of MJ.  If people want to be dopey, then more power to them!  I don't really consider it any worse than smoking cigarettes or drinking (in fact, less destructive than drinking, I'm sure!).  There certainly ARE some substances that should definitely be controlled/regulated though.  It's not always just themselves that they hurt when under the influence of heavy duty drugs.


----------



## Rouge Rover

ChrisL said:


> Anyways, I'm not against legalization of MJ.  If people want to be dopey, then more power to them!  I don't really consider it any worse than smoking cigarettes or drinking (in fact, less destructive than drinking, I'm sure!).  There certainly ARE some substances that should definitely be controlled/regulated though.  It's not always just themselves that they hurt when under the influence of heavy duty drugs.



You're fun at parties eh?


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I smoke it.   A career change got me away from the threat of urinalysis.   Neither insomnia or my Restless Leg Syndrome has been a problem since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should try it again.  Would have to get permission from hubby.  Plus, might have to move to DC
Click to expand...


Why- and Why?


----------



## Syriusly

ChrisL said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the Feds determine this? I have a hard time believing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  What do you mean, you don't believe it?  Well sorry about that.
> 
> FDA approves abuse-deterrent labeling for reformulated OxyContin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's correct, I don't believe it. They just declared that snortin' it don't get you high? I don't believe that. I also don't believe that the general addictive nature of the drug can be altered without changing the chemical structure of the drug...which your "information" doesn't mention. I'm calling shenanigans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  No.  It was stated that the newer formula was more difficult to crush and therefore more difficult to be abused by snorting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it takes 2 minutes instead of 1 minute to crush it? It's an addictive drug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't disagree.  My point was that the drug is so widely abused that measures have been taken to "lessen" the chances that it is abused by the FDA and the pharmaceutical companies themselves.  Though meaningless as they might be.
Click to expand...


To me the difficult issue is balancing the potential for abuse- with adequately medicating for pain.

I know someone who get severe migraines- and when the sumatriptains work- they work great- but when they don't- nasty, nasty.

But doctors are very reluctant to prescribe powerful painkillers for what is both chronic- and largely unpredictable. Marijuana in those cases frankly is easier to obtain than powerful enough pain killers and tends towards less abuse. Doesn't eliminate the pain but makes the pain more tolerable, and eliminates the nausea from the migraines.


----------



## ChrisL

Rouge Rover said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm not against legalization of MJ.  If people want to be dopey, then more power to them!  I don't really consider it any worse than smoking cigarettes or drinking (in fact, less destructive than drinking, I'm sure!).  There certainly ARE some substances that should definitely be controlled/regulated though.  It's not always just themselves that they hurt when under the influence of heavy duty drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're fun at parties eh?
Click to expand...


I don't like being all messed up.  I don't really consider that to be "fun."  While I might think I'm having fun in the moment, I'm old enough to know better.    I like dancing though.  

You know what is REALLY fun, sitting back and watching all the other people act like idiots!    Now that's funny stuff sometimes.  Other times, just pathetic and sad though.


----------



## ChrisL

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  What do you mean, you don't believe it?  Well sorry about that.
> 
> FDA approves abuse-deterrent labeling for reformulated OxyContin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's correct, I don't believe it. They just declared that snortin' it don't get you high? I don't believe that. I also don't believe that the general addictive nature of the drug can be altered without changing the chemical structure of the drug...which your "information" doesn't mention. I'm calling shenanigans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  No.  It was stated that the newer formula was more difficult to crush and therefore more difficult to be abused by snorting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it takes 2 minutes instead of 1 minute to crush it? It's an addictive drug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't disagree.  My point was that the drug is so widely abused that measures have been taken to "lessen" the chances that it is abused by the FDA and the pharmaceutical companies themselves.  Though meaningless as they might be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me the difficult issue is balancing the potential for abuse- with adequately medicating for pain.
> 
> I know someone who get severe migraines- and when the sumatriptains work- they work great- but when they don't- nasty, nasty.
> 
> But doctors are very reluctant to prescribe powerful painkillers for what is both chronic- and largely unpredictable. Marijuana in those cases frankly is easier to obtain than powerful enough pain killers and tends towards less abuse. Doesn't eliminate the pain but makes the pain more tolerable, and eliminates the nausea from the migraines.
Click to expand...


I don't have any problems with marijuana being legalized for recreation purposes either.  

It's also useful as an appetite stimulant for people undergoing chemo who are sick all the time.


----------



## Rouge Rover

ChrisL said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm not against legalization of MJ.  If people want to be dopey, then more power to them!  I don't really consider it any worse than smoking cigarettes or drinking (in fact, less destructive than drinking, I'm sure!).  There certainly ARE some substances that should definitely be controlled/regulated though.  It's not always just themselves that they hurt when under the influence of heavy duty drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're fun at parties eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like being all messed up.  I don't really consider that to be "fun."  While I might think I'm having fun in the moment, I'm old enough to know better.    I like dancing though.
> 
> You know what is REALLY fun, sitting back and watching all the other people act like idiots!    Now that's funny stuff sometimes.  Other times, just pathetic and sad though.
Click to expand...


I agree with you. Some people shouldn't drink or smoke because it isn't good for them. The good thing about getting old is people stop judging you for not being irresponsible. Maybe some day I'll be one of those responsible people


----------



## ChrisL

I smoked weed before when I was a teenager/early 20s.  No big deal.  First time was rather interesting though.  LOL.


----------



## ChrisL

Rouge Rover said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm not against legalization of MJ.  If people want to be dopey, then more power to them!  I don't really consider it any worse than smoking cigarettes or drinking (in fact, less destructive than drinking, I'm sure!).  There certainly ARE some substances that should definitely be controlled/regulated though.  It's not always just themselves that they hurt when under the influence of heavy duty drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're fun at parties eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like being all messed up.  I don't really consider that to be "fun."  While I might think I'm having fun in the moment, I'm old enough to know better.    I like dancing though.
> 
> You know what is REALLY fun, sitting back and watching all the other people act like idiots!    Now that's funny stuff sometimes.  Other times, just pathetic and sad though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you. Some people shouldn't drink or smoke because it isn't good for them. The good thing about getting old is people stop judging you for not being irresponsible. Maybe some day I'll be one of those responsible people
Click to expand...


How old are you?


----------



## Rouge Rover

ChrisL said:


> I smoked weed before when I was a teenager/early 20s.  No big deal.  First time was rather interesting though.  LOL.



Weed is alright but if you really want an experience you want LSD.


----------



## Rouge Rover

ChrisL said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm not against legalization of MJ.  If people want to be dopey, then more power to them!  I don't really consider it any worse than smoking cigarettes or drinking (in fact, less destructive than drinking, I'm sure!).  There certainly ARE some substances that should definitely be controlled/regulated though.  It's not always just themselves that they hurt when under the influence of heavy duty drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're fun at parties eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like being all messed up.  I don't really consider that to be "fun."  While I might think I'm having fun in the moment, I'm old enough to know better.    I like dancing though.
> 
> You know what is REALLY fun, sitting back and watching all the other people act like idiots!    Now that's funny stuff sometimes.  Other times, just pathetic and sad though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you. Some people shouldn't drink or smoke because it isn't good for them. The good thing about getting old is people stop judging you for not being irresponsible. Maybe some day I'll be one of those responsible people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old are you?
Click to expand...


45.


----------



## ChrisL

Rouge Rover said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm not against legalization of MJ.  If people want to be dopey, then more power to them!  I don't really consider it any worse than smoking cigarettes or drinking (in fact, less destructive than drinking, I'm sure!).  There certainly ARE some substances that should definitely be controlled/regulated though.  It's not always just themselves that they hurt when under the influence of heavy duty drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're fun at parties eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like being all messed up.  I don't really consider that to be "fun."  While I might think I'm having fun in the moment, I'm old enough to know better.    I like dancing though.
> 
> You know what is REALLY fun, sitting back and watching all the other people act like idiots!    Now that's funny stuff sometimes.  Other times, just pathetic and sad though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you. Some people shouldn't drink or smoke because it isn't good for them. The good thing about getting old is people stop judging you for not being irresponsible. Maybe some day I'll be one of those responsible people
Click to expand...


Oh, never mind.  I just looked at your profile.


----------



## ChrisL

Rouge Rover said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I smoked weed before when I was a teenager/early 20s.  No big deal.  First time was rather interesting though.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weed is alright but if you really want an experience you want LSD.
Click to expand...


I tried acid and mescaline when I was in high school.  I didn't really like it much though.  Weird, I've never tried mushrooms.  Lol.  Just too gross, if you know what I mean.


----------



## saveliberty




----------



## saveliberty




----------



## Rouge Rover

ChrisL said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm not against legalization of MJ.  If people want to be dopey, then more power to them!  I don't really consider it any worse than smoking cigarettes or drinking (in fact, less destructive than drinking, I'm sure!).  There certainly ARE some substances that should definitely be controlled/regulated though.  It's not always just themselves that they hurt when under the influence of heavy duty drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're fun at parties eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like being all messed up.  I don't really consider that to be "fun."  While I might think I'm having fun in the moment, I'm old enough to know better.    I like dancing though.
> 
> You know what is REALLY fun, sitting back and watching all the other people act like idiots!    Now that's funny stuff sometimes.  Other times, just pathetic and sad though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you. Some people shouldn't drink or smoke because it isn't good for them. The good thing about getting old is people stop judging you for not being irresponsible. Maybe some day I'll be one of those responsible people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, never mind.  I just looked at your profile.
Click to expand...


I bet you're the first one.

I know a lot of people who think the way you do. They like to go out and have a good time but they don't get crazy and they really like watching other people make fools of themselves.


----------



## Uncensored2008

35 years ago I smoked a lot of it.

But I grew out of it.


----------



## Bonzi

oh... he's a rookie.  How long will it take... .I say maybe 10 days...


----------



## ClosedCaption

PredFan said:


> Snorted a lot of Coke in the 70s and 80s too. Also grew out of it.




This explains so much


----------



## Rouge Rover

ChrisL said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I smoked weed before when I was a teenager/early 20s.  No big deal.  First time was rather interesting though.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weed is alright but if you really want an experience you want LSD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried acid and mescaline when I was in high school.  I didn't really like it much though.  Weird, I've never tried mushrooms.  Lol.  Just too gross, if you know what I mean.
Click to expand...


Some people are cool with acid, some aren't. You're a narc, that's alright by me I won't hold it against you.


----------



## Bonzi

Uncensored2008 said:


> 35 years ago I smoked a lot of it.
> 
> But I grew out of it.


 
You'll probably grow back into it.  All the old farts here toke


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> Actually "chat" is not the kind of room I'd be in with coke.
> 
> Your poll didn't give a "Fifth Amendment" choice yanno.  Just sayin'.



At what age did you switch over to huffing Drano?


----------



## Rouge Rover

Bonzi said:


> oh... he's a rookie.  How long will it take... .I say maybe 10 days...



If you talking about me take the under...I'll be bored long before then.


----------



## ClosedCaption

btw, everyday smoker


----------



## Bonzi

Rouge Rover said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh... he's a rookie.  How long will it take... .I say maybe 10 days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you talking about me take the under...I'll be bored long before then.
Click to expand...

 
No chance, not if you talk to the certain few on here - you'll be pulled in like a vacuum.
You are being checked out right now.
I'll cut to the chase. Are you hot?  Married?


----------



## Bonzi

ClosedCaption said:


> btw, everyday smoker


 
does it keep you level?


----------



## PredFan

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snorted a lot of Coke in the 70s and 80s too. Also grew out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This explains so much
Click to expand...


ZZZZZZzzzzzzz...


----------



## saveliberty

Bonzi said:


> oh... he's a rookie.  How long will it take... .I say maybe 10 days...



Too old, it is a no starter.


----------



## ChrisL

Rouge Rover said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm not against legalization of MJ.  If people want to be dopey, then more power to them!  I don't really consider it any worse than smoking cigarettes or drinking (in fact, less destructive than drinking, I'm sure!).  There certainly ARE some substances that should definitely be controlled/regulated though.  It's not always just themselves that they hurt when under the influence of heavy duty drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're fun at parties eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like being all messed up.  I don't really consider that to be "fun."  While I might think I'm having fun in the moment, I'm old enough to know better.    I like dancing though.
> 
> You know what is REALLY fun, sitting back and watching all the other people act like idiots!    Now that's funny stuff sometimes.  Other times, just pathetic and sad though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you. Some people shouldn't drink or smoke because it isn't good for them. The good thing about getting old is people stop judging you for not being irresponsible. Maybe some day I'll be one of those responsible people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, never mind.  I just looked at your profile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you're the first one.
> 
> I know a lot of people who think the way you do. They like to go out and have a good time but they don't get crazy and they really like watching other people make fools of themselves.
Click to expand...


Well, drunk people are funny sometimes!  Lol.


----------



## Rouge Rover

Bonzi said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh... he's a rookie.  How long will it take... .I say maybe 10 days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you talking about me take the under...I'll be bored long before then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No chance, not if you talk to the certain few on here - you'll be pulled in like a vacuum.
> You are being checked out right now.
> I'll cut to the chase. Are you hot?  Married?
Click to expand...


I'm 45 and about 15 pounds overweight and probably always will be. Not married anymore...thank God.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh... he's a rookie.  How long will it take... .I say maybe 10 days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you talking about me take the under...I'll be bored long before then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No chance, not if you talk to the certain few on here - you'll be pulled in like a vacuum.
> You are being checked out right now.
> I'll cut to the chase. Are you hot?  Married?
Click to expand...


Hmm. . . good questions for once.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Know what is one of the most striking things about going into a 420 store in CO?

The number of people in there who are over the age of 50.  Not only that, but when you get to talking to many of the over 50 crowd, many of them are from out of state.

You'd think that it would be the people in their 20's and 30's that would be the biggest customers, but nope, many of them are retirement age people.


----------



## Rouge Rover

ChrisL said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're fun at parties eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like being all messed up.  I don't really consider that to be "fun."  While I might think I'm having fun in the moment, I'm old enough to know better.    I like dancing though.
> 
> You know what is REALLY fun, sitting back and watching all the other people act like idiots!    Now that's funny stuff sometimes.  Other times, just pathetic and sad though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you. Some people shouldn't drink or smoke because it isn't good for them. The good thing about getting old is people stop judging you for not being irresponsible. Maybe some day I'll be one of those responsible people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, never mind.  I just looked at your profile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you're the first one.
> 
> I know a lot of people who think the way you do. They like to go out and have a good time but they don't get crazy and they really like watching other people make fools of themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, drunk people are funny sometimes!  Lol.
Click to expand...


Yeah they are! I saw a guy a few weeks ago so drunk in a bar that he started fighting with cops who were there to drag him out and he didn't even recognize them as cops even though they were in uniform. He went on a rant about Madden football and then mumbled some other stuff. All I could think was "I'm so glad I never became a cop".


----------



## Bonzi

Rouge Rover said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh... he's a rookie.  How long will it take... .I say maybe 10 days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you talking about me take the under...I'll be bored long before then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No chance, not if you talk to the certain few on here - you'll be pulled in like a vacuum.
> You are being checked out right now.
> I'll cut to the chase. Are you hot?  Married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 45 and about 15 pounds overweight and probably always will be. Not married anymore...thank God.
Click to expand...

 
What was your marriage like.  Was she a nag?


----------



## ChrisL

ABikerSailor said:


> Know what is one of the most striking things about going into a 420 store in CO?
> 
> The number of people in there who are over the age of 50.  Not only that, but when you get to talking to many of the over 50 crowd, many of them are from out of state.
> 
> You'd think that it would be the people in their 20's and 30's that would be the biggest customers, but nope, many of them are retirement age people.



Most of the people I know who are around my age that smoke are only occasional/social smokers.  They don't do it all the time.  I do know of a couple of people who are more like chronic smokers (every day/every other day), but they are the minority.  Maybe it's because retired people have more time in which to do it.  They don't have to worry about being drug tested for a job or anything like that.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bonzi said:


> You'll probably grow back into it.  All the old farts here toke



Nah, i have zero interest.

Pot makes people dumb, and lazy.


----------



## Rouge Rover

Bonzi said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh... he's a rookie.  How long will it take... .I say maybe 10 days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you talking about me take the under...I'll be bored long before then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No chance, not if you talk to the certain few on here - you'll be pulled in like a vacuum.
> You are being checked out right now.
> I'll cut to the chase. Are you hot?  Married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 45 and about 15 pounds overweight and probably always will be. Not married anymore...thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was your marriage like.  Was she a nag?
Click to expand...


No, I cheated.


----------



## saveliberty

Three words:  Wind up toy


----------



## Bonzi

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll probably grow back into it.  All the old farts here toke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, i have zero interest.
> 
> Pot makes people dumb, and lazy.
Click to expand...

 
I'm already lazy.  An unmotivated.  Pretty sure I don't want to add dumb to the list.
I'll pass too


----------



## Bonzi

Rouge Rover said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh... he's a rookie.  How long will it take... .I say maybe 10 days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you talking about me take the under...I'll be bored long before then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No chance, not if you talk to the certain few on here - you'll be pulled in like a vacuum.
> You are being checked out right now.
> I'll cut to the chase. Are you hot?  Married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 45 and about 15 pounds overweight and probably always will be. Not married anymore...thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was your marriage like.  Was she a nag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I cheated.
Click to expand...

 
OH well you just didn't find her appealing.  You still with your lover?


----------



## ChrisL

I drink sometimes but not a lot.  I usually stick to wine.  Sometimes I will do mixed drinks, but I can get pretty loopy after like 3.  Lol.  I am NOT used to drinking at all!  My tolerance for alcohol is very low.    I also get sick it seems whenever I drink too much, so I avoid it.  That is very unpleasant, IMO.  Definitely not worth it when I can have fun without it!  I'm the designated driver more often than not because I don't really like alcohol that much, and my friends know they can trust me.  Also, because they want to get wasted sometimes.  Sometimes it's funny and amusing.  Other times it can go the other way and be annoying and unpleasant.


----------



## Rouge Rover

Bonzi said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you talking about me take the under...I'll be bored long before then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No chance, not if you talk to the certain few on here - you'll be pulled in like a vacuum.
> You are being checked out right now.
> I'll cut to the chase. Are you hot?  Married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 45 and about 15 pounds overweight and probably always will be. Not married anymore...thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was your marriage like.  Was she a nag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH well you just didn't find her appealing.  You still with your lover?
Click to expand...


All of that was when I was in my twenties. It's all behind me now. As for the mistress, she wasn't worth it but it's too late now to do anything about it.


----------



## Bonzi

ah well when you said you weren't married anymore and "thank God" made it sound like it was a horrible experience.  Being single is great.  No one to have to sacrifice for or worry about.


----------



## charwin95

ChrisL said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I smoked weed before when I was a teenager/early 20s.  No big deal.  First time was rather interesting though.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weed is alright but if you really want an experience you want LSD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried acid and mescaline when I was in high school.  I didn't really like it much though.  Weird, I've never tried mushrooms.  Lol.  Just too gross, if you know what I mean.
Click to expand...


I didn't know the side effects of those drugs lasted that long.


----------



## charwin95

ABikerSailor said:


> Know what is one of the most striking things about going into a 420 store in CO?
> 
> The number of people in there who are over the age of 50.  Not only that, but when you get to talking to many of the over 50 crowd, many of them are from out of state.
> 
> You'd think that it would be the people in their 20's and 30's that would be the biggest customers, but nope, many of them are retirement age people.



Maybe the younger can't afford it? No sarcasm just asking.


----------



## ABikerSailor

charwin95 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know what is one of the most striking things about going into a 420 store in CO?
> 
> The number of people in there who are over the age of 50.  Not only that, but when you get to talking to many of the over 50 crowd, many of them are from out of state.
> 
> You'd think that it would be the people in their 20's and 30's that would be the biggest customers, but nope, many of them are retirement age people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the younger can't afford it? No sarcasm just asking.
Click to expand...


No, because the prices up in the 420 stores are actually reasonable when you compare them to what you'd pay for the same kind of quality type herb on the street.  Only difference between buying on the street and buying from the store is that you can actually see the different varieties and smell them BEFORE you buy them.  I think the current price in most 420 stores up in CO is around 90 bucks for a 1/4 ounce. 

Most of the older people I talked to said that they were there to either (a) try it legally for the first time, or (b) they already knew of the benefits of smoking cannabis and were there because it's medicinal for them.  Many of them said that they were able to cut down on some of their medications because of the relief they got from smoking marijuana. 

But no, there are lots of kids there, I just seem to see more older people in there as well.  Kinda surprising when you find out that many of them are conservatives from OK or TX.


----------



## playtime

ChrisL said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most often, when people develop severe addictions to meds, it is because they have made the conscious decision to abuse their medications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the research to back that up?  There is a high rate of increased tolerance to those drugs, which means the body itself starts requiring more for the same effect  ie  pain control (not someone choosing to need more).  THAT'S how people get addicted.  Do the research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't follow doctors orders.  That's how I know.  This is part of what I do for a living.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the minority of addicts.  Most don't start out that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doctor's office go so far as to cross reference patient data to make sure they aren't getting prescriptions at other docs, which turns out to be the case quite frequently.
Click to expand...


yep.  that's why rush Limbaugh had his housekeeper get that shit for him.


----------



## playtime

charwin95 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know what is one of the most striking things about going into a 420 store in CO?
> 
> The number of people in there who are over the age of 50.  Not only that, but when you get to talking to many of the over 50 crowd, many of them are from out of state.
> 
> You'd think that it would be the people in their 20's and 30's that would be the biggest customers, but nope, many of them are retirement age people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the younger can't afford it? No sarcasm just asking.
Click to expand...


i think that would be one reason...  plus people in their 50s - such as myself-  who grew up in the 70s...  can appreciate how far along regarding potency it has gotten, & will pay more for better quality, which lasts longer.


----------



## playtime

lol...

*The School Of Mary Jane*

The School Of Mary Jane will come to your residence in D.C. , and instruct you on the proper history, properties, laws, methods of consumption, and benefits of Cannabis use. One complete presentation is around $100, and can be for up to four people. The information is Ryan’s way of saving people time and costly mistakes that he and others have experienced.

*What Won’t They Do?*
To clarify, the school will not provide any marijuana. They will not educate anyone under the legal age of 21, and of course, will not meet on federal property. Straight from their website, www.mjindc.com the school states:

“We are a group of local residents seeking to educate our neighbors. After years spent traveling, experimenting, and studying Marijuana, both at home and abroad, we have amassed a wealth of knowledge we would like to share with you. Our workshops are specially designed by professional educators to help you understand your legal rights, health risks/benefits, best practices and culture in the comfort of your own home.”

*Sounds Good, What Else Do They Teach About?*
Currently, the only available class listed on their website is Marijuana 101, though classes on edibles, painting, and even adult field trips are listed as coming soon.

Frankly, it sounds like fun. Like a “Slumber Party” with a Cannabis theme. If you are in the DC area, and it sounds like fun to you as well, go to *www.mjindc.com*, and schedule a class with a couple food friends. You might be surprised at what you learn, and how much fun you have.

This New Business Teaches People How To Smoke Weed


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Bonzi said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't smoke anything.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. I have never consumed any alcoholic beverage either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good girl Holly!
> Have you been kissed yet??
Click to expand...

No.   



Lucy Hamilton said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't smoke anything.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. I have never consumed any alcoholic beverage either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've never had any booze? Listen you need to go out now and just get a bottle of Tequila, take it home, take ALL your clothes off and drink the stuff neat and just go for it. Come on! Get with the programme already!
> 
> View attachment 61340
Click to expand...

No thank you.   



Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't smoke anything.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. I have never consumed any alcoholic beverage either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've never had any booze? Listen you need to go out now and just get a bottle of Tequila, take it home, take ALL your clothes off and drink the stuff neat and just go for it. Come on! Get with the programme already!
> 
> View attachment 61340
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollllllyyyy.....
> 
> I'm comin' over that way on business.  Two weeks.
> 
> Just sayin'....
Click to expand...

Okay...may I ask why you are letting me know this?   

God bless you three always!!!   

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart, I think the reason Pogo wants to visit you during his business trip is that he sees you as a virginal innocent that he wants to corrupt. 

Probably something along the lines of what this little brother had done to his big sister.................


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Well I hope that they enjoy the fantasy because that is all that its ever going to be.   

God bless you and them always!!!   

Holly


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pot makes people dumb, and lazy.


How do you know this ?


----------



## Uncensored2008

TyroneSlothrop said:


> [
> How do you know this ?



I look at you.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JOSweetHeart said:


> I don't smoke anything.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. I have never consumed any alcoholic beverage either.



Jesus drank wine.

Maybe not as much as I drink, but he still liked a good Mogen David.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ If the Lord really did drink wine, I don't believe that it is the kind of wine that too many people do not know when to stay away from these days.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Uncensored2008

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ If the Lord really did drink wine, I don't believe that it is the kind of wine that too many people do not know when to stay away from these days.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



Have you ever heard of a book called "The Bible?"

It clearly details Jesus drinking wine on many occasions.

And yes, it was the same kind of wine we have now.


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ If the Lord really did drink wine, I don't believe that it is the kind of wine that too many people do not know when to stay away from these days.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



Jesus DID drink wine, because that's why he changed the water into it when He was at the wedding.

First thing Noah did when he landed the Ark was to plant grapes so that he could make wine.

Somewhere in the Bible it states that wine is a gift from God to gladden the hearts of men.

And....................there is a section in the Song of Solomon that talks about drinking being okay, but being drunk and out of control is not.


----------



## Kat

Yep, I have, but nope, I don't.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Uncensored2008 said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ If the Lord really did drink wine, I don't believe that it is the kind of wine that too many people do not know when to stay away from these days.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard of a book called "The Bible?"
> 
> It clearly details Jesus drinking wine on many occasions.
> 
> And yes, it was the same kind of wine we have now.
Click to expand...




ABikerSailor said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ If the Lord really did drink wine, I don't believe that it is the kind of wine that too many people do not know when to stay away from these days.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus DID drink wine, because that's why he changed the water into it when He was at the wedding.
> 
> First thing Noah did when he landed the Ark was to plant grapes so that he could make wine.
> 
> Somewhere in the Bible it states that wine is a gift from God to gladden the hearts of men.
> 
> And....................there is a section in the Song of Solomon that talks about drinking being okay, but being drunk and out of control is not.
Click to expand...

Even if the Lord really did have any, that doesn't mean that I have to have any.

God bless you two always!!!

Holly


----------



## jon_berzerk

along time ago when you could score a 1/4 lb for a 100 bucks


----------



## ChrisL

JOSweetHeart said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ If the Lord really did drink wine, I don't believe that it is the kind of wine that too many people do not know when to stay away from these days.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard of a book called "The Bible?"
> 
> It clearly details Jesus drinking wine on many occasions.
> 
> And yes, it was the same kind of wine we have now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ If the Lord really did drink wine, I don't believe that it is the kind of wine that too many people do not know when to stay away from these days.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus DID drink wine, because that's why he changed the water into it when He was at the wedding.
> 
> First thing Noah did when he landed the Ark was to plant grapes so that he could make wine.
> 
> Somewhere in the Bible it states that wine is a gift from God to gladden the hearts of men.
> 
> And....................there is a section in the Song of Solomon that talks about drinking being okay, but being drunk and out of control is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if the Lord really did have any, that doesn't mean that I have to have any.
> 
> God bless you two always!!!
> 
> Holly
Click to expand...


Of course you don't, and you are probably better off for it!


----------



## charwin95

playtime said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know what is one of the most striking things about going into a 420 store in CO?
> 
> The number of people in there who are over the age of 50.  Not only that, but when you get to talking to many of the over 50 crowd, many of them are from out of state.
> 
> You'd think that it would be the people in their 20's and 30's that would be the biggest customers, but nope, many of them are retirement age people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the younger can't afford it? No sarcasm just asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think that would be one reason...  plus people in their 50s - such as myself-  who grew up in the 70s...  can appreciate how far along regarding potency it has gotten, & will pay more for better quality, which lasts longer.
Click to expand...


I know several people that currently use mj.... Tried several times but it won't stick me I have severe head ache....  So I stick with my red wine. Merci.


----------



## Moonglow

aaronleland said:


> So... um... how bout them Panthers?


The ones that are like cougars but only go after young females?


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Sorry if it upsets you, but many, many people out there are drug seeking individuals.  They like to get high on the meds too.  That's just a fact.  They will even lie about their pain just to get the drugs.  Sad but true.


The VA had me on methadone and hydrocodone..But I'm not really into pills and it got to where it was not helping, so I stopped..It's bad enough the Meloxicam I have increases your chance of a fart attack, So I take it sooo sparingly that I take it on 2-4 times a week at most.If I don't work I never take it....Same with the Gabapentin...


----------



## Moonglow

charwin95 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know what is one of the most striking things about going into a 420 store in CO?
> 
> The number of people in there who are over the age of 50.  Not only that, but when you get to talking to many of the over 50 crowd, many of them are from out of state.
> 
> You'd think that it would be the people in their 20's and 30's that would be the biggest customers, but nope, many of them are retirement age people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the younger can't afford it? No sarcasm just asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think that would be one reason...  plus people in their 50s - such as myself-  who grew up in the 70s...  can appreciate how far along regarding potency it has gotten, & will pay more for better quality, which lasts longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know several people that currently use mj.... Tried several times but it won't stick me I have severe head ache....  So I stick with my red wine. Merci.
Click to expand...

Are you sure it's not a twig?


----------



## charwin95

From what I heard there are lots of medicinal benefits of marijuana.... So I did minor research from Google and this is what I find. 

Short- & Long-Term Effects of Marijuana - Negative Side Effects of Weed - Drug-Free World


----------



## Moonglow

charwin95 said:


> From what I heard there are lots of medicinal benefits of marijuana.... So I did minor research from Google and this is what I find.
> 
> Short- & Long-Term Effects of Marijuana - Negative Side Effects of Weed - Drug-Free World


I have smoked weed 38 years and yet have none of the so called bad side affects, and neither do the professionals I know...


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it upsets you, but many, many people out there are drug seeking individuals.  They like to get high on the meds too.  That's just a fact.  They will even lie about their pain just to get the drugs.  Sad but true.
> 
> 
> 
> The VA had me on methadone and hydrocodone..But I'm not really into pills and it got to where it was not helping, so I stopped..It's bad enough the Meloxicam I have increases your chance of a fart attack, So I take it sooo sparingly that I take it on 2-4 times a week at most.If I don't work I never take it....Same with the Gabapentin...
Click to expand...


Good for you!  It must suck to have to deal with pain, but what about other more natural remedies?  Have you tried anything like that?


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I heard there are lots of medicinal benefits of marijuana.... So I did minor research from Google and this is what I find.
> 
> Short- & Long-Term Effects of Marijuana - Negative Side Effects of Weed - Drug-Free World
> 
> 
> 
> I have smoked weed 38 years and yet have none of the so called bad side affects, and neither do the professionals I know...
Click to expand...


Does it help you with your pain though?  I think using marijuana for your pain is a LOT safer than using those chemical laden prescription drugs.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I heard there are lots of medicinal benefits of marijuana.... So I did minor research from Google and this is what I find.
> 
> Short- & Long-Term Effects of Marijuana - Negative Side Effects of Weed - Drug-Free World
> 
> 
> 
> I have smoked weed 38 years and yet have none of the so called bad side affects, and neither do the professionals I know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it help you with your pain though?  I think using marijuana for your pain is a LOT safer than using those chemical laden prescription drugs.
Click to expand...

Yes it helps with my severe muscle contractions from having spinal stenosis, scoliosis, herniated and ruptured disk, used to include crushed disks and my spinal degeneration disease, and anxiety..But the thing it works best is relaxing my Hitler frenzy......


----------



## Jroc

Moonglow said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I heard there are lots of medicinal benefits of marijuana.... So I did minor research from Google and this is what I find.
> 
> Short- & Long-Term Effects of Marijuana - Negative Side Effects of Weed - Drug-Free World
> 
> 
> 
> I have smoked weed 38 years and yet have none of the so called bad side affects, and neither do the professionals I know...
Click to expand...


this one made me really laugh .....Bullshit




> Reduced sexual capacity


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> Does it help you with your pain though?  I think using marijuana for your pain is a LOT safer than using those chemical laden prescription drugs.



Some of us just suck it up and deal with the pain.


----------



## Moonglow

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it help you with your pain though?  I think using marijuana for your pain is a LOT safer than using those chemical laden prescription drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us just suck it up and deal with the pain.
Click to expand...

Do you need a pat on the ass?


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it upsets you, but many, many people out there are drug seeking individuals.  They like to get high on the meds too.  That's just a fact.  They will even lie about their pain just to get the drugs.  Sad but true.
> 
> 
> 
> The VA had me on methadone and hydrocodone..But I'm not really into pills and it got to where it was not helping, so I stopped..It's bad enough the Meloxicam I have increases your chance of a fart attack, So I take it sooo sparingly that I take it on 2-4 times a week at most.If I don't work I never take it....Same with the Gabapentin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you!  It must suck to have to deal with pain, but what about other more natural remedies?  Have you tried anything like that?
Click to expand...

I  exercise and have had physical therapy, but doing masonry work tends to inflame it a wee bit.....


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it help you with your pain though?  I think using marijuana for your pain is a LOT safer than using those chemical laden prescription drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us just suck it up and deal with the pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you need a pat on the ass?
Click to expand...


He has no idea.  I've heard horror stories about people and their pain who have been in serious car accidents, etc.  I understand that some of these people are in some really serious pain.  It's not the kind of thing they can just "forget about" like a boo-boo on your toe.  Lol.  Also, cancer patients and others suffering from diseases that can be associated with much pain.  Back issues are also known to be quite severely painful and problematic with your mobility.


----------



## WinterBorn

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it help you with your pain though?  I think using marijuana for your pain is a LOT safer than using those chemical laden prescription drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us just suck it up and deal with the pain.
Click to expand...


Some of us understand that the stress of being in pain causes or aggravates the problem.   

But then, you seem to enjoy your misery.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it help you with your pain though?  I think using marijuana for your pain is a LOT safer than using those chemical laden prescription drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us just suck it up and deal with the pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you need a pat on the ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has no idea.  I've heard horror stories about people and their pain who have been in serious car accidents, etc.  I understand that some of these people are in some really serious pain.  It's not the kind of thing they can just "forget about" like a boo-boo on your toe.  Lol.  Also, cancer patients and others suffering from diseases that can be associated with much pain.  Back issues are also known to be quite severely painful and problematic with your mobility.
Click to expand...

Some days I can't stand straight,  stand for long or walk, some days no problem...


----------



## Moonglow

But I still keep my humor, it's the best medicine of all...I am scared to turn into an Anathema kinda guy...


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> He has no idea.  I've heard horror stories about people and their pain who have been in serious car accidents, etc.  I understand that some of these people are in some really serious pain.  It's not the kind of thing they can just "forget about" like a boo-boo on your toe.  Lol.  Also, cancer patients and others suffering from diseases that can be associated with much pain.  Back issues are also known to be quite severely painful and problematic with your mobility.



Chris, in 2003 I had the remnants of 31 teeth taken out over two consecutive Mondays. 12 teeth the last Monday in September abd 19 the first Monday in October. Other than the pain medication I was given while at the oral surgeon's office I didn't take anything dor the pain and only missed a total of three days at work. 

If there were to come a time when arthritis or cancer or some other issue caused me enough pain to consider using something it would be one dose.... 230 gr. of JHP up under the chin.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has no idea.  I've heard horror stories about people and their pain who have been in serious car accidents, etc.  I understand that some of these people are in some really serious pain.  It's not the kind of thing they can just "forget about" like a boo-boo on your toe.  Lol.  Also, cancer patients and others suffering from diseases that can be associated with much pain.  Back issues are also known to be quite severely painful and problematic with your mobility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, in 2003 I had the remnants of 31 teeth taken out over two consecutive Mondays. 12 teeth the last Monday in September abd 19 the first Monday in October. Other than the pain medication I was given while at the oral surgeon's office I didn't take anything dor the pain and only missed a total of three days at work.
> 
> If there were to come a time when arthritis or cancer or some other issue caused me enough pain to consider using something it would be one dose.... 230 gr. of JHP up under the chin.
Click to expand...


That is NOTHING compared to the pain some people have to live on a daily basis.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has no idea.  I've heard horror stories about people and their pain who have been in serious car accidents, etc.  I understand that some of these people are in some really serious pain.  It's not the kind of thing they can just "forget about" like a boo-boo on your toe.  Lol.  Also, cancer patients and others suffering from diseases that can be associated with much pain.  Back issues are also known to be quite severely painful and problematic with your mobility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, in 2003 I had the remnants of 31 teeth taken out over two consecutive Mondays. 12 teeth the last Monday in September abd 19 the first Monday in October. Other than the pain medication I was given while at the oral surgeon's office I didn't take anything dor the pain and only missed a total of three days at work.
> 
> If there were to come a time when arthritis or cancer or some other issue caused me enough pain to consider using something it would be one dose.... 230 gr. of JHP up under the chin.
Click to expand...


Are you seriously comparing minor surgery pain to the pain of cancer???  Or the pain someone has who has been in a serious car accident?  Some of these people are seriously messed up!!!  They have bars and wires holding them together in some cases.


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> Are you seriously comparing minor surgery pain to the pain of cancer???  Or the pain someone has who has been in a serious car accident?  Some of these people are seriously messed up!!!  They have bars and wires holding them together in some cases.



Not at all. In fact I specifically noted whst my response to such a situation would be if I were in such a situation. My living will also lists "use of narcotic pain meds" as something I will not accept. I'd rather be dead in duch a situation.


----------



## Pogo

WinterBorn said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it help you with your pain though?  I think using marijuana for your pain is a LOT safer than using those chemical laden prescription drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us just suck it up and deal with the pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of us understand that the stress of being in pain causes or aggravates the problem.
> 
> But then, you seem to enjoy your misery.
Click to expand...


I've come to take his posts as complete fiction and fantasy from a dark-minded troll who wallows in his made-up absurdist gloom stories.  I doubt he's ever experienced any of the scenaria he posts here at all.  I think it's all a game.  I doubt he's ever made an honest post in his life.


----------



## WinterBorn

Pogo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it help you with your pain though?  I think using marijuana for your pain is a LOT safer than using those chemical laden prescription drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us just suck it up and deal with the pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of us understand that the stress of being in pain causes or aggravates the problem.
> 
> But then, you seem to enjoy your misery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've come to take his posts as complete fiction and fantasy from a dark-minded troll who wallows in his made-up absurdist gloom stories.  I doubt he's ever experienced any of the scenaria he posts here at all.  I think it's all a game.  I doubt he's ever made an honest post in his life.
Click to expand...


You are probably right.


----------



## playtime

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it upsets you, but many, many people out there are drug seeking individuals.  They like to get high on the meds too.  That's just a fact.  They will even lie about their pain just to get the drugs.  Sad but true.
> 
> 
> 
> The VA had me on methadone and hydrocodone..But I'm not really into pills and it got to where it was not helping, so I stopped..It's bad enough the Meloxicam I have increases your chance of a fart attack, So I take it sooo sparingly that I take it on 2-4 times a week at most.If I don't work I never take it....Same with the Gabapentin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you!  It must suck to have to deal with pain, but what about other more natural remedies?  Have you tried anything like that?
Click to expand...


I have a slipped disc, hip bursitis & osteoarthritis in my back & hip & there's nothing more 'natural' than marijuana.  it's a plant in its purest form & is what works for me.


----------



## playtime

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I heard there are lots of medicinal benefits of marijuana.... So I did minor research from Google and this is what I find.
> 
> Short- & Long-Term Effects of Marijuana - Negative Side Effects of Weed - Drug-Free World
> 
> 
> 
> I have smoked weed 38 years and yet have none of the so called bad side affects, and neither do the professionals I know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it help you with your pain though?  I think using marijuana for your pain is a LOT safer than using those chemical laden prescription drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it helps with my severe muscle contractions from having spinal stenosis, scoliosis, herniated and ruptured disk, used to include crushed disks and my spinal degeneration disease, and anxiety..But the thing it works best is relaxing my Hitler frenzy......
Click to expand...


gabapentin did nothing for me except make me gain weight.


----------



## playtime




----------



## playtime

charwin95 said:


> From what I heard there are lots of medicinal benefits of marijuana.... So I did minor research from Google and this is what I find.
> 
> Short- & Long-Term Effects of Marijuana - Negative Side Effects of Weed - Drug-Free World



that is certainly a biased website with an agenda.  I don't think anyone would argue the fact that any drug or herbal supplement is free from side effects & there is always the decision to make about the benefits/risk ratio. 

from a PDF file:

*MEDICAL MARIJUANA ENDORSEMENTS AND STATEMENTS OF SUPPORT*

Leading National and International Medical, Religious, and Legal Organizations Supporting Physician-Supervised Access to Medical Marijuana: 

• The American Academy of HIV Medicine (AAHIVM)  • American Anthropological Association  • The American Bar Association (ABA)  • American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU)  • The American Nurses Association (ANA)  • The American Public Health Association (APHA)  • Arthritis Research Campaign  • British Medical Association  • HIV Medicine Association of the Infectious Diseases Society of America  • The Lymphoma Foundation of America (LFA)  • The National Association for Public Health Policy  • National Black Police Association  • The National Nurses Society on Addictions  • The Episcopal Church  • The Presbyterian Church USA  • The United Church of Christ  • The United Methodist Church's Board of Church and Society  • The Union of Reform Judaism  • The Unitarian Universalist Association  State/Local Medical Marijuana Endorsements and Statements of Support:  • AIDS Care Ocean State  • AIDS Foundation of Chicago  • AIDS Project Rhode Island  • Alaska Nurses Association  • Associated Medical Schools of New York  • California Academy of Family Physicians  • California Legislative Council for Older Americans  • California Medical Association  • California Nurses Association  • California Pharmacists Association  • Florida Medial Association  • Hawaii Nurses Association  • Iowa Democratic Party  • King County Bar Association (Washington)  • The Medical Society of the State of New York  • Michigan Democratic Party  • Minnesota Nurses Association  • Minnesota Public Health Association  • Minnesota AIDS Project  • Minnesota Senior Federation  • Mississippi Nurses Association  • Multiple Sclerosis California Action Network  • New Jersey State Nurses Association  • New Mexico Medical Society  • New York AIDS Advisory Council  • New York AIDS Coalition • New York County Medical Society  • New York State AIDS Advisory Council  • New York State Hospice and Palliative Care Association  • New York State Nurses Association  • New York Statewide Senior Action Council  • North Carolina Nurses Association  • Physicians for Social Responsibility (Oregon)  • Rhode Island ACLU  • Rhode Island Medical Society  • Rhode Island State Nurses Association  • San Francisco Medical Society  • Senior Agenda Coalition (Rhode Island)  • Texas Democratic Party  • Texas Medical Association  • Texas Nurses Association  • United Nurses and Allied Professionals (Rhode Island)  • Virginia Nurses Association  • Whitman–Walker Clinic  • Wisconsin Nurses Association  • Wisconsin Public Health Association 

*Selected Quotes from Endorsements and Statements of Support:*

[...]

physicians for medical marijuana - Google Search


----------



## Anathema

WinterBorn said:


> But then, you seem to enjoy your misery.



I don't enjoy misery, I just accept it as a natural state of being.


----------



## Bonzi

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then, you seem to enjoy your misery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't enjoy misery, I just accept it as a natural state of being.
Click to expand...

 
Why accept it when it can change?  No interest in changing?


----------



## ChrisL

playtime said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it upsets you, but many, many people out there are drug seeking individuals.  They like to get high on the meds too.  That's just a fact.  They will even lie about their pain just to get the drugs.  Sad but true.
> 
> 
> 
> The VA had me on methadone and hydrocodone..But I'm not really into pills and it got to where it was not helping, so I stopped..It's bad enough the Meloxicam I have increases your chance of a fart attack, So I take it sooo sparingly that I take it on 2-4 times a week at most.If I don't work I never take it....Same with the Gabapentin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you!  It must suck to have to deal with pain, but what about other more natural remedies?  Have you tried anything like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a slipped disc, hip bursitis & osteoarthritis in my back & hip & there's nothing more 'natural' than marijuana.  it's a plant in its purest form & is what works for me.
Click to expand...


So glad to hear it works for you!  I would like to ask if you have it by prescription?


----------



## WinterBorn

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then, you seem to enjoy your misery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't enjoy misery, I just accept it as a natural state of being.
Click to expand...


That you think misery is the natural state of being is simply pathetic.   If you are miserable, change your life to find happiness.  Not doing so is a waste of your life.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Outside of medical needs pot is for losers


----------



## Ringel05

Quit smokin' pot decades ago when all it did was start making me paranoid, now some good Red Dragon..........


----------



## Ringel05

Grampa Murked U said:


> Outside of medical needs pot is for losers


How much alcohol do you drink.......?


----------



## WinterBorn

Grampa Murked U said:


> Outside of medical needs pot is for losers



I disagree.   I think occasional recreational use is fine.   Better than getting drunk.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ringel05 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside of medical needs pot is for losers
> 
> 
> 
> How much alcohol do you drink.......?
Click to expand...

Irrelevant 

My opinion on pot is what it is.


----------



## Ringel05

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside of medical needs pot is for losers
> 
> 
> 
> How much alcohol do you drink.......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant
> 
> My opinion on pot is what it is.
Click to expand...

Not irrelevant, hypocritical......... on your part.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ringel05 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside of medical needs pot is for losers
> 
> 
> 
> How much alcohol do you drink.......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant
> 
> My opinion on pot is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not irrelevant, hypocritical......... on your part.
Click to expand...

Whatever you need to justify smoking pot or excusing it lol


----------



## baileyn45

Put me down for yes. Nothing better than a little bud, a backpack, my golden retriever and miles of hard wood forest.


----------



## Ringel05

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside of medical needs pot is for losers
> 
> 
> 
> How much alcohol do you drink.......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant
> 
> My opinion on pot is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not irrelevant, hypocritical......... on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you need to justify smoking pot or excusing it lol
Click to expand...

Guess you missed the part where I posted I haven't touched pot in 35 years but then again I haven't touched alcohol in 20 years.  Not against people using either for recreational use it's their choice but someone using one poison then claiming another (proven to be less harmful) is for losers is the real loser.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ringel05 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside of medical needs pot is for losers
> 
> 
> 
> How much alcohol do you drink.......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant
> 
> My opinion on pot is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not irrelevant, hypocritical......... on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you need to justify smoking pot or excusing it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess you missed the part where I posted I haven't touched pot in 35 years but then again I haven't touched alcohol in 20 years.  Not against people using either for recreational use it's their choice but someone using one poison then claiming another (proven to be less harmful) is for losers is the real loser.
Click to expand...

My opinion really bothers you lol

The op asked a question. I gave an answer. Your panties got bunched. Fun times.


----------



## Ringel05

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much alcohol do you drink.......?
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant
> 
> My opinion on pot is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not irrelevant, hypocritical......... on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you need to justify smoking pot or excusing it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess you missed the part where I posted I haven't touched pot in 35 years but then again I haven't touched alcohol in 20 years.  Not against people using either for recreational use it's their choice but someone using one poison then claiming another (proven to be less harmful) is for losers is the real loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion really bothers you lol
> 
> The op asked a question. I gave an answer. Your panties got bunched. Fun times.
Click to expand...

No, your hypocrisy is what I'm addressing, not your opinion, learn the difference and it appears you're the one bothered by it and attempting to deflect......


----------



## Syriusly

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then, you seem to enjoy your misery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't enjoy misery, I just accept it as a natural state of being.
Click to expand...


Hmmm why?

Why would you ever willingly accept misery?


----------



## ChrisL

Grampa Murked U said:


> Outside of medical needs pot is for losers



Do you drink?  Smoke cigarettes?  If so, what is the difference?


----------



## ChrisL

I smoked weed in high school and in my early times once in a while, but I haven't touched it in years.  Still, it doesn't really bother me if other people do it.  I don't really see it as being any different from having a drink after work to wind down.


----------



## Syriusly

Grampa Murked U said:


> Outside of medical needs pot is for losers



The same way beer is for losers?

I guess I live my life differently from lots of the folks here. 

I don't judge people by what they eat, drink or smoke- but by how they actually act, how they treat their family, their friends, strangers and themselves. 

I would rather be around a person who treats people nicely and also smokes pot or drinks beer- than a mean angry teetotler.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ringel05 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant
> 
> My opinion on pot is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Not irrelevant, hypocritical......... on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you need to justify smoking pot or excusing it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess you missed the part where I posted I haven't touched pot in 35 years but then again I haven't touched alcohol in 20 years.  Not against people using either for recreational use it's their choice but someone using one poison then claiming another (proven to be less harmful) is for losers is the real loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion really bothers you lol
> 
> The op asked a question. I gave an answer. Your panties got bunched. Fun times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your hypocrisy is what I'm addressing, not your opinion, learn the difference and it appears you're the one bothered by it and attempting to deflect......
Click to expand...

If you would like to discuss the virtues of drinking feel free to create such a thread. This thread is about pot. The deflection is all yours


----------



## Syriusly

ChrisL said:


> I smoked weed in high school and in my early times once in a while, but I haven't touched it in years.  Still, it doesn't really bother me if other people do it.  I don't really see it as being any different from having a drink after work to wind down.



The only difference is that pot has a more 'furtive' social acceptability. 

While it is totally fine to be picking up your six pack of Negro Modelo, a bottle of red, and a pint of Tequila at Trader Joe's with your groceries- buying pot is still somewhat stigmatized- even in states where it is legal. 

One other difference- smokers should always consider the effects on others- and not smoke where it would affect/offend others- that is a difference between a puff and a swig.


----------



## Syriusly

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not irrelevant, hypocritical......... on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you need to justify smoking pot or excusing it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess you missed the part where I posted I haven't touched pot in 35 years but then again I haven't touched alcohol in 20 years.  Not against people using either for recreational use it's their choice but someone using one poison then claiming another (proven to be less harmful) is for losers is the real loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion really bothers you lol
> 
> The op asked a question. I gave an answer. Your panties got bunched. Fun times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your hypocrisy is what I'm addressing, not your opinion, learn the difference and it appears you're the one bothered by it and attempting to deflect......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you would like to discuss the virtues of drinking feel free to create such a thread. This thread is about pot. The deflection is all yours
Click to expand...

So do you think everyone who drinks is a loser too?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Syriusly said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you need to justify smoking pot or excusing it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you missed the part where I posted I haven't touched pot in 35 years but then again I haven't touched alcohol in 20 years.  Not against people using either for recreational use it's their choice but someone using one poison then claiming another (proven to be less harmful) is for losers is the real loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion really bothers you lol
> 
> The op asked a question. I gave an answer. Your panties got bunched. Fun times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your hypocrisy is what I'm addressing, not your opinion, learn the difference and it appears you're the one bothered by it and attempting to deflect......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you would like to discuss the virtues of drinking feel free to create such a thread. This thread is about pot. The deflection is all yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you think everyone who drinks is a loser too?
Click to expand...

Can you read?


----------



## Ringel05

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not irrelevant, hypocritical......... on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you need to justify smoking pot or excusing it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess you missed the part where I posted I haven't touched pot in 35 years but then again I haven't touched alcohol in 20 years.  Not against people using either for recreational use it's their choice but someone using one poison then claiming another (proven to be less harmful) is for losers is the real loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion really bothers you lol
> 
> The op asked a question. I gave an answer. Your panties got bunched. Fun times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your hypocrisy is what I'm addressing, not your opinion, learn the difference and it appears you're the one bothered by it and attempting to deflect......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you would like to discuss the virtues of drinking feel free to create such a thread. This thread is about pot. The deflection is all yours
Click to expand...

Keep spinning......


----------



## Ringel05

Syriusly said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you need to justify smoking pot or excusing it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you missed the part where I posted I haven't touched pot in 35 years but then again I haven't touched alcohol in 20 years.  Not against people using either for recreational use it's their choice but someone using one poison then claiming another (proven to be less harmful) is for losers is the real loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion really bothers you lol
> 
> The op asked a question. I gave an answer. Your panties got bunched. Fun times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your hypocrisy is what I'm addressing, not your opinion, learn the difference and it appears you're the one bothered by it and attempting to deflect......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you would like to discuss the virtues of drinking feel free to create such a thread. This thread is about pot. The deflection is all yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you think everyone who drinks is a loser too?
Click to expand...

Was probably raised watching Reefer Madness.......


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ringel05 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you need to justify smoking pot or excusing it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you missed the part where I posted I haven't touched pot in 35 years but then again I haven't touched alcohol in 20 years.  Not against people using either for recreational use it's their choice but someone using one poison then claiming another (proven to be less harmful) is for losers is the real loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion really bothers you lol
> 
> The op asked a question. I gave an answer. Your panties got bunched. Fun times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your hypocrisy is what I'm addressing, not your opinion, learn the difference and it appears you're the one bothered by it and attempting to deflect......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you would like to discuss the virtues of drinking feel free to create such a thread. This thread is about pot. The deflection is all yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep spinning......
Click to expand...

Just waiting for you to ask me if people who eat sugar are losers....

Spinning lol


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ringel05 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you missed the part where I posted I haven't touched pot in 35 years but then again I haven't touched alcohol in 20 years.  Not against people using either for recreational use it's their choice but someone using one poison then claiming another (proven to be less harmful) is for losers is the real loser.
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion really bothers you lol
> 
> The op asked a question. I gave an answer. Your panties got bunched. Fun times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your hypocrisy is what I'm addressing, not your opinion, learn the difference and it appears you're the one bothered by it and attempting to deflect......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you would like to discuss the virtues of drinking feel free to create such a thread. This thread is about pot. The deflection is all yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you think everyone who drinks is a loser too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was probably raised watching Reefer Madness.......
Click to expand...

I smoked pot till my early 20's. Spent a lot of time in jail thanks to pot.

Pot is for losers. That is my opinion. Like it, hate it, idgaf


----------



## Ringel05

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you missed the part where I posted I haven't touched pot in 35 years but then again I haven't touched alcohol in 20 years.  Not against people using either for recreational use it's their choice but someone using one poison then claiming another (proven to be less harmful) is for losers is the real loser.
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion really bothers you lol
> 
> The op asked a question. I gave an answer. Your panties got bunched. Fun times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your hypocrisy is what I'm addressing, not your opinion, learn the difference and it appears you're the one bothered by it and attempting to deflect......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you would like to discuss the virtues of drinking feel free to create such a thread. This thread is about pot. The deflection is all yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep spinning......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just waiting for you to ask me if people who eat sugar are losers....
> 
> Spinning lol
Click to expand...

Wouldn't ask you as you've proven over and over that you're a judgmental hypocrite in pretty much every aspect of your life.


----------



## Ringel05

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion really bothers you lol
> 
> The op asked a question. I gave an answer. Your panties got bunched. Fun times.
> 
> 
> 
> No, your hypocrisy is what I'm addressing, not your opinion, learn the difference and it appears you're the one bothered by it and attempting to deflect......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you would like to discuss the virtues of drinking feel free to create such a thread. This thread is about pot. The deflection is all yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you think everyone who drinks is a loser too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was probably raised watching Reefer Madness.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I smoked pot till my early 20's. Spent a lot of time in jail thanks to pot.
> 
> Pot is for losers. That is my opinion. Like it, hate it, idgaf
Click to expand...

Whatever you say Foster........


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ringel05 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion really bothers you lol
> 
> The op asked a question. I gave an answer. Your panties got bunched. Fun times.
> 
> 
> 
> No, your hypocrisy is what I'm addressing, not your opinion, learn the difference and it appears you're the one bothered by it and attempting to deflect......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you would like to discuss the virtues of drinking feel free to create such a thread. This thread is about pot. The deflection is all yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep spinning......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just waiting for you to ask me if people who eat sugar are losers....
> 
> Spinning lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't ask you as you've proven over and over that you're a judgmental hypocrite in pretty much every aspect of your life.
Click to expand...

Judgmental asshole would be a better fit and I have no problem with that lable. 

Bye now


----------



## Ringel05

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, your hypocrisy is what I'm addressing, not your opinion, learn the difference and it appears you're the one bothered by it and attempting to deflect......
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like to discuss the virtues of drinking feel free to create such a thread. This thread is about pot. The deflection is all yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep spinning......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just waiting for you to ask me if people who eat sugar are losers....
> 
> Spinning lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't ask you as you've proven over and over that you're a judgmental hypocrite in pretty much every aspect of your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judgmental asshole would be a better fit and I have no problem with that lable.
> 
> Bye now
Click to expand...

Okay, I'll give you that one.


----------



## Pogo

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much alcohol do you drink.......?
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant
> 
> My opinion on pot is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not irrelevant, hypocritical......... on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you need to justify smoking pot or excusing it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess you missed the part where I posted I haven't touched pot in 35 years but then again I haven't touched alcohol in 20 years.  Not against people using either for recreational use it's their choice but someone using one poison then claiming another (proven to be less harmful) is for losers is the real loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion really bothers you lol
> 
> The op asked a question. I gave an answer. Your panties got bunched. Fun times.
Click to expand...


Nope, Ringel's right.  Your own choice is your own choice.  You own that and no one can take that away.

But when you go third person with "losers" you're reaching for what somebody else owns.

See how that works?


----------



## Pogo

WinterBorn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it help you with your pain though?  I think using marijuana for your pain is a LOT safer than using those chemical laden prescription drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us just suck it up and deal with the pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of us understand that the stress of being in pain causes or aggravates the problem.
> 
> But then, you seem to enjoy your misery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've come to take his posts as complete fiction and fantasy from a dark-minded troll who wallows in his made-up absurdist gloom stories.  I doubt he's ever experienced any of the scenaria he posts here at all.  I think it's all a game.  I doubt he's ever made an honest post in his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are probably right.
Click to expand...


I mean at some point it's just too absurd to take seriously any more.  The guy's prolly as Normal as Normal can get, so much so that he invents this persona for the internets, just to see how far he can push before somebody calls Bullshit.


----------



## ChrisL

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not irrelevant, hypocritical......... on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you need to justify smoking pot or excusing it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess you missed the part where I posted I haven't touched pot in 35 years but then again I haven't touched alcohol in 20 years.  Not against people using either for recreational use it's their choice but someone using one poison then claiming another (proven to be less harmful) is for losers is the real loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion really bothers you lol
> 
> The op asked a question. I gave an answer. Your panties got bunched. Fun times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your hypocrisy is what I'm addressing, not your opinion, learn the difference and it appears you're the one bothered by it and attempting to deflect......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you would like to discuss the virtues of drinking feel free to create such a thread. This thread is about pot. The deflection is all yours
Click to expand...


So???  Do you think people who drink are losers too?  If so, what's the difference?


----------



## Syriusly

ChrisL said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you need to justify smoking pot or excusing it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you missed the part where I posted I haven't touched pot in 35 years but then again I haven't touched alcohol in 20 years.  Not against people using either for recreational use it's their choice but someone using one poison then claiming another (proven to be less harmful) is for losers is the real loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion really bothers you lol
> 
> The op asked a question. I gave an answer. Your panties got bunched. Fun times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your hypocrisy is what I'm addressing, not your opinion, learn the difference and it appears you're the one bothered by it and attempting to deflect......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you would like to discuss the virtues of drinking feel free to create such a thread. This thread is about pot. The deflection is all yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So???  Do you think people who drink are losers too?  If so, what's the difference?
Click to expand...


I think there is a measure of self loathing of who he used to be in that judgement.

He used to smoke pot- he used to be a loser- he loathes who he used to be- so he assumes anyone who smokes pot must be like he used to be- so therefore he thinks that they are all losers.


----------



## playtime

ChrisL said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it upsets you, but many, many people out there are drug seeking individuals.  They like to get high on the meds too.  That's just a fact.  They will even lie about their pain just to get the drugs.  Sad but true.
> 
> 
> 
> The VA had me on methadone and hydrocodone..But I'm not really into pills and it got to where it was not helping, so I stopped..It's bad enough the Meloxicam I have increases your chance of a fart attack, So I take it sooo sparingly that I take it on 2-4 times a week at most.If I don't work I never take it....Same with the Gabapentin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you!  It must suck to have to deal with pain, but what about other more natural remedies?  Have you tried anything like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a slipped disc, hip bursitis & osteoarthritis in my back & hip & there's nothing more 'natural' than marijuana.  it's a plant in its purest form & is what works for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So glad to hear it works for you!  I would like to ask if you have it by prescription?
Click to expand...


unfortunately,  in my state,  it's not on the approved list of medical conditions at this time.  more ailments are being added as time goes on.


----------



## playtime

Grampa Murked U said:


> Outside of medical needs pot is for losers



one can say the same about alcohol... ie... wine & ale.   as for any other form of alcohol there is no basis for 'need', now is there angry monkey dude?


----------



## NLT

I used to take some blotter, smoke some weed and then drink shroom tea...what a weekend


----------



## playtime

angry monkey dude thinks all  dope smokers are losers so I dedicate this to him...


----------



## ChrisL

playtime said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it upsets you, but many, many people out there are drug seeking individuals.  They like to get high on the meds too.  That's just a fact.  They will even lie about their pain just to get the drugs.  Sad but true.
> 
> 
> 
> The VA had me on methadone and hydrocodone..But I'm not really into pills and it got to where it was not helping, so I stopped..It's bad enough the Meloxicam I have increases your chance of a fart attack, So I take it sooo sparingly that I take it on 2-4 times a week at most.If I don't work I never take it....Same with the Gabapentin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you!  It must suck to have to deal with pain, but what about other more natural remedies?  Have you tried anything like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a slipped disc, hip bursitis & osteoarthritis in my back & hip & there's nothing more 'natural' than marijuana.  it's a plant in its purest form & is what works for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So glad to hear it works for you!  I would like to ask if you have it by prescription?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> unfortunately,  in my state,  it's not on the approved list of medical conditions at this time.  more ailments are being added as time goes on.
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear that.  I can't understand why the states are hesitating on this so much.  It is a FACT that MJ helps people with chronic pain.


----------



## ChrisL

How could it possibly be any worse (as a plant that grows naturally and has been used by humans since ancient times for ALL kinds of purposes) than the prescription crap that the doctors now prescribe with all those chemicals in them?


----------



## Uncensored2008

jon_berzerk said:


> along time ago when you could score a 1/4 lb for a 100 bucks



Before my time.

Back in the day, it was $50 for an ounce of Mexican, or $100 for an ounce of good pot, like Colombian or Panama Red.


----------



## Uncensored2008

ChrisL said:


> How could it possibly be any worse (as a plant that grows naturally and has been used by humans since ancient times for ALL kinds of purposes) than the prescription crap that the doctors now prescribe with all those chemicals in them?



Try some naturally growing Oleander for a clear lesson on how....


----------



## ChrisL

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could it possibly be any worse (as a plant that grows naturally and has been used by humans since ancient times for ALL kinds of purposes) than the prescription crap that the doctors now prescribe with all those chemicals in them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try some naturally growing Oleander for a clear lesson on how....
Click to expand...


For a clear lesson on how what?  Care to elaborate?  I'm probably not going to grow it, so you may as well just tell me.


----------



## mudwhistle

playtime said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it upsets you, but many, many people out there are drug seeking individuals.  They like to get high on the meds too.  That's just a fact.  They will even lie about their pain just to get the drugs.  Sad but true.
> 
> 
> 
> The VA had me on methadone and hydrocodone..But I'm not really into pills and it got to where it was not helping, so I stopped..It's bad enough the Meloxicam I have increases your chance of a fart attack, So I take it sooo sparingly that I take it on 2-4 times a week at most.If I don't work I never take it....Same with the Gabapentin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you!  It must suck to have to deal with pain, but what about other more natural remedies?  Have you tried anything like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a slipped disc, hip bursitis & osteoarthritis in my back & hip & there's nothing more 'natural' than marijuana.  it's a plant in its purest form & is what works for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So glad to hear it works for you!  I would like to ask if you have it by prescription?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> unfortunately,  in my state,  it's not on the approved list of medical conditions at this time.  more ailments are being added as time goes on.
Click to expand...

Yeah.....thank God


----------



## Uncensored2008

ChrisL said:


> For a clear lesson on how what?  Care to elaborate?  I'm probably not going to grow it, so you may as well just tell me.



Oleander is deadly poison.

Just because something grows naturally, does not make it safe or beneficial.


----------



## mudwhistle

Uncensored2008 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> along time ago when you could score a 1/4 lb for a 100 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before my time.
> 
> Back in the day, it was $50 for an ounce of Mexican, or $100 for an ounce of good pot, like Colombian or Panama Red.
Click to expand...

Nothing like Hawaiin buds. Maui Wowie, Kona Gold, Kona Bud, Elephant, .....this was where I learned about pinner joints. Looks like a tooth-pick. Couple of drags and you're stoned to the Bajesus Belt.


----------



## charwin95

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion really bothers you lol
> 
> The op asked a question. I gave an answer. Your panties got bunched. Fun times.
> 
> 
> 
> No, your hypocrisy is what I'm addressing, not your opinion, learn the difference and it appears you're the one bothered by it and attempting to deflect......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you would like to discuss the virtues of drinking feel free to create such a thread. This thread is about pot. The deflection is all yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you think everyone who drinks is a loser too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was probably raised watching Reefer Madness.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I smoked pot till my early 20's. Spent a lot of time in jail thanks to pot.
> 
> Pot is for losers. That is my opinion. Like it, hate it, idgaf
Click to expand...


That doesn't mean much gramps..... I know several people that has been smoking pot for a very long time..... They didn't get in trouble. I also several people that drink alcohol and some end up in jail. 
Using pot as an excuse is like blaming yourself why you have constipation.


----------



## ChrisL

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a clear lesson on how what?  Care to elaborate?  I'm probably not going to grow it, so you may as well just tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleander is deadly poison.
> 
> Just because something grows naturally, does not make it safe or beneficial.
Click to expand...


Well, I was talking about MJ, not some poisonous plant!  Did you not know that?


----------



## OldLady

NLT said:


> I used to take some blotter, smoke some weed and then drink shroom tea...what a weekend


I hear kids read these boards.  Maybe not the best place to wave the flag for acid.  It can be very dangerous for people who can't handle their head.  Shrooms not so much.


----------



## playtime

ChrisL said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The VA had me on methadone and hydrocodone..But I'm not really into pills and it got to where it was not helping, so I stopped..It's bad enough the Meloxicam I have increases your chance of a fart attack, So I take it sooo sparingly that I take it on 2-4 times a week at most.If I don't work I never take it....Same with the Gabapentin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you!  It must suck to have to deal with pain, but what about other more natural remedies?  Have you tried anything like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a slipped disc, hip bursitis & osteoarthritis in my back & hip & there's nothing more 'natural' than marijuana.  it's a plant in its purest form & is what works for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So glad to hear it works for you!  I would like to ask if you have it by prescription?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> unfortunately,  in my state,  it's not on the approved list of medical conditions at this time.  more ailments are being added as time goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that.  I can't understand why the states are hesitating on this so much.  It is a FACT that MJ helps people with chronic pain.
Click to expand...


it's all political.  always has been.


----------



## playtime

Uncensored2008 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> along time ago when you could score a 1/4 lb for a 100 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before my time.
> 
> Back in the day, it was $50 for an ounce of Mexican, or $100 for an ounce of good pot, like Colombian or Panama Red.
Click to expand...


or Acapulco Gold.  & 'home grown' was even worse than Mexican.


----------



## playtime

mudwhistle said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The VA had me on methadone and hydrocodone..But I'm not really into pills and it got to where it was not helping, so I stopped..It's bad enough the Meloxicam I have increases your chance of a fart attack, So I take it sooo sparingly that I take it on 2-4 times a week at most.If I don't work I never take it....Same with the Gabapentin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you!  It must suck to have to deal with pain, but what about other more natural remedies?  Have you tried anything like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a slipped disc, hip bursitis & osteoarthritis in my back & hip & there's nothing more 'natural' than marijuana.  it's a plant in its purest form & is what works for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So glad to hear it works for you!  I would like to ask if you have it by prescription?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> unfortunately,  in my state,  it's not on the approved list of medical conditions at this time.  more ailments are being added as time goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.....thank God
Click to expand...


it's decriminalized & some bordering states have it up for legalization come November.  It's just a matter of time.... tic toc...


----------



## playtime

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a clear lesson on how what?  Care to elaborate?  I'm probably not going to grow it, so you may as well just tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleander is deadly poison.
> 
> Just because something grows naturally, does not make it safe or beneficial.
Click to expand...


Just because something is man made &  approved by the FDA, does not make it safe or beneficial.


----------



## playtime




----------



## ABikerSailor

Considering that the original reason that cannabis was made illegal, I'm surprised that more people aren't calling for it to be legal again.  

The original reason marijuana was made illegal, was because some FBI agent named Anslinger hated black and brown people and was looking for a way to lock them up.  Seems that the biggest users of cannabis were the Blacks and the Mexicans, so making it illegal was a roundabout way of getting them all jailed. 

It's also why many of the punishments for possession are so draconian. 

And no, Reefer Madness isn't a documentary, it's a propaganda scare film.


----------



## playtime

ABikerSailor said:


> Considering that the original reason that cannabis was made illegal, I'm surprised that more people aren't calling for it to be legal again.
> 
> The original reason marijuana was made illegal, was because some FBI agent named Anslinger hated black and brown people and was looking for a way to lock them up.  Seems that the biggest users of cannabis were the Blacks and the Mexicans, so making it illegal was a roundabout way of getting them all jailed.
> 
> It's also why many of the punishments for possession are so draconian.
> 
> And no, Reefer Madness isn't a documentary, it's a propaganda scare film.



the devil's weed & immigrants were a bad combo to tolerate.


----------



## pillars

I haven't smoked since I was a kid.  I've always worked in jobs where drug testing was the norm, so I haven't smoked.  Not sure I would, even if i could.  I barely drink.


----------



## Dhara

No, not for a really long time.  25 years.


----------



## jon_berzerk

mudwhistle said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> along time ago when you could score a 1/4 lb for a 100 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before my time.
> 
> Back in the day, it was $50 for an ounce of Mexican, or $100 for an ounce of good pot, like Colombian or Panama Red.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing like Hawaiin buds. Maui Wowie, Kona Gold, Kona Bud, Elephant, .....this was where I learned about pinner joints. Looks like a tooth-pick. Couple of drags and you're stoned to the Bajesus Belt.
Click to expand...


Acapulco Gold 

Colombian Red Tip 

Hawaiian

Thai stick 

all good weed in the day


----------



## ChrisL

Dhara said:


> No, not for a really long time.  25 years.



Same here, like 20 years.  If I ever tried to smoke weed now???  I would be blasted!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Reefer Madness!  I saw it.  And it could happen to YOU!


----------



## Moonglow

jon_berzerk said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> along time ago when you could score a 1/4 lb for a 100 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before my time.
> 
> Back in the day, it was $50 for an ounce of Mexican, or $100 for an ounce of good pot, like Colombian or Panama Red.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing like Hawaiin buds. Maui Wowie, Kona Gold, Kona Bud, Elephant, .....this was where I learned about pinner joints. Looks like a tooth-pick. Couple of drags and you're stoned to the Bajesus Belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acapulco Gold
> 
> Colombian Red Tip
> 
> Hawaiian
> 
> Thai stick
> 
> all good weed in the day
Click to expand...

Some of my fav in the '70's..


----------



## NLT

OldLady said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to take some blotter, smoke some weed and then drink shroom tea...what a weekend
> 
> 
> 
> I hear kids read these boards.  Maybe not the best place to wave the flag for acid.  It can be very dangerous for people who can't handle their head.  Shrooms not so much.
Click to expand...

kids today are doing more than we ever thought about at thier age


----------



## NLT

Moonglow said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> along time ago when you could score a 1/4 lb for a 100 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before my time.
> 
> Back in the day, it was $50 for an ounce of Mexican, or $100 for an ounce of good pot, like Colombian or Panama Red.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing like Hawaiin buds. Maui Wowie, Kona Gold, Kona Bud, Elephant, .....this was where I learned about pinner joints. Looks like a tooth-pick. Couple of drags and you're stoned to the Bajesus Belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acapulco Gold
> 
> Colombian Red Tip
> 
> Hawaiian
> 
> Thai stick
> 
> all good weed in the day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of my fav in the '70's..
Click to expand...

I remember smoking some mexican creeper weed in 79. Smoked it and thought this weed is bs...20 mins later I was gone


----------



## Dhara

LOL.  I remember having smoked some opiated hash and having to wash my uniform.  Literally, I was on the floor trying to wash it in the bathtub.  Age 18.


----------



## Moonglow

NLT said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> along time ago when you could score a 1/4 lb for a 100 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before my time.
> 
> Back in the day, it was $50 for an ounce of Mexican, or $100 for an ounce of good pot, like Colombian or Panama Red.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing like Hawaiin buds. Maui Wowie, Kona Gold, Kona Bud, Elephant, .....this was where I learned about pinner joints. Looks like a tooth-pick. Couple of drags and you're stoned to the Bajesus Belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acapulco Gold
> 
> Colombian Red Tip
> 
> Hawaiian
> 
> Thai stick
> 
> all good weed in the day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of my fav in the '70's..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember smoking some mexican creeper weed in 79. Smoked it and thought this weed is bs...20 mins later I was gone
Click to expand...

I sure miss that......And the hash from Lebanon..


----------



## Dhara

I remember pot made me horny and paranoid.  Kind of a bad combination,LOL.


----------



## ChrisL

Dhara said:


> I remember pot made me horny and paranoid.  Kind of a bad combination,LOL.



An odd combination.  "Touch me"  "No!  Don't touch me!"


----------



## Moonglow

Dhara said:


> I remember pot made me horny and paranoid.  Kind of a bad combination,LOL.


The only time pot made me nervous was transporting 25 pounds across state lines, and I wasn't smoking any...


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember pot made me horny and paranoid.  Kind of a bad combination,LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An odd combination.  "Touch me"  "No!  Don't touch me!"
Click to expand...

Sounds like my sister...


----------



## Dhara

ChrisL said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember pot made me horny and paranoid.  Kind of a bad combination,LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An odd combination.  "Touch me"  "No!  Don't touch me!"
Click to expand...

It only worked well with my wife.  She could handle my paranoia and find it kinda cute..


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember pot made me horny and paranoid.  Kind of a bad combination,LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An odd combination.  "Touch me"  "No!  Don't touch me!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like my sister...
Click to expand...


  I won't ask.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember pot made me horny and paranoid.  Kind of a bad combination,LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An odd combination.  "Touch me"  "No!  Don't touch me!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like my sister...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't ask.
Click to expand...

Don't worry, it was with her boyfriends......She was a real bitch to them.....until she married one and he was worse than her...


----------



## ChrisL

Dhara said:


> LOL.  I remember having smoked some opiated hash and having to wash my uniform.  Literally, I was on the floor trying to wash it in the bathtub.  Age 18.



What is opiated hash anyway?  I've never heard of it.  I've heard of opium.  I've heard of hash.


----------



## Dhara

ChrisL said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  I remember having smoked some opiated hash and having to wash my uniform.  Literally, I was on the floor trying to wash it in the bathtub.  Age 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is opiated hash anyway?  I've never heard of it.  I've heard of opium.  I've heard of hash.
Click to expand...

It's hashish that has been treatd with opium.  It's a more opium like high than pot.  But understand I'm no pot expert.  This was many years ago.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  I remember having smoked some opiated hash and having to wash my uniform.  Literally, I was on the floor trying to wash it in the bathtub.  Age 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is opiated hash anyway?  I've never heard of it.  I've heard of opium.  I've heard of hash.
Click to expand...

Hash with opium in it... Thai stick which is pot dipped in opium..


----------



## ChrisL

I remember some kid at a party once had some stuff called Rush.  It was in a tiny little bottle and people were inhaling it.  Does anyone know what that is?


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> I remember some kid at a party once had some stuff called Rush.  It was in a tiny little bottle and people were inhaling it.  Does anyone know what that is?


Yes...




*amyl nitrite, butyl nitrate, isobutyl nitrite*


----------



## Moonglow

Rush is used primarily by the ghey sect..I never cared for it, just like the fake weed they were selling lately..


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember some kid at a party once had some stuff called Rush.  It was in a tiny little bottle and people were inhaling it.  Does anyone know what that is?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *amyl nitrite, butyl nitrate, isobutyl nitrite*
Click to expand...


I never did that, but I did do whippets once before, years ago!  Do you know what whippets are?  Lol!  I almost fell down when I did that!


----------



## Anathema

Bonzi said:


> Why accept it when it can change?  No interest in changing?



A belief that it is not our place to change our lot in life, but rather to accept and endure it.


----------



## Anathema

WinterBorn said:


> That you think misery is the natural state of being is simply pathetic.   If you are miserable, change your life to find happiness.  Not doing so is a waste of your life.



Again, as I said to Bonzi; I don't believe it's our place to change our Fated role in life but rather to endure it, so as to prove our Soul understands that what we Should do is more important than what we want to do.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you think misery is the natural state of being is simply pathetic.   If you are miserable, change your life to find happiness.  Not doing so is a waste of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, as I said to Bonzi; I don't believe it's our place to change our Fated role in life but rather to endure it, so as to prove our Soul understands that what we Should do is more important than what we want to do.
Click to expand...


And you think "druggies" should get the death penalty??


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> And you think "druggies" should get the death penalty??



Yes. The use of alcohol, tobacco and drugs falls,under the Want category, not the Should. They are also means to avoid dealing with the individuals lot in life.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you think "druggies" should get the death penalty??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The use of alcohol, tobacco and drugs falls,under the Want category, not the Should. They are also means to avoid dealing with the individuals lot in life.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I already knew this.  You are a despicable person.  Shame on you!!!  But if the government comes after you for doing something wrong???  And there is plenty that you do wrong.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you think "druggies" should get the death penalty??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The use of alcohol, tobacco and drugs falls,under the Want category, not the Should. They are also means to avoid dealing with the individuals lot in life.
Click to expand...


Hypocrite.  The same could be said of hitting your wife.  That is NOT something you need to do either, and harming another person is much worse than taking a drink of a beverage or smoking some weed!


----------



## WinterBorn

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you think misery is the natural state of being is simply pathetic.   If you are miserable, change your life to find happiness.  Not doing so is a waste of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, as I said to Bonzi; I don't believe it's our place to change our Fated role in life but rather to endure it, so as to prove our Soul understands that what we Should do is more important than what we want to do.
Click to expand...


Not accepting misery as your life's status is not the same as being a hedonist.

Happiness is not about just doing what you want.   And what we SHOULD do is treat this life as if it were a treasure, to be savored and enjoyed.  That does not require irresponsible behavior at all.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Bonzi said:


> I think everyone should do coke then go in a chat room....
> I've been told you think you can solved the worlds problem when coked up



There appear to be plenty of people on coke on this board then.


----------



## Bonzi

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you think misery is the natural state of being is simply pathetic.   If you are miserable, change your life to find happiness.  Not doing so is a waste of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, as I said to Bonzi; I don't believe it's our place to change our Fated role in life but rather to endure it, so as to prove our Soul understands that what we Should do is more important than what we want to do.
Click to expand...

 
In a sense I believe this.  But, it's more from a Christian perspective.  I would rephrase it more like God tests us to teach us the it is His will the is more important than our own will.  We should live for God, not ourselves.  If that means enduring suffering on Earth, we should be GLAD to do that for our Lord, as we have a life of perfection in eternity/Heaven with him.  Our time here is but a split second.  A small sacrifice to pay.

I know that is not what YOU mean, but, it's the same basic concept.


----------



## Bonzi

Anathema said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why accept it when it can change?  No interest in changing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A belief that it is not our place to change our lot in life, but rather to accept and endure it.
Click to expand...

 
There are things to accept that can not be changed.
Our attitudes and behaviors CAN be changed.  Do you disagree?


----------



## OldLady

NLT said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to take some blotter, smoke some weed and then drink shroom tea...what a weekend
> 
> 
> 
> I hear kids read these boards.  Maybe not the best place to wave the flag for acid.  It can be very dangerous for people who can't handle their head.  Shrooms not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kids today are doing more than we ever thought about at thier age
Click to expand...

They aren't doing more than_* I *_ever thought about. It's a wonder any of us survived.


----------



## Bonzi

I think it's hilarious people say people use God as a crutch to handle/get thru life
But people drink and do drugs and, hey, that's ok

splain!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Uncensored2008 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> How do you know this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look at you.
Click to expand...

More correctly you look at pixels on a white surface that form symbols you are familiar with ....dude...you then through an internal dialogue interpret those symbols in a manner designed to project negative  traits on me while of course assigning some sort of sober headed wisdom  to your exalted self...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Bonzi said:


> I think it's hilarious people say people use God as a crutch to handle/get thru life
> But people drink and do drugs and, hey, that's ok
> 
> splain!








Its a well known fact that weed gets one through times of no money better than money gets you through times of no weed...


----------



## Bonzi

my point is, if you have a happy life believing in God, don't mock people for it.
especially if you rely on substances to get through or be happier with life


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Bonzi said:


> my point is, if you have a happy life believing in God, don't mock people for it.
> especially if you rely on substances to get through or be happier with life


In essence I agree however it should be noted that here and now no one is being put in jail or fined money or sanctioned for believing in God.  People who disagree with the judgement of the Government on Marijuana are subjected to a brutal oppression that has gone on for over 75 years ...it has included episodes of putting folks dying from HIV in jail because they grew pot to alleviate symptoms...
If your belief system gets you through the terror and wonder of being alive who am I to blow against that .....so I am cool with believers ....so long as they do not come after me to force me to believe....


----------



## Bonzi

TyroneSlothrop said:


> so long as they do not come after me to force me to believe


 
who could do that?  making a case for whatever it is you believe is your right, but, I have never heard of a case of someone forcing a belief on someone, unless it is international where they cut your head off if you don't. Even then, you have a choice.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Bonzi said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> so long as they do not come after me to force me to believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who could do that?  making a case for whatever it is you believe is your right, but, I have never heard of a case of someone forcing a belief on someone, unless it is international where they cut your head off if you don't. Even then, you have a choice.
Click to expand...

That is done by gaining political power and using the power to bend policy towards Religious goals that are not shared by all....there is a Puritanical bent to US society in my opinion that in part explains the support for oppression of stoners or "enhanced Euphoric Americans" as I think of us..............Puritans are anti pleasure ....


----------



## Bonzi

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> so long as they do not come after me to force me to believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who could do that?  making a case for whatever it is you believe is your right, but, I have never heard of a case of someone forcing a belief on someone, unless it is international where they cut your head off if you don't. Even then, you have a choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is done by gaining political power and using the power to bend policy towards Religious goals that are not shared by all....there is a Puritanical bent to US society in my opinion that in part explains the support for oppression of stoners or "enhanced Euphoric Americans" as I think of us..............Puritans are anti pleasure ....
Click to expand...

 
over generalization.  Done correctly, and in balance, could have a beneficial effect.  But the world will never be at peace.  There are no answers.  Man's way is always the wrong way.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

I've got to run to keep from hiding and I am bound to keep on riding..I've got One more silver dollar ...but I am not going to let them catch me no ...I am not going to let them Catch the Midnight rider......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Bonzi said:


> over generalization.  .....................  But the world will never be at peace.  There are no answers.  Man's way is always the wrong way.


I am more hopeful
I blame Aristotle


----------



## Bonzi

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I've got to run to keep from hiding and I am bound to keep on riding..I've got One more silver dollar ...but I am not going to let them catch me no ...I am not going to let them Catch the Midnight rider......


 
I love that song.  one of my all time faves <3


----------



## Bonzi

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> over generalization.  .....................  But the world will never be at peace.  There are no answers.  Man's way is always the wrong way.
> 
> 
> 
> I am more hopeful
> I blame Aristotle
Click to expand...

 
gotta have hope.  no hope, no life.


----------



## dilloduck

Bonzi said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> over generalization.  .....................  But the world will never be at peace.  There are no answers.  Man's way is always the wrong way.
> 
> 
> 
> I am more hopeful
> I blame Aristotle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gotta have hope.  no hope, no life.
Click to expand...


nah--you can enjoy the moment


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> But if the government comes after you for doing something wrong???  And there is plenty that you do wrong.



If the Government comes after me, they won't likely take me alive. If they do, they'll have a suspect who won't talk to anyone about anything.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Make yourself miserable or make your self strong ...effort is the same


----------



## Anathema

WinterBorn said:


> Not accepting misery as your life's status is not the same as being a hedonist.
> 
> Happiness is not about just doing what you want.   And what we SHOULD do is treat this life as if it were a treasure, to be savored and enjoyed.  That does not require irresponsible behavior at all.



Life is not a treasure, it's a test.  Always has been. Life requires putting propeiety over what one wants to do.


----------



## Anathema

Bonzi said:


> There are things to accept that can not be changed.
> Our attitudes and behaviors CAN be changed.  Do you disagree?



Attitudes and behaviors can be changed. The question is SHOULD they be changed. 

In my mind this entire life is a TEST of our Soul. A test to determine whether we will do whst we SHOULD or what is easy/fun or what we WANT to do.


----------



## Wake

Personally, no. Not into smoking, either.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if the government comes after you for doing something wrong???  And there is plenty that you do wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Government comes after me, they won't likely take me alive. If they do, they'll have a suspect who won't talk to anyone about anything.
Click to expand...


Yeah sure.  Lol.


----------



## playtime




----------



## ChrisL

playtime said:


>



That makes sense.


----------



## sealybobo

Bonzi said:


> I don't, so if there is a better overall generic name for it, pardon my ignorance!


How many times a week do you drink alcohol?


----------



## sealybobo

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone should do coke then go in a chat room....
> I've been told you think you can solved the worlds problem when coked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually "chat" is not the kind of room I'd be in with coke.
> 
> Your poll didn't give a "Fifth Amendment" choice yanno.  Just sayin'.
Click to expand...

Are you kidding me? I wish I had the internet back when I did coke.


----------



## Pogo

sealybobo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone should do coke then go in a chat room....
> I've been told you think you can solved the worlds problem when coked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually "chat" is not the kind of room I'd be in with coke.
> 
> Your poll didn't give a "Fifth Amendment" choice yanno.  Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me? I wish I had the internet back when I did coke.
Click to expand...


Uh --- no I'm not.  Coke is all physical, not mental.

You do realize we're not talking carbonated brown sugar water, right?


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone should do coke then go in a chat room....
> I've been told you think you can solved the worlds problem when coked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually "chat" is not the kind of room I'd be in with coke.
> 
> Your poll didn't give a "Fifth Amendment" choice yanno.  Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me? I wish I had the internet back when I did coke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh --- no I'm not.  Coke is all physical, not mental.
> 
> You do realize we're not talking carbonated brown sugar water, right?
Click to expand...


I've seen people on it and all they do is talk.  VERY annoying.    Drugs are not attractive at all, you know.  Drunks either.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Nothing sexy or attractive about a drug addict or an alcoholic.  Not only do they toll you mentally, they take a physical toll as well.  I don't care WHO you are.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Carla_Danger

Bonzi said:


> I don't, so if there is a better overall generic name for it, pardon my ignorance!





If I did, I wouldn't admit it on a public forum, so I voted no. LOL!


----------



## sealybobo

Pogo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone should do coke then go in a chat room....
> I've been told you think you can solved the worlds problem when coked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually "chat" is not the kind of room I'd be in with coke.
> 
> Your poll didn't give a "Fifth Amendment" choice yanno.  Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me? I wish I had the internet back when I did coke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh --- no I'm not.  Coke is all physical, not mental.
> 
> You do realize we're not talking carbonated brown sugar water, right?
Click to expand...

Some people like to talk talk talk on coke. Some play video games. I would be typing a mile a minute.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone should do coke then go in a chat room....
> I've been told you think you can solved the worlds problem when coked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually "chat" is not the kind of room I'd be in with coke.
> 
> Your poll didn't give a "Fifth Amendment" choice yanno.  Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me? I wish I had the internet back when I did coke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh --- no I'm not.  Coke is all physical, not mental.
> 
> You do realize we're not talking carbonated brown sugar water, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen people on it and *all they do is talk.  VERY annoying.*   Drugs are not attractive at all, you know.  Drunks either.
Click to expand...


In my observation that would be speed.  Coke, that's far more physical*.  I suspect SB got the former rather than the latter.

* um.... so I've been told...


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


>


Marijuana isn't a drug. But I get it that smoking anything isn't going to be good for you. Better to not smoke. But I got to be me, I got to be me


----------



## sealybobo

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone should do coke then go in a chat room....
> I've been told you think you can solved the worlds problem when coked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually "chat" is not the kind of room I'd be in with coke.
> 
> Your poll didn't give a "Fifth Amendment" choice yanno.  Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me? I wish I had the internet back when I did coke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh --- no I'm not.  Coke is all physical, not mental.
> 
> You do realize we're not talking carbonated brown sugar water, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen people on it and all they do is talk.  VERY annoying.    Drugs are not attractive at all, you know.  Drunks either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my observation that would be speed.  Coke, that's far more physical*.  I suspect SB got the former rather than the latter.
> 
> * um.... so I've been told...
Click to expand...

I used to get some real good stuff but no doubt it was cut. I'd love to try really good shit. One bump and done. Not in the bathroom every 20 minutes.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually "chat" is not the kind of room I'd be in with coke.
> 
> Your poll didn't give a "Fifth Amendment" choice yanno.  Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? I wish I had the internet back when I did coke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh --- no I'm not.  Coke is all physical, not mental.
> 
> You do realize we're not talking carbonated brown sugar water, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen people on it and all they do is talk.  VERY annoying.    Drugs are not attractive at all, you know.  Drunks either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my observation that would be speed.  Coke, that's far more physical*.  I suspect SB got the former rather than the latter.
> 
> * um.... so I've been told...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to get some real good stuff but no doubt it was cut. I'd love to try really good shit. One bump and done. Not in the bathroom every 20 minutes.
Click to expand...


You probably end up in the hospital or something, wishing you'd never done it.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually "chat" is not the kind of room I'd be in with coke.
> 
> Your poll didn't give a "Fifth Amendment" choice yanno.  Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? I wish I had the internet back when I did coke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh --- no I'm not.  Coke is all physical, not mental.
> 
> You do realize we're not talking carbonated brown sugar water, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen people on it and all they do is talk.  VERY annoying.    Drugs are not attractive at all, you know.  Drunks either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my observation that would be speed.  Coke, that's far more physical*.  I suspect SB got the former rather than the latter.
> 
> * um.... so I've been told...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to get some real good stuff but no doubt it was cut. I'd love to try really good shit. One bump and done. Not in the bathroom every 20 minutes.
Click to expand...


Just sit down and hold your breath for a very long time.  Then stand up and walk around.  Same thing.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? I wish I had the internet back when I did coke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh --- no I'm not.  Coke is all physical, not mental.
> 
> You do realize we're not talking carbonated brown sugar water, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen people on it and all they do is talk.  VERY annoying.    Drugs are not attractive at all, you know.  Drunks either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my observation that would be speed.  Coke, that's far more physical*.  I suspect SB got the former rather than the latter.
> 
> * um.... so I've been told...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to get some real good stuff but no doubt it was cut. I'd love to try really good shit. One bump and done. Not in the bathroom every 20 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably end up in the hospital or something, wishing you'd never done it.  Lol.
Click to expand...

Or like uma in pulp fiction


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? I wish I had the internet back when I did coke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh --- no I'm not.  Coke is all physical, not mental.
> 
> You do realize we're not talking carbonated brown sugar water, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen people on it and all they do is talk.  VERY annoying.    Drugs are not attractive at all, you know.  Drunks either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my observation that would be speed.  Coke, that's far more physical*.  I suspect SB got the former rather than the latter.
> 
> * um.... so I've been told...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to get some real good stuff but no doubt it was cut. I'd love to try really good shit. One bump and done. Not in the bathroom every 20 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just sit down and hold your breath for a very long time.  Then stand up and walk around.  Same thing.
Click to expand...

Remember when you were a kid holding your breath head tilted back while putting your fists firmly on your neck across the veins? Huge headrush. I don't know why I won't try it now. No interest even though I remember it was a cool feeling. Can't be good for you.


----------



## Bonzi

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't, so if there is a better overall generic name for it, pardon my ignorance!
> 
> 
> 
> How many times a week do you drink alcohol?
Click to expand...

 
Never anymore.  But when I was at my "prime", about 9 glasses of wine a day, sometimes 12


----------



## sealybobo

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't, so if there is a better overall generic name for it, pardon my ignorance!
> 
> 
> 
> How many times a week do you drink alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never anymore.  But when I was at my "prime", about 9 glasses of wine a day, sometimes 12
Click to expand...

You never have to smoke 9 joints a day. Usually one or two will do.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

I only smoke on days that end in the letter "y"


----------



## WinterBorn

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not accepting misery as your life's status is not the same as being a hedonist.
> 
> Happiness is not about just doing what you want.   And what we SHOULD do is treat this life as if it were a treasure, to be savored and enjoyed.  That does not require irresponsible behavior at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is not a treasure, it's a test.  Always has been. Life requires putting propeiety over what one wants to do.
Click to expand...


This idea that life is some sort of endurance test to see how much misery you can take is ridiculous.  

Life is exactly what you make it.  If you are miserable, you did that to yourself.  If you cannot find joy in each day, you have wasted the life and love you could have.


----------



## WinterBorn

Anathema said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are things to accept that can not be changed.
> Our attitudes and behaviors CAN be changed.  Do you disagree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attitudes and behaviors can be changed. The question is SHOULD they be changed.
> 
> In my mind this entire life is a TEST of our Soul. A test to determine whether we will do whst we SHOULD or what is easy/fun or what we WANT to do.
Click to expand...


What you SHOULD do is be joyful in life.   Because that joy is contagious.  So, by finding your own happiness you help others do the same.  It works the same with misery.


----------



## Anathema

WinterBorn said:


> This idea that life is some sort of endurance test to see how much misery you can take is ridiculous.



I take it you believe there is no afterlife. I respect that but personally disagree. I believe life us a test of the Soul to determine its worthiness to move on to something better, or worse, or try again.



WinterBorn said:


> Life is exactly what you make it.  If you are miserable, you did that to yourself.  If you cannot find joy in each day, you have wasted the life and love you could have.



My misery is partially self-inflicted, partially Fate and partially induced by the people and society I was born into. We could argue the percentages on the blame poe, but that would be largely pointless.


----------



## Anathema

WinterBorn said:


> What you SHOULD do is be joyful in life.   Because that joy is contagious.  So, by finding your own happiness you help others do the same.  It works the same with misery.



I find little if anything to be joyful about in life. Nor do I care about abyone else's joy when I have little to none myself.


----------



## playtime

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you SHOULD do is be joyful in life.   Because that joy is contagious.  So, by finding your own happiness you help others do the same.  It works the same with misery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find little if anything to be joyful about in life. Nor do I care about abyone else's joy when I have little to none myself.
Click to expand...


You're wife must be miserable too, having to deal with you.


----------



## sealybobo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I only smoke on days that end in the letter "y"


Then don't move to a foreign country where every day ends with a €


----------



## Bonzi

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you SHOULD do is be joyful in life.   Because that joy is contagious.  So, by finding your own happiness you help others do the same.  It works the same with misery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find little if anything to be joyful about in life. Nor do I care about abyone else's joy when I have little to none myself.
Click to expand...

 
No one can tell you how to live your life.  You know the options, and, if you have a wife that is also content with the way things are, and, no others are hurt in the process, that is your decision.

It's not my place to judge.  I have my own issues that I choose not to change, and are detrimental as well.
But ultimately, they are our choices.


----------



## Moonglow

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you SHOULD do is be joyful in life.   Because that joy is contagious.  So, by finding your own happiness you help others do the same.  It works the same with misery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find little if anything to be joyful about in life. Nor do I care about abyone else's joy when I have little to none myself.
Click to expand...

Do you at least bath?


----------



## Bonzi

Not everyone wants joy in life.
Even those that want it, some just don't have it.
Be grateful if you do.  It's not always a choice.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Not everyone wants joy in life.
> Even those that want it, some just don't have it.
> Be grateful if you do.  It's not always a choice.


Then they should receive counseling by their religious leaders or a p-sychiatrist...


----------



## Bonzi

I disagree.
If you are content and accepting of your circumstance, and don't want to do the work to change.
So be it.


----------



## playtime

Bonzi said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you SHOULD do is be joyful in life.   Because that joy is contagious.  So, by finding your own happiness you help others do the same.  It works the same with misery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find little if anything to be joyful about in life. Nor do I care about abyone else's joy when I have little to none myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one can tell you how to live your life.  You know the options, and, if you have a wife that is also content with the way things are, and, no others are hurt in the process, that is your decision.
> 
> It's not my place to judge.  I have my own issues that I choose not to change, and are detrimental as well.
> But ultimately, they are our choices.
Click to expand...


let's just say I had a conversation a while ago with him, & i'm surprised he's even having conversations with us ' sub par' humans... ie  females.


----------



## Bonzi

Seeking help is a waste unless you WANT to change and are willing to WORK at it.


----------



## Bonzi

he's not anti-female.
he's anti alpha-female.
many men are


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> I disagree.
> If you are content and accepting of your circumstance, and don't want to do the work to change.
> So be it.


Not if it means the wish to stop existing.....Or do we advertise the Kevorkian special at the morgue?


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Seeking help is a waste unless you WANT to change and are willing to WORK at it.


Sometimes they just need to talk and not self isolate..


----------



## Bonzi

who said they do not want to exist?
if Anathema said it, I missed it


----------



## Anathema

playtime said:


> You're wife must be miserable too, having to deal with you.



My wife's misery was almost 20 years old BEFORE she met me. It's a different type of misery, but she's accepted it just the same.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> he's not anti-female.
> *he's anti alpha-female.*
> many men are



A chick with a dick?


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeking help is a waste unless you WANT to change and are willing to WORK at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes they just need to talk and not self isolate..
Click to expand...

 
people here ARE talking
some people don't want to bother to talk unless there are answers
or you can meet their needs
otherwise, it's garbage.
no one REALLY cares about you.


----------



## Moonglow

Anathema said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wife must be miserable too, having to deal with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's misery was almost 20 years old BEFORE she met me. It's a different type of misery, but she's accepted it just the same.
Click to expand...

Was it applied with glue?


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeking help is a waste unless you WANT to change and are willing to WORK at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes they just need to talk and not self isolate..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people here ARE talking
> some people don't want to bother to talk unless there are answers
> or you can meet their needs
> otherwise, it's garbage.
> no one REALLY cares about you.
Click to expand...

Well that's just to bad for them...


----------



## Anathema

Moonglow said:


> Do you at least bath?



Every day. Often more than once a day. One of my few pleasures in life is a long, steaming hot shower where I can relax and think without being interupted.


----------



## Moonglow

Anathema said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you at least bath?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every day. Often more than once a day. One of my few pleasures in life is a long, steaming hot shower where I can relax and think without being interupted.
Click to expand...

Pick those dingleberries...


----------



## playtime

Bonzi said:


> he's not anti-female.
> he's anti alpha-female.
> many men are



he more or less said  we should be barefoot & pregnant.  unless he evolved, those knuckles are still dragging.


----------



## Moonglow

playtime said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's not anti-female.
> he's anti alpha-female.
> many men are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he more or less said  we should be barefoot & pregnant.  unless he evolved, those knuckles are still dragging.
Click to expand...

What's wrong with that?


----------



## playtime

Moonglow said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's not anti-female.
> he's anti alpha-female.
> many men are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he more or less said  we should be barefoot & pregnant.  unless he evolved, those knuckles are still dragging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with that?
Click to expand...


oh hush up.


----------



## Anathema

Moonglow said:


> Was it applied with glue?



No. It was applied with multiple emotional sledgehammers and applied on her 12th birthday on family members and close friends. Applied so hard she would hide it from her conscious mind for another 12 years and force her subconscious to sabotague her life repeatedly.


----------



## playtime




----------



## Anathema

Moonglow said:


> Pick those dingleberries...



No. Its a warm, comforting place to relax and think. The heat helps loosen my sinuses and expand the birthmark slightly to take pressure off my head/face. Kinda like a hor massage for my entire head.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeking help is a waste unless you WANT to change and are willing to WORK at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes they just need to talk and not self isolate..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people here ARE talking
> some people don't want to bother to talk unless there are answers
> or you can meet their needs
> otherwise, it's garbage.
> no one REALLY cares about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's just to bad for them...
Click to expand...

actually not because the know themselves and accept it


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeking help is a waste unless you WANT to change and are willing to WORK at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes they just need to talk and not self isolate..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people here ARE talking
> some people don't want to bother to talk unless there are answers
> or you can meet their needs
> otherwise, it's garbage.
> no one REALLY cares about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's just to bad for them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually not because the know themselves and accept it
Click to expand...

Really? Darlink...


----------



## Jarlaxle

Bonzi said:


> he's not anti-female.
> he's anti alpha-female.
> many men are



No, he is just a sociopathic pussy.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeking help is a waste unless you WANT to change and are willing to WORK at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes they just need to talk and not self isolate..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people here ARE talking
> some people don't want to bother to talk unless there are answers
> or you can meet their needs
> otherwise, it's garbage.
> no one REALLY cares about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's just to bad for them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually not because the know themselves and accept it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Darlink...
Click to expand...

 
Let's just say this, let me take away you weed and see how you do.....

People that have the guts to face life with no "assistance" (Anathema) are dealing with their demon head on
And he's 100% correct (as I am) about people.
People don't care

There are 3 reasons people will do things for other people:

(1)  It makes them feel good about themselves
(2)  It makes them look good to other people
(3)  It makes them feel included or involved (important) as in the case of banding together to help others


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes they just need to talk and not self isolate..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people here ARE talking
> some people don't want to bother to talk unless there are answers
> or you can meet their needs
> otherwise, it's garbage.
> no one REALLY cares about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's just to bad for them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually not because the know themselves and accept it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Darlink...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's just say this, let me take away you weed and see how you do.....
> 
> People that have the guts to face life with no "assistance" (Anathema) are dealing with their demon head on
> And he's 100% correct (as I am) about people.
> People don't care
> 
> There are 3 reasons people will do things for other people:
> 
> (1)  It makes them feel good about themselves
> (2)  It makes them look good to other people
> (3)  It makes them feel included or involved (important) as in the case of banding together to help others
Click to expand...


I disagree.   While they may not be common, there are still people who do things for people because they need to be done.


----------



## Bonzi

That's called sacrifice.  Doing something you don't really want to do.

I don't want anyone doing anything for me unless they want to do it with 100% happiness to do it for me because they love me that much.

My parents were even unable to do that.


----------



## Bonzi

I've learned something about life.  Some people are lucky, some not so much.
The people that are lucky say it's all about attitude.  Some of that is true, but, the more things don't break your way, the harder it is to maintain or keep a good attitude.

Anathema has a physical challenge - something he has no choice in the matter.  How people treated him because of that was also out of his control.  Yet another thing out of his control was someone to teach him how to deal with that in a positive way (possibly, I don't know this for sure, it's an educated guess).  But people still want to mock, berate and chastise him.  You can make your case as to why he deserves it, but, people should really take time to think things out and try to put yourself in someone else's shoes.  Your attitude toward him only reinforces what he already believes.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> That's called sacrifice.  Doing something you don't really want to do.
> 
> I don't want anyone doing anything for me unless they want to do it with 100% happiness to do it for me because they love me that much.
> 
> My parents were even unable to do that.



I don't know that it is sacrifice.   I make it a point, several times a year, to do something for someone without them knowing the source of the help.  Sometimes it is a big thing and sometimes not.  But the only thing the recipient knows is that I ask that they pass it on.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> I've learned something about life.  Some people are lucky, some not so much.
> The people that are lucky say it's all about attitude.  Some of that is true, but, the more things don't break your way, the harder it is to maintain or keep a good attitude.
> 
> Anathema has a physical challenge - something he has no choice in the matter.  How people treated him because of that was also out of his control.  Yet another thing out of his control was someone to teach him how to deal with that in a positive way (possibly, I don't know this for sure, it's an educated guess).  But people still want to mock, berate and chastise him.  You can make your case as to why he deserves it, but, people should really take time to think things out and try to put yourself in someone else's shoes.  Your attitude toward him only reinforces what he already believes.



Anathema's issue, in my opinion, is not the hand that life has dealt him.  We cannot control that.  But that he chooses to live with misery and makes no attempt to change anything.  He has stated numerous times that he believes that people should live in misery.  I cannot disagree more strongly with that sentiment.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's called sacrifice.  Doing something you don't really want to do.
> 
> I don't want anyone doing anything for me unless they want to do it with 100% happiness to do it for me because they love me that much.
> 
> My parents were even unable to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that it is sacrifice.   I make it a point, several times a year, to do something for someone without them knowing the source of the help.  Sometimes it is a big thing and sometimes not.  But the only thing the recipient knows is that I ask that they pass it on.
Click to expand...

 
because it makes you feel good about yourself....


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned something about life.  Some people are lucky, some not so much.
> The people that are lucky say it's all about attitude.  Some of that is true, but, the more things don't break your way, the harder it is to maintain or keep a good attitude.
> 
> Anathema has a physical challenge - something he has no choice in the matter.  How people treated him because of that was also out of his control.  Yet another thing out of his control was someone to teach him how to deal with that in a positive way (possibly, I don't know this for sure, it's an educated guess).  But people still want to mock, berate and chastise him.  You can make your case as to why he deserves it, but, people should really take time to think things out and try to put yourself in someone else's shoes.  Your attitude toward him only reinforces what he already believes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema's issue, in my opinion, is not the hand that life has dealt him.  We cannot control that.  But that he chooses to live with misery and makes no attempt to change anything.  He has stated numerous times that he believes that people should live in misery.  I cannot disagree more strongly with that sentiment.
Click to expand...

 
You learn a lot from misery.  The should and should nots are not ours to decide.
If he said that everyone SHOULD live in misery, well, I disagree in the sense that that is not his call to make....


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's called sacrifice.  Doing something you don't really want to do.
> 
> I don't want anyone doing anything for me unless they want to do it with 100% happiness to do it for me because they love me that much.
> 
> My parents were even unable to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that it is sacrifice.   I make it a point, several times a year, to do something for someone without them knowing the source of the help.  Sometimes it is a big thing and sometimes not.  But the only thing the recipient knows is that I ask that they pass it on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because it makes you feel good about yourself....
Click to expand...


The problem with your post is the word "because".

Yes, it does feel good to help others.   But that is not why I do it.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned something about life.  Some people are lucky, some not so much.
> The people that are lucky say it's all about attitude.  Some of that is true, but, the more things don't break your way, the harder it is to maintain or keep a good attitude.
> 
> Anathema has a physical challenge - something he has no choice in the matter.  How people treated him because of that was also out of his control.  Yet another thing out of his control was someone to teach him how to deal with that in a positive way (possibly, I don't know this for sure, it's an educated guess).  But people still want to mock, berate and chastise him.  You can make your case as to why he deserves it, but, people should really take time to think things out and try to put yourself in someone else's shoes.  Your attitude toward him only reinforces what he already believes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema's issue, in my opinion, is not the hand that life has dealt him.  We cannot control that.  But that he chooses to live with misery and makes no attempt to change anything.  He has stated numerous times that he believes that people should live in misery.  I cannot disagree more strongly with that sentiment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You learn a lot from misery.  The should and should nots are not ours to decide.
> If he said that everyone SHOULD live in misery, well, I disagree in the sense that that is not his call to make....
Click to expand...


I wholeheartedly disagree that misery is something to be accepted.   If there is a struggle to teach us things, it is the struggle to overcome adversity and to see the joy and beauty in the small things in life as well as the big.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's called sacrifice.  Doing something you don't really want to do.
> 
> I don't want anyone doing anything for me unless they want to do it with 100% happiness to do it for me because they love me that much.
> 
> My parents were even unable to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that it is sacrifice.   I make it a point, several times a year, to do something for someone without them knowing the source of the help.  Sometimes it is a big thing and sometimes not.  But the only thing the recipient knows is that I ask that they pass it on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because it makes you feel good about yourself....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your post is the word "because".
> 
> Yes, it does feel good to help others.   But that is not why I do it.
Click to expand...

 
If it made you feel depressed for 1 month, would you do it?


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned something about life.  Some people are lucky, some not so much.
> The people that are lucky say it's all about attitude.  Some of that is true, but, the more things don't break your way, the harder it is to maintain or keep a good attitude.
> 
> Anathema has a physical challenge - something he has no choice in the matter.  How people treated him because of that was also out of his control.  Yet another thing out of his control was someone to teach him how to deal with that in a positive way (possibly, I don't know this for sure, it's an educated guess).  But people still want to mock, berate and chastise him.  You can make your case as to why he deserves it, but, people should really take time to think things out and try to put yourself in someone else's shoes.  Your attitude toward him only reinforces what he already believes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema's issue, in my opinion, is not the hand that life has dealt him.  We cannot control that.  But that he chooses to live with misery and makes no attempt to change anything.  He has stated numerous times that he believes that people should live in misery.  I cannot disagree more strongly with that sentiment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You learn a lot from misery.  The should and should nots are not ours to decide.
> If he said that everyone SHOULD live in misery, well, I disagree in the sense that that is not his call to make....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly disagree that misery is something to be accepted.   If there is a struggle to teach us things, it is the struggle to overcome adversity and to see the joy and beauty in the small things in life as well as the big.
Click to expand...

 
People have differing inner strengths.  They perceive the world in different ways.
The problem with out society is that many think that have the answer on how to live life, and want to tell others how to live.  We have an inability to understand or accept that there are people that just will never be happy, and, it's of no fault of their own.  Because it scares people too much.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's called sacrifice.  Doing something you don't really want to do.
> 
> I don't want anyone doing anything for me unless they want to do it with 100% happiness to do it for me because they love me that much.
> 
> My parents were even unable to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that it is sacrifice.   I make it a point, several times a year, to do something for someone without them knowing the source of the help.  Sometimes it is a big thing and sometimes not.  But the only thing the recipient knows is that I ask that they pass it on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because it makes you feel good about yourself....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your post is the word "because".
> 
> Yes, it does feel good to help others.   But that is not why I do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it made you feel depressed for 1 month, would you do it?
Click to expand...


I don't know.  I think I would, but its hard to say.

All I can truly is address is my motivation.   And that is to help.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's called sacrifice.  Doing something you don't really want to do.
> 
> I don't want anyone doing anything for me unless they want to do it with 100% happiness to do it for me because they love me that much.
> 
> My parents were even unable to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that it is sacrifice.   I make it a point, several times a year, to do something for someone without them knowing the source of the help.  Sometimes it is a big thing and sometimes not.  But the only thing the recipient knows is that I ask that they pass it on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because it makes you feel good about yourself....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your post is the word "because".
> 
> Yes, it does feel good to help others.   But that is not why I do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it made you feel depressed for 1 month, would you do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I think I would, but its hard to say.
> 
> All I can truly is address is my motivation.   And that is to help.
Click to expand...

 
.... up to a point, until it becomes too inconvenient or painful for you.
The only case I have seen where people will truly sacrifice all they are and all they have is for their children.


----------



## Bonzi

but not all parents are like that
mine certainly were not.  both were exceedingly selfish, to the point of neglect.
I was not beaten - but emotionally and psychologically?  Not crying, just stating fact.

Some parents just don't love their kids.  Or maybe they just don't know how....


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that it is sacrifice.   I make it a point, several times a year, to do something for someone without them knowing the source of the help.  Sometimes it is a big thing and sometimes not.  But the only thing the recipient knows is that I ask that they pass it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it makes you feel good about yourself....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your post is the word "because".
> 
> Yes, it does feel good to help others.   But that is not why I do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it made you feel depressed for 1 month, would you do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I think I would, but its hard to say.
> 
> All I can truly is address is my motivation.   And that is to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... up to a point, until it becomes too inconvenient or painful for you.
> The only case I have seen where people will truly sacrifice all they are and all they have is for their children.
Click to expand...


I never said I sacrificed all I have or am.  Just that I helped people who needed it.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it makes you feel good about yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your post is the word "because".
> 
> Yes, it does feel good to help others.   But that is not why I do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it made you feel depressed for 1 month, would you do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I think I would, but its hard to say.
> 
> All I can truly is address is my motivation.   And that is to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... up to a point, until it becomes too inconvenient or painful for you.
> The only case I have seen where people will truly sacrifice all they are and all they have is for their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said I sacrificed all I have or am.  Just that I helped people who needed it.
Click to expand...

 
I'm just saying, people never give of themselves totally selflessly - they will, up to a point... that's all.
I'm making a statement about our human nature in general.
It's not a knock.
We are all assholes to varying degrees.


----------



## Rouge Rover

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your post is the word "because".
> 
> Yes, it does feel good to help others.   But that is not why I do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it made you feel depressed for 1 month, would you do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I think I would, but its hard to say.
> 
> All I can truly is address is my motivation.   And that is to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... up to a point, until it becomes too inconvenient or painful for you.
> The only case I have seen where people will truly sacrifice all they are and all they have is for their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said I sacrificed all I have or am.  Just that I helped people who needed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just saying, people never give of themselves totally selflessly - they will, up to a point... that's all.
> I'm making a statement about our human nature in general.
> It's not a knock.
> We are all assholes to varying degrees.
Click to expand...


This got really, really depressing for a thread about pot. Timeout. Everyone go away for a few minutes and spark up.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned something about life.  Some people are lucky, some not so much.
> The people that are lucky say it's all about attitude.  Some of that is true, but, the more things don't break your way, the harder it is to maintain or keep a good attitude.
> 
> Anathema has a physical challenge - something he has no choice in the matter.  How people treated him because of that was also out of his control.  Yet another thing out of his control was someone to teach him how to deal with that in a positive way (possibly, I don't know this for sure, it's an educated guess).  But people still want to mock, berate and chastise him.  You can make your case as to why he deserves it, but, people should really take time to think things out and try to put yourself in someone else's shoes.  Your attitude toward him only reinforces what he already believes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema's issue, in my opinion, is not the hand that life has dealt him.  We cannot control that.  But that he chooses to live with misery and makes no attempt to change anything.  He has stated numerous times that he believes that people should live in misery.  I cannot disagree more strongly with that sentiment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You learn a lot from misery.  The should and should nots are not ours to decide.
> If he said that everyone SHOULD live in misery, well, I disagree in the sense that that is not his call to make....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly disagree that misery is something to be accepted.   If there is a struggle to teach us things, it is the struggle to overcome adversity and to see the joy and beauty in the small things in life as well as the big.
Click to expand...


These are just people who go through life feeling sorry for themselves.  They are miserable people with miserable lives who like to try to make other people miserable as well.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your post is the word "because".
> 
> Yes, it does feel good to help others.   But that is not why I do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it made you feel depressed for 1 month, would you do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I think I would, but its hard to say.
> 
> All I can truly is address is my motivation.   And that is to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... up to a point, until it becomes too inconvenient or painful for you.
> The only case I have seen where people will truly sacrifice all they are and all they have is for their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said I sacrificed all I have or am.  Just that I helped people who needed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just saying, people never give of themselves totally selflessly - they will, up to a point... that's all.
> I'm making a statement about our human nature in general.
> It's not a knock.
> We are all assholes to varying degrees.
Click to expand...


Speak for yourself.  You are not qualified or knowledgeable enough to make determinations like that.  You are basing your opinion on yourself and projecting it onto others.


----------



## ChrisL

Rouge Rover said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it made you feel depressed for 1 month, would you do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I think I would, but its hard to say.
> 
> All I can truly is address is my motivation.   And that is to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... up to a point, until it becomes too inconvenient or painful for you.
> The only case I have seen where people will truly sacrifice all they are and all they have is for their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said I sacrificed all I have or am.  Just that I helped people who needed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just saying, people never give of themselves totally selflessly - they will, up to a point... that's all.
> I'm making a statement about our human nature in general.
> It's not a knock.
> We are all assholes to varying degrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This got really, really depressing for a thread about pot. Timeout. Everyone go away for a few minutes and spark up.
Click to expand...


See my post #390.


----------



## Bonzi

Rouge Rover said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it made you feel depressed for 1 month, would you do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I think I would, but its hard to say.
> 
> All I can truly is address is my motivation.   And that is to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... up to a point, until it becomes too inconvenient or painful for you.
> The only case I have seen where people will truly sacrifice all they are and all they have is for their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said I sacrificed all I have or am.  Just that I helped people who needed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just saying, people never give of themselves totally selflessly - they will, up to a point... that's all.
> I'm making a statement about our human nature in general.
> It's not a knock.
> We are all assholes to varying degrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This got really, really depressing for a thread about pot. Timeout. Everyone go away for a few minutes and spark up.
Click to expand...

 
If it weren't true, it wouldn't be depressing.
I'm just saying, everyone needs "help" to enjoy life....


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned something about life.  Some people are lucky, some not so much.
> The people that are lucky say it's all about attitude.  Some of that is true, but, the more things don't break your way, the harder it is to maintain or keep a good attitude.
> 
> Anathema has a physical challenge - something he has no choice in the matter.  How people treated him because of that was also out of his control.  Yet another thing out of his control was someone to teach him how to deal with that in a positive way (possibly, I don't know this for sure, it's an educated guess).  But people still want to mock, berate and chastise him.  You can make your case as to why he deserves it, but, people should really take time to think things out and try to put yourself in someone else's shoes.  Your attitude toward him only reinforces what he already believes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema's issue, in my opinion, is not the hand that life has dealt him.  We cannot control that.  But that he chooses to live with misery and makes no attempt to change anything.  He has stated numerous times that he believes that people should live in misery.  I cannot disagree more strongly with that sentiment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You learn a lot from misery.  The should and should nots are not ours to decide.
> If he said that everyone SHOULD live in misery, well, I disagree in the sense that that is not his call to make....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly disagree that misery is something to be accepted.   If there is a struggle to teach us things, it is the struggle to overcome adversity and to see the joy and beauty in the small things in life as well as the big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are just people who go through life feeling sorry for themselves.  They are miserable people with miserable lives who like to try to make other people miserable as well.
Click to expand...

 
I don't think Anathema feels sorry for himself.
I know I don't feel sorry for myself.


----------



## ChrisL

There have been many times when I've done something strictly out of pity for another person without gaining a damn thing.  There have been times when I've done something for someone that I really did NOT want to do but did it anyway because I care about that person.  No selfishness was involved.  



Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned something about life.  Some people are lucky, some not so much.
> The people that are lucky say it's all about attitude.  Some of that is true, but, the more things don't break your way, the harder it is to maintain or keep a good attitude.
> 
> Anathema has a physical challenge - something he has no choice in the matter.  How people treated him because of that was also out of his control.  Yet another thing out of his control was someone to teach him how to deal with that in a positive way (possibly, I don't know this for sure, it's an educated guess).  But people still want to mock, berate and chastise him.  You can make your case as to why he deserves it, but, people should really take time to think things out and try to put yourself in someone else's shoes.  Your attitude toward him only reinforces what he already believes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema's issue, in my opinion, is not the hand that life has dealt him.  We cannot control that.  But that he chooses to live with misery and makes no attempt to change anything.  He has stated numerous times that he believes that people should live in misery.  I cannot disagree more strongly with that sentiment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You learn a lot from misery.  The should and should nots are not ours to decide.
> If he said that everyone SHOULD live in misery, well, I disagree in the sense that that is not his call to make....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly disagree that misery is something to be accepted.   If there is a struggle to teach us things, it is the struggle to overcome adversity and to see the joy and beauty in the small things in life as well as the big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are just people who go through life feeling sorry for themselves.  They are miserable people with miserable lives who like to try to make other people miserable as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Anathema feels sorry for himself.
> I know I don't feel sorry for myself.
Click to expand...


Yes, you both do.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned something about life.  Some people are lucky, some not so much.
> The people that are lucky say it's all about attitude.  Some of that is true, but, the more things don't break your way, the harder it is to maintain or keep a good attitude.
> 
> Anathema has a physical challenge - something he has no choice in the matter.  How people treated him because of that was also out of his control.  Yet another thing out of his control was someone to teach him how to deal with that in a positive way (possibly, I don't know this for sure, it's an educated guess).  But people still want to mock, berate and chastise him.  You can make your case as to why he deserves it, but, people should really take time to think things out and try to put yourself in someone else's shoes.  Your attitude toward him only reinforces what he already believes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema's issue, in my opinion, is not the hand that life has dealt him.  We cannot control that.  But that he chooses to live with misery and makes no attempt to change anything.  He has stated numerous times that he believes that people should live in misery.  I cannot disagree more strongly with that sentiment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You learn a lot from misery.  The should and should nots are not ours to decide.
> If he said that everyone SHOULD live in misery, well, I disagree in the sense that that is not his call to make....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly disagree that misery is something to be accepted.   If there is a struggle to teach us things, it is the struggle to overcome adversity and to see the joy and beauty in the small things in life as well as the big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are just people who go through life feeling sorry for themselves.  They are miserable people with miserable lives who like to try to make other people miserable as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Anathema feels sorry for himself.
> I know I don't feel sorry for myself.
Click to expand...


Not to mention, you've already told everyone that you are a selfish person.  So there you have it.


----------



## ChrisL

When you love a person unconditionally, there are very FEW things you wouldn't do for that person.  Some people, of course, are not going to understand that.  You do it because you want to make the person happy, feel better, because you care about that person.


----------



## ChrisL

PLENTY of people have had much harder times, and they have very good attitudes towards life.  Imagine being a woman in third world country if you think YOU have it bad.  Stop wallowing in your own misery and toughen up!


----------



## Bonzi

No one gets to say how someone else should feel or live.  Only state opinions.  It’s interesting to hear others options – but, in the end.  Telling people to toughen up and the solution to being happy etc., well, if someone choses a road, it’s their choice.  Unless they ask you for help, or complain.  People have a right to criticize and disagree, and, people have a right to continue whatever path they are on without apology.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> No one gets to say how someone else should feel or live.  Only state opinions.  It’s interesting to hear others options – but, in the end.  Telling people to toughen up and the solution to being happy etc., well, if someone choses a road, it’s their choice.  Unless they ask you for help, or complain.  People have a right to criticize and disagree, and, people have a right to continue whatever path they are on without apology.



Stupid people gonna be stupid.


----------



## Anathema

Bonzi said:


> People that have the guts to face life with no "assistance" (Anathema) are dealing with their demon head on.
> And he's 100% correct (as I am) about people. People don't care



For me it's mostly about what I feel the proper way of dealing with things is. That way is not ignoring or finding ways to avoid the consequences of what YOU have been required to deal with in life. That's YOU, not you and someone rlse or you with the help of...

I have found that people rarely uf ever provide assistance withoit some ulterior motive. I have no interest in spending my time trying to determine thise motives before accepting or declining that assistance, so I just reject it out of hand.


----------



## Bonzi

Anathema said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> People that have the guts to face life with no "assistance" (Anathema) are dealing with their demon head on.
> And he's 100% correct (as I am) about people. People don't care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's mostly about what I feel the proper way of dealing with things is. That way is not ignoring or finding ways to avoid the consequences of what YOU have been required to deal with in life. That's YOU, not you and someone rlse or you with the help of...
> 
> I have found that people rarely uf ever provide assistance withoit some ulterior motive. I have no interest in spending my time trying to determine thise motives before accepting or declining that assistance, so I just reject it out of hand.
Click to expand...

 
There is always an ulterior motive.... and, if not, they want to be kind but have limits.  Like if it becomes too unpleasant or a burden,  they will back off....


----------



## Anathema

WinterBorn said:


> Anathema's issue, in my opinion, is not the hand that life has dealt him.  We cannot control that.  But that he chooses to live with misery and makes no attempt to change anything.  He has stated numerous times that he believes that people should live in misery.  I cannot disagree more strongly with that sentiment.



WB, you neex to understand that a lot of this has to do with the way I view life itself, and the purpose of life. Again, I have to believe, from your comments, thst you don't believe in an afterlife. I do; and I believe the main factor in what that afterlife is for each person is based upon whether or not you faced the misery, trauma, and despair placed before you in life or if you ignored/bypassed it. 

I don't believe that people should be miserable. I believe thst people are supposed to live PROPERLY, by doing whst they SHOULD in life, rather than ehst thry WANT in life, which is generally designed to limit, bypass, or ignore what they SHOULD be doing.


----------



## Anathema

Bonzi said:


> I don't think Anathema feels sorry for himself.



I definitely do not feel sorry for myself. That doesn't mean I necessarily like my lot in life, but it us what it is. In my younger years I did try too change it, without success. I came to understand that we're here for and at the whims of the Divine Powers that created and rule this existence. Our wants and desires mean nothing to them. Our plans abd ideas are nothing. We are here to prove our value to them and nothing more.


----------



## Bonzi

Anathema may or may not be a Christian, but this is a basic TRUE Christian concept.

The difference is, you are living for your Creator.  Often times, this means living with constant persecution and contempt.  Hate and violence.  In effect, misery.  EXCEPT, if you love God,  it will be willing, not pleasant, but a willful sacrifice.  But still, misery.

Jesus himself said said in Matthew 10:24 - *Do not suppose that I have come to bring peace to the earth. I did not come to bring peace, but a sword.*

He also said families would become divided and so on....


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> PLENTY of people have had much harder times, and they have very good attitudes towards life.



That is largely because they either believe they will be rewarded for ognoring the realities of their life or sone benefactor has given them a handout to make them feel better about themselves.


----------



## Bonzi

“*Those who are in the flesh* cannot please God. You, however, are not in the flesh but in the Spirit, if in fact the Spirit of God dwells in you. *Anyone who does not have the Spirit of Christ does not belong to Him*” (Romans 8:8-9). *Those outside of Christ are not of God because their lives are steeped in the things of the world* *with all its passions*, their eyes blind to the Spirit of God. The Apostle John said, “If anyone loves the world, the love of the Father is not in him” but that person’s love “is from the world” (1 John 2:15-16).


----------



## Bonzi

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> PLENTY of people have had much harder times, and they have very good attitudes towards life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is largely because they either believe they will be rewarded for ognoring the realities of their life or sone benefactor has given them a handout to make them feel better about themselves.
Click to expand...

 
... also, a "good" attitude is not necessarily a "realistic" attitude.


----------



## Rouge Rover




----------



## playtime

Bonzi said:


> I've learned something about life.  Some people are lucky, some not so much.
> The people that are lucky say it's all about attitude.  Some of that is true, but, the more things don't break your way, the harder it is to maintain or keep a good attitude.
> 
> Anathema has a physical challenge - something he has no choice in the matter.  How people treated him because of that was also out of his control.  Yet another thing out of his control was someone to teach him how to deal with that in a positive way (possibly, I don't know this for sure, it's an educated guess).  But people still want to mock, berate and chastise him.  You can make your case as to why he deserves it, but, people should really take time to think things out and try to put yourself in someone else's shoes.  Your attitude toward him only reinforces what he already believes.



'deserve' or not may not be exactly right...  & you explain a good reason for his demeaner, but not an excuse.


----------



## Bonzi

I do think some people have stronger wills and personalities than others

What Anathema says is straight out of the Bible whether he realizes it or not.  If you dismiss the Bible and God’s salvation plan, you have every right to live anyway you want.
I’m not saying Anathema is perfect, right, wrong.  I’m just saying that he’s living a life based on his experiences and world view.  We all do that.  Because it doesn’t jive with what others believe they want to try to “correct” him or stand in judgment.  Which only perpetuates and feeds what he already believes. 
There are no excuses for any sins people commit.  There is no way we can be sinless.  But even if you are NOT a Christian, approaching your fellow man with love, compassion and understanding can never be a bad thing.


----------



## playtime




----------



## Anathema

Bonzi said:


> Anathema may or may not be a Christian, but this is a basic TRUE Christian concept.



I'm not. I grew up Christian but moved away from the church as I became an adult and no longer believe thst organized religion of any type is good or proper. I acknowledge a PRIVATE & PERSONAL form of Spirituality as the proper way to see The Divine.


----------



## Bonzi

playtime said:


>


 
I can't see the pic.  Maybe it's a good thing?


----------



## playtime

Bonzi said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the pic.  Maybe it's a good thing?
Click to expand...


lol... just oscar the grouch.

Quotes l Art l Famous Quotes l Inspirational Quotes l Love Quotes


----------



## Bonzi

I actually LIKE Oscar (I guess that comes as no surprise!)

I also like Eeyore!


----------



## Bonzi

It's funny, I'm actually a pretty happy person.  I'm just not a phoney, so, I may come across snobbish in real life because I don't like to make small talk.  I don't like to say something unless I really have something to say.  Phone calls are very brief if there is no news to discuss.  I don't like hearing about mundane things, and I don't like talking about them either....


----------



## playtime

I love 'animal' from the muppets...


----------



## Papageorgio

The Great Goose said:


> Its crap, but we should legalise it as a slippery slope to the good stuff



What is "good stuff"?


----------



## Papageorgio

Don't need drugs, my life is good as it is.


----------



## Bonzi

probably like coke, heroin, Ecstasy (which I think use to be legal, forget what it was used to treat.. depression maybe..?)


----------



## playtime

lol... this just popped into my head... I remember this one ...

this must be the kinda criminals Trump was  talking about?


----------



## playtime

Papageorgio said:


> Don't need drugs, my life is good as it is.



there is a difference between 'needing' & recreational RESPONSIBLE use.


----------



## Bonzi

I like that guy.  It was just weird that he had real hands!  Kinda freaky!


----------



## Papageorgio

playtime said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need drugs, my life is good as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a difference between 'needing' & recreational RESPONSIBLE use.
Click to expand...


I don't need or want recreational responsible use. If you want to that is your choice, I don't care. I don't want or need them. 

Legalize it all and tax the hell out of it. Sell it only through pharmacy so they can keep track of drug addicts and provide them with help. 

Good luck.


----------



## playtime

Papageorgio said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need drugs, my life is good as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a difference between 'needing' & recreational RESPONSIBLE use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need or want recreational responsible use. If you want to that is your choice, I don't care. I don't want or need them.
> 
> Legalize it all and tax the hell out of it. Sell it only through pharmacy so they can keep track of drug addicts and provide them with help.
> 
> Good luck.
Click to expand...


absolutely.... regulate it & tax it.  however as a side note, I do not believe in legalizing addictive drugs - 'illicit or prescribed'.  i'm strictly talking about marijuana, which btw, is not addictive.


----------



## Bonzi

if there is a drug out there that can make you a better functioning person, it should be legal.


----------



## Papageorgio

Bonzi said:


> if there is a drug out there that can make you a better functioning person, it should be legal.



NZT-48, bad side effects but their is a vaccine for the side effects. Very tough to get a hold of.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need drugs, my life is good as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a difference between 'needing' & recreational RESPONSIBLE use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need or want recreational responsible use. If you want to that is your choice, I don't care. I don't want or need them.
> 
> Legalize it all and tax the hell out of it. Sell it only through pharmacy so they can keep track of drug addicts and provide them with help.
> 
> Good luck.
Click to expand...


I don't really see marijuana smokers as drug "addicts."  Is everyone who drinks an alcoholic?


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need drugs, my life is good as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a difference between 'needing' & recreational RESPONSIBLE use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need or want recreational responsible use. If you want to that is your choice, I don't care. I don't want or need them.
> 
> Legalize it all and tax the hell out of it. Sell it only through pharmacy so they can keep track of drug addicts and provide them with help.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really see marijuana smokers as drug "addicts."  Is everyone who drinks an alcoholic?
Click to expand...


People that smoke marijuana, I don't know if they are addicted or not. I think addictions can be physical or mental, or both. If you drink one drink a night after work, every night and it is a habit are you addicted? If you need to smoke weed to help you cope, are you addicted? If you need your morning cup of coffee, are you addicted? Addiction can be many things.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need drugs, my life is good as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a difference between 'needing' & recreational RESPONSIBLE use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need or want recreational responsible use. If you want to that is your choice, I don't care. I don't want or need them.
> 
> Legalize it all and tax the hell out of it. Sell it only through pharmacy so they can keep track of drug addicts and provide them with help.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really see marijuana smokers as drug "addicts."  Is everyone who drinks an alcoholic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People that smoke marijuana, I don't know if they are addicted or not. I think addictions can be physical or mental, or both. If you drink one drink a night after work, every night and it is a habit are you addicted? If you need to smoke weed to help you cope, are you addicted? If you need your morning cup of coffee, are you addicted? Addiction can be many things.
Click to expand...


I'm definitely addicted to coffee!  Lol!   

If a person is using a substance to cope, then I would call that an unhealthy addiction.  If you just have a drink or smoke a joint to unwind after a tough day or only do it on social occasions, I don't think that would qualify as a true addiction.


----------



## playtime

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need drugs, my life is good as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a difference between 'needing' & recreational RESPONSIBLE use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need or want recreational responsible use. If you want to that is your choice, I don't care. I don't want or need them.
> 
> Legalize it all and tax the hell out of it. Sell it only through pharmacy so they can keep track of drug addicts and provide them with help.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really see marijuana smokers as drug "addicts."  Is everyone who drinks an alcoholic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People that smoke marijuana, I don't know if they are addicted or not. I think addictions can be physical or mental, or both. If you drink one drink a night after work, every night and it is a habit are you addicted? If you need to smoke weed to help you cope, are you addicted? If you need your morning cup of coffee, are you addicted? Addiction can be many things.
Click to expand...


there is a difference between 'addiction'  & 'dependence'.    I was a pack a day smoker for 26 years b4 I finally quit  16 years ago after many attempts & I know that if I puffed one drag- i'd be hooked again.  that is being an addict.  I could take or leave marijuana & have... no physical problems or mental as far as needing it to cope.  some people may depend on it,  but people can 'depend' on a lot of coping mechanisms & doesn't always have to be alcohol or drugs.


----------



## Asclepias

Bonzi said:


> I don't, so if there is a better overall generic name for it, pardon my ignorance!


Never have but if I had to choose between weed and cigarettes I would smoke weed.


----------



## Bonzi

I would have to research it myself but I have been told weed is worse for your lungs.
Of course, I don't think most people smoke 20 or 40 joints a day.... not sure how that translates to pipe usage...


----------



## playtime

Bonzi said:


> I would have to research it myself but I have been told weed is worse for your lungs.
> Of course, I don't think most people smoke 20 or 40 joints a day.... not sure how that translates to pipe usage...



there's more to marijuana usage than just smoking it. 

teas, edibles, patches, pill form...


----------



## Papageorgio

Bonzi said:


> I would have to research it myself but I have been told weed is worse for your lungs.
> Of course, I don't think most people smoke 20 or 40 joints a day.... not sure how that translates to pipe usage...



I think the people who inhale smoke into their lungs aren't the brightest.


----------



## Bonzi

I know nothing.  If I find life intolerable, maybe I can get permission from my husband


----------



## Asclepias

Bonzi said:


> probably like coke, heroin, Ecstasy (which I think use to be legal, forget what it was used to treat.. depression maybe..?)


If you have sex with a woman on ecstasy you are going to need an IV when you are done to restore your bodily fluids.


----------



## Asclepias

Bonzi said:


> I would have to research it myself but I have been told weed is worse for your lungs.
> Of course, I don't think most people smoke 20 or 40 joints a day.... not sure how that translates to pipe usage...


I know some former NBA players that smoked it all the time.


----------



## Bonzi

Asclepias said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably like coke, heroin, Ecstasy (which I think use to be legal, forget what it was used to treat.. depression maybe..?)
> 
> 
> 
> If you have sex with a woman on ecstasy you are going to need an IV when you are done to restore your bodily fluids.
Click to expand...


well women can masturbate all day so, not an issue for the guy.  He can help as he is able....


----------



## Bonzi

..... unless you are on antidepressants.  Devastating!


----------



## playtime




----------



## ABikerSailor




----------



## shadow355

A nurse I used to work with  - she has sandy blonde hair, and driove a red ford sedan. About the summer of 2004 she invites me to her parents riverlot the spend  some time ( first was summer of 2003 ) fishing.

  Her brother opens up what appeared to be an AVON plastic box and pulled out some marijuana, and began to smoke it, as we set motionless in the middle of the river, after getting fuel for his boat. SHE suggested we go get fuel, and he agreed.

Smoking Marijuana  around......and the topic of Marijuana and otehr illicit drugs - around me, happend at my last Metropolitan job also, on a few occasions. Geeze - what is the lowest common denomiator. Golly gee - I just wonder whom Sandy haired blonde nurse is connected to, and associated with. For the like of me, I cannot fathom whom it would possible be. 

The summer before ( 2003 ), we were on a boat ride, her dad was driving the pontoon boat. Sandy blonde haired nurse was streteched out on the bench seat, reading the local paper. As we got near her parents riverlot ; on the bank was about ten women in bikinis. Sandy blonde haired nurse looked at me to see my expression, and I held my eye contact with her. Sandy Haired blonde nurse - ulterior motives.

  Sandy haired blonde nurse ( red ford sedan ) - and dark haired blonde nurse ( white ford sedan and ford pickup truck ) ; both try to make me jealous, relationship wise ( dark haired nurse married a safety guy in our facility - sandy haired blonde nurse married a production worker ). I wonder if they knew of each other before they started working where I currently work?


    Shadow 355


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Bonzi said:


> I would have to research it myself but I have been told weed is worse for your lungs.
> Of course, I don't think most people smoke 20 or 40 joints a day.... not sure how that translates to pipe usage...


The Federal Government provides marijuana to a very tiny number of folks...it comes in 300 joints tin that are shipped monthly , which indicates the Feds see 10 joint a day as a parameter...
*Worth repeating: marijuana decreases risk of lung cancer ...*
*Cannabis reduces tumor growth in study - Medical News .*


----------



## ABikerSailor

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to research it myself but I have been told weed is worse for your lungs.
> Of course, I don't think most people smoke 20 or 40 joints a day.... not sure how that translates to pipe usage...
> 
> 
> 
> The Federal Government provides marijuana to a very tiny number of folks...it comes in 300 joints tin that are shipped monthly , which indicates the Feds see 10 joint a day as a parameter...
> *Worth repeating: marijuana decreases risk of lung cancer ...*
> *Cannabis reduces tumor growth in study - Medical News .*
Click to expand...


According to many medical experts at Harvard, 10 joints or less/day is considered moderate use.  Heavy users hit up around 25/day (which I could never conceive of smoking in a day, at most, I might have 2 or 3 bowls out of my water pipe in a day, which is equivalent to about 1 joint). 

And you are correct Tyrone.  A study done by the Royal British Medical Society stated that if you smoke cigarettes only, you are 21 times more likely to get lung cancer than someone who doesn't.

If you smoke marijuana only, you are only 0.93 to 0.73 times more likely to get lung cancer than someone who never smokes.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Marijuana Vaginal Suppositories May Help Ease Menstrual Cramps
BY GABRIELLE OLYA
NEWS


----------



## ABikerSailor

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Marijuana Vaginal Suppositories May Help Ease Menstrual Cramps
> BY GABRIELLE OLYA
> NEWS



I can't say anything about vaginal suppositories, but I can tell you about THC infused lotion.

My room mate has problems with her joints and back, so last time we were up in CO I told her to buy some of the cannabis lotion that they sell up there. 

Well, she had taken a pain pill to help out (we'd just driven all day to get there), about 30 min before we got to our room, and she was still hurting after the pill should have taken effect, so I told her to try some of the lotion she'd bought.

She rubbed the joints on one side of her body with the lotion and left the other side alone to do a test.  Guess what?  Within 15 min, her pain had gone away on the side that she'd applied the lotion, but on the other non lotion side?  Her pain had gone down, but was still very much there.

Next morning?  She applied to all her joints and we drove to another town in CO, and she had ZERO pain that day.

I told her to buy something bigger than the sample size she'd tried, because it worked so well. 

Had a neighbor who has joint pain as well, and she told me to go ahead and give him the rest of the sample size she'd bought, and he told me that it worked like a charm for him as well.

Best part?  You can get the pain relief on your joints, but there is no high associated with it, so it's safe to use just about any time.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need drugs, my life is good as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a difference between 'needing' & recreational RESPONSIBLE use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need or want recreational responsible use. If you want to that is your choice, I don't care. I don't want or need them.
> 
> Legalize it all and tax the hell out of it. Sell it only through pharmacy so they can keep track of drug addicts and provide them with help.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really see marijuana smokers as drug "addicts."  Is everyone who drinks an alcoholic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People that smoke marijuana, I don't know if they are addicted or not. I think addictions can be physical or mental, or both. If you drink one drink a night after work, every night and it is a habit are you addicted? If you need to smoke weed to help you cope, are you addicted? If you need your morning cup of coffee, are you addicted? Addiction can be many things.
Click to expand...


Addictions are physical, by definition.  The term means that even if you voluntarily quit, your body disagrees.

This latter-day idea of "mental" addiction is just playing loosely with words.  By that definition anything one does on a regular basis would meet the definition.  Having eggs for breakfast.  Wearing clothes.  Driving the same route to work.  It cheapens the definition to treat it that loosely.  

Cannabis does not have addictive properties.  Some things do, this is not one of them.   And it's not a "drug" anyway.


----------



## Papageorgio

Is Marijuana Addictive?


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Is Marijuana Addictive?



No.

Just got done telling you that.  It's been known for the thousands of years it's been used.
Established officially in this country some 70 years ago in the LaGuardia Report.


We've all seen this Psycho Today quack journalism article before.  Goes right into its weasel words from the start.  And again ----- it isn't a drug; it's a plant.  A natural substance.  No doubt this hack piece was subsidized by the same dishonest government that continues to list it as a "schedule 1 narcotic".


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Marijuana Addictive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Just got done telling you that.  It's been known for the thousands of years it's been used.
> Established officially in this country some 70 years ago in the LaGuardia Report.
> 
> 
> We've all seen this Psycho Today quack journalism article before.  Goes right into its weasel words from the start.  And again ----- it isn't a drug; it's a plant.  A natural substance.  No doubt this hack piece was subsidized by the same dishonest government that continues to list it as a "schedule 1 narcotic".
Click to expand...


Lol.  But the DEA classifies marijuana as a Class I narcotic with dangerous potential for abuse and addiction despite no data to back that up!    You see why I wouldn't trust the government with infringing upon our rights, such as our second amendment right?


----------



## Papageorgio

So is gambling addictive?


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> So is gambling addictive?



What does that have to do with anything?  I don't really consider it an "addiction" unless a person is weak willed, TBH.  There is no physical withdrawal from gambling that I'm aware of.  Do people use gambling as a coping mechanism?  Perhaps it's just something that they like to do and are not willing to give up, like junk food?


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Marijuana Addictive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Just got done telling you that.  It's been known for the thousands of years it's been used.
> Established officially in this country some 70 years ago in the LaGuardia Report.
> 
> 
> We've all seen this Psycho Today quack journalism article before.  Goes right into its weasel words from the start.  And again ----- it isn't a drug; it's a plant.  A natural substance.  No doubt this hack piece was subsidized by the same dishonest government that continues to list it as a "schedule 1 narcotic".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  But the DEA classifies marijuana as a Class I narcotic with dangerous potential for abuse and addiction despite no data to back that up!    You see why I wouldn't trust the government with infringing upon our rights, such as our second amendment right?
Click to expand...


Not quite the same thing, but yes.  The whole "schedule 1 narcotic" thing is based on a lie, and the weird thing is, everybody knows it, yet they go on as if it's real.  In that way the federal government is a bit like reading some of the more hackerish posters on this board.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> So is gambling addictive?



Gambling is an _action_, not a substance.  Actions are not "addictions".  Substances are.


----------



## Bonzi

I think you can be addicted to anything.
The difference being a PHYSICAL addition or a PSYCHOLOGICAL addiction.

When I smoked 12 years ago, I had a PSYCHOLOGOICAL addiction to them.  When I quit I suffered no physical withdrawal.  But my mind/selfishness wanted it.

There are not set rules on these things.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is gambling addictive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with anything?  I don't really consider it an "addiction" unless a person is weak willed, TBH.  There is no physical withdrawal from gambling that I'm aware of.  Do people use gambling as a coping mechanism?  Perhaps it's just something that they like to do and are not willing to give up, like junk food?
Click to expand...


Because we are saying pot is not addictive because there are no physical withdrawals, yet gambling is sad to be addictive. 

Just trying to figure out the line of reasoning.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is gambling addictive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gambling is an _action_, not a substance.  Actions are not "addictions".  Substances are.
Click to expand...


So there is no such thing as a gambling addiction?


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> So is gambling addictive?


All addictions are physical. Your body secretes hormones in response to engaging in the activity which you get hooked on if its a "mental" addiction.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is gambling addictive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gambling is an _action_, not a substance.  Actions are not "addictions".  Substances are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there is no such thing as a gambling addiction?
Click to expand...


Correct.  You cannot describe a psychological behaviour, even if chronic, even if self-destructive or self-delusional, as an "addiction".  Again that's playing loosely with a definition.  It would be more accurate to describe the chain of cigarettes that gambler puffs on while gambling, as an "addiction".

The difference is --- if the cigarette supply is suddenly interrupted, the body experiences physiological changes in reaction.  If the gambling opportunity is suddenly interrupted --- it does not.

Fairly simple really.  It's either a one or a zero.  With an action --- it's a zero.

Because again, as already stated by myself and others -- under a definition that loose, anything a person does more than once can be labeled an "addiction".  And when you go down that road, you suck all the meaning out of the term.


----------



## Pogo

Bonzi said:


> I think you can be addicted to anything.
> The difference being a PHYSICAL addition or a PSYCHOLOGICAL addiction.
> 
> When I smoked 12 years ago, I had a PSYCHOLOGOICAL addiction to them.  When I quit I suffered no physical withdrawal.  But my mind/selfishness wanted it.
> 
> There are not set rules on these things.



I would still classify tobacco as barely an "addiction".  It's true the body does experience some changes upon withdrawal, although they're not changes that put one in danger if the fix isn't supplied.  Smoking is primarily a head trip. 

When I quit for the last time 33 years ago one of the best assists I got was from a friend who maintained --- "It's not an  'addiction' -- it's a _habit_".

Words can put us into cages, or let us out of them.  An *addiction *is something that masters and controls you (and proffers physical penalties if you resist it); a *habit *is a pattern you can break through will power with no ill effects.  Treating it as an "addiction" gives it power; treating it as a _habit _takes that power away and returns it to the hands of the user.

When we describe an "addiction" we condemn the subject to a state beyond his control; when we describe a "habit" we merely speak of a choice.  The latter is _voluntary_. And that's crucial.


----------



## Papageorgio

Definition of Addiction

*FTA: Definition of Addiction*

*Public Policy Statement: Definition of Addiction*

*Short Definition of Addiction:*

Addiction is a primary, chronic disease of brain reward, motivation, memory and related circuitry. Dysfunction in these circuits leads to characteristic biological, psychological, social and spiritual manifestations. This is reflected in an individual pathologically pursuing reward and/or relief by substance use and other behaviors.

Addiction is characterized by inability to consistently abstain, impairment in behavioral control, craving, diminished recognition of significant problems with one’s behaviors and interpersonal relationships, and a dysfunctional emotional response. Like other chronic diseases, addiction often involves cycles of relapse and remission. Without treatment or engagement in recovery activities, addiction is progressive and can result in disability or premature death.

*This seems to me a more accurate definition of addiction. This could include many behaviors if you can't control them and they become a detriment. *


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> Definition of Addiction
> 
> *FTA: Definition of Addiction*
> 
> *Public Policy Statement: Definition of Addiction*
> 
> *Short Definition of Addiction:*
> 
> Addiction is a primary, chronic disease of brain reward, motivation, memory and related circuitry. Dysfunction in these circuits leads to characteristic biological, psychological, social and spiritual manifestations. This is reflected in an individual pathologically pursuing reward and/or relief by substance use and other behaviors.
> 
> Addiction is characterized by inability to consistently abstain, impairment in behavioral control, craving, diminished recognition of significant problems with one’s behaviors and interpersonal relationships, and a dysfunctional emotional response. Like other chronic diseases, addiction often involves cycles of relapse and remission. Without treatment or engagement in recovery activities, addiction is progressive and can result in disability or premature death.
> 
> *This seems to me a more accurate definition of addiction. This could include many behaviors if you can't control them and they become a detriment. *



Does that include posting on an internet message board!


----------



## Likkmee

Smoked multiple times weekly in the seventies.Handful per month in the eighties.Same in the nineties.2-3-4 times a year in the early 2000's.Maybe 4-5 times from 2012-today.
B-Day party for a girl I know in March. Probably smoke a lil with her since she digs it. Hadn't seen her in a couple of years.
I enjoy the stuff but don't go out of my way. It's no big deal. Get a little goofy(er), jam some tunes,eat a crotch taco. Que Sara. Life goes on.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of Addiction
> 
> *FTA: Definition of Addiction*
> 
> *Public Policy Statement: Definition of Addiction*
> 
> *Short Definition of Addiction:*
> 
> Addiction is a primary, chronic disease of brain reward, motivation, memory and related circuitry. Dysfunction in these circuits leads to characteristic biological, psychological, social and spiritual manifestations. This is reflected in an individual pathologically pursuing reward and/or relief by substance use and other behaviors.
> 
> Addiction is characterized by inability to consistently abstain, impairment in behavioral control, craving, diminished recognition of significant problems with one’s behaviors and interpersonal relationships, and a dysfunctional emotional response. Like other chronic diseases, addiction often involves cycles of relapse and remission. Without treatment or engagement in recovery activities, addiction is progressive and can result in disability or premature death.
> 
> *This seems to me a more accurate definition of addiction. This could include many behaviors if you can't control them and they become a detriment. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that include posting on an internet message board!
Click to expand...


It does.  Under that stretch of definition it means anything you do as a habit, that is, more than once.

A perfect example of perverting the term with a broad brush.  He's desperately trying to make it stick as a metaphor. 

I have eggs for breakfast every morning.  Does that make eggs for breakfast an "addiction"?  Under that loose of a definition, it must.

If we insist that all our finite terms are all in fact metaphors, then we have no finite terms and our communication means nothing.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of Addiction
> 
> *FTA: Definition of Addiction*
> 
> *Public Policy Statement: Definition of Addiction*
> 
> *Short Definition of Addiction:*
> 
> Addiction is a primary, chronic disease of brain reward, motivation, memory and related circuitry. Dysfunction in these circuits leads to characteristic biological, psychological, social and spiritual manifestations. This is reflected in an individual pathologically pursuing reward and/or relief by substance use and other behaviors.
> 
> Addiction is characterized by inability to consistently abstain, impairment in behavioral control, craving, diminished recognition of significant problems with one’s behaviors and interpersonal relationships, and a dysfunctional emotional response. Like other chronic diseases, addiction often involves cycles of relapse and remission. Without treatment or engagement in recovery activities, addiction is progressive and can result in disability or premature death.
> 
> *This seems to me a more accurate definition of addiction. This could include many behaviors if you can't control them and they become a detriment. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that include posting on an internet message board!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does.  Under that stretch of definition it means anything you do as a habit, that is, more than once.
> 
> A perfect example of perverting the term with a broad brush.  He's desperately trying to make it stick as a metaphor.
> 
> I have eggs for breakfast every morning.  Does that make eggs for breakfast an "addiction"?  Under that loose of a definition, it must.
> 
> If we insist that all our finite terms are all in fact metaphors, then we have no finite terms and our communication means nothing.
Click to expand...


Does eating eggs in the morning disrupt relationships, put you into financial hardship. Can you abstain from eggs? I hardly think eating eggs in the morning is a dysfunctional behavior.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of Addiction
> 
> *FTA: Definition of Addiction*
> 
> *Public Policy Statement: Definition of Addiction*
> 
> *Short Definition of Addiction:*
> 
> Addiction is a primary, chronic disease of brain reward, motivation, memory and related circuitry. Dysfunction in these circuits leads to characteristic biological, psychological, social and spiritual manifestations. This is reflected in an individual pathologically pursuing reward and/or relief by substance use and other behaviors.
> 
> Addiction is characterized by inability to consistently abstain, impairment in behavioral control, craving, diminished recognition of significant problems with one’s behaviors and interpersonal relationships, and a dysfunctional emotional response. Like other chronic diseases, addiction often involves cycles of relapse and remission. Without treatment or engagement in recovery activities, addiction is progressive and can result in disability or premature death.
> 
> *This seems to me a more accurate definition of addiction. This could include many behaviors if you can't control them and they become a detriment. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that include posting on an internet message board!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does.  Under that stretch of definition it means anything you do as a habit, that is, more than once.
> 
> A perfect example of perverting the term with a broad brush.  He's desperately trying to make it stick as a metaphor.
> 
> I have eggs for breakfast every morning.  Does that make eggs for breakfast an "addiction"?  Under that loose of a definition, it must.
> 
> If we insist that all our finite terms are all in fact metaphors, then we have no finite terms and our communication means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does eating eggs in the morning disrupt relationships, put you into financial hardship. Can you abstain from eggs? I hardly think eating eggs in the morning is a dysfunctional behavior.
Click to expand...


Exactly.

Therefore it's not an "addiction".  That's where you're left when you play that loosely with terms.  
Terms have meaning; leave them alone.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of Addiction
> 
> *FTA: Definition of Addiction*
> 
> *Public Policy Statement: Definition of Addiction*
> 
> *Short Definition of Addiction:*
> 
> Addiction is a primary, chronic disease of brain reward, motivation, memory and related circuitry. Dysfunction in these circuits leads to characteristic biological, psychological, social and spiritual manifestations. This is reflected in an individual pathologically pursuing reward and/or relief by substance use and other behaviors.
> 
> Addiction is characterized by inability to consistently abstain, impairment in behavioral control, craving, diminished recognition of significant problems with one’s behaviors and interpersonal relationships, and a dysfunctional emotional response. Like other chronic diseases, addiction often involves cycles of relapse and remission. Without treatment or engagement in recovery activities, addiction is progressive and can result in disability or premature death.
> 
> *This seems to me a more accurate definition of addiction. This could include many behaviors if you can't control them and they become a detriment. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that include posting on an internet message board!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does.  Under that stretch of definition it means anything you do as a habit, that is, more than once.
> 
> A perfect example of perverting the term with a broad brush.  He's desperately trying to make it stick as a metaphor.
> 
> I have eggs for breakfast every morning.  Does that make eggs for breakfast an "addiction"?  Under that loose of a definition, it must.
> 
> If we insist that all our finite terms are all in fact metaphors, then we have no finite terms and our communication means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does eating eggs in the morning disrupt relationships, put you into financial hardship. Can you abstain from eggs? I hardly think eating eggs in the morning is a dysfunctional behavior.
Click to expand...


When I have cannabis, I smoke cannabis daily.  If it goes dry for a few weeks because of the growing season?  I wait patiently until it becomes available again. 

And............there are no withdrawls, nor do I put myself in financial strains because of it.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Papageorgio said:


> Does eating eggs in the morning disrupt relationships, put you into financial hardship. Can you abstain from eggs? I hardly think eating eggs in the morning is a dysfunctional behavior.



* No but alcohol and betting on Sports can...*


----------



## Papageorgio

ABikerSailor said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of Addiction
> 
> *FTA: Definition of Addiction*
> 
> *Public Policy Statement: Definition of Addiction*
> 
> *Short Definition of Addiction:*
> 
> Addiction is a primary, chronic disease of brain reward, motivation, memory and related circuitry. Dysfunction in these circuits leads to characteristic biological, psychological, social and spiritual manifestations. This is reflected in an individual pathologically pursuing reward and/or relief by substance use and other behaviors.
> 
> Addiction is characterized by inability to consistently abstain, impairment in behavioral control, craving, diminished recognition of significant problems with one’s behaviors and interpersonal relationships, and a dysfunctional emotional response. Like other chronic diseases, addiction often involves cycles of relapse and remission. Without treatment or engagement in recovery activities, addiction is progressive and can result in disability or premature death.
> 
> *This seems to me a more accurate definition of addiction. This could include many behaviors if you can't control them and they become a detriment. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that include posting on an internet message board!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does.  Under that stretch of definition it means anything you do as a habit, that is, more than once.
> 
> A perfect example of perverting the term with a broad brush.  He's desperately trying to make it stick as a metaphor.
> 
> I have eggs for breakfast every morning.  Does that make eggs for breakfast an "addiction"?  Under that loose of a definition, it must.
> 
> If we insist that all our finite terms are all in fact metaphors, then we have no finite terms and our communication means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does eating eggs in the morning disrupt relationships, put you into financial hardship. Can you abstain from eggs? I hardly think eating eggs in the morning is a dysfunctional behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I have cannabis, I smoke cannabis daily.  If it goes dry for a few weeks because of the growing season?  I wait patiently until it becomes available again.
> 
> And............there are no withdrawls, nor do I put myself in financial strains because of it.
Click to expand...


I don't smoke cannabis, and I have no withdrawals nor do I put myself in financial strains because of it.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

I smoke cannabis, and I have no withdrawals nor do I put myself in financial strains because of it.


----------



## Papageorgio

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does eating eggs in the morning disrupt relationships, put you into financial hardship. Can you abstain from eggs? I hardly think eating eggs in the morning is a dysfunctional behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * No but alcohol and betting on Sports can...*
Click to expand...


According to those on this board gambling is not an addiction.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Papageorgio said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does eating eggs in the morning disrupt relationships, put you into financial hardship. Can you abstain from eggs? I hardly think eating eggs in the morning is a dysfunctional behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * No but alcohol and betting on Sports can...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to those on this board gambling is not an addiction.
Click to expand...


Depends.  Some people (like myself) are capable of walking around Vegas and sticking to a maximum amount that they are willing to lose.  Others are addicted to the rush that they get out of it and cannot control their impulses, because they are looking for the next big payoff and are addicted to the thrill.

But then again, ANYTHING can become addictive psychologically if you let it.  People (it's called co-dependency), shopping, jogging, working out, food, etc.  It's how that act makes you feel, and in many cases it is covering up some kind of bad feeling or inadequacy.


----------



## Papageorgio

ABikerSailor said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does eating eggs in the morning disrupt relationships, put you into financial hardship. Can you abstain from eggs? I hardly think eating eggs in the morning is a dysfunctional behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * No but alcohol and betting on Sports can...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to those on this board gambling is not an addiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends.  Some people (like myself) are capable of walking around Vegas and sticking to a maximum amount that they are willing to lose.  Others are addicted to the rush that they get out of it and cannot control their impulses, because they are looking for the next big payoff and are addicted to the thrill.
> 
> But then again, ANYTHING can become addictive psychologically if you let it.  People (it's called co-dependency), shopping, jogging, working out, food, etc.  It's how that act makes you feel, and in many cases it is covering up some kind of bad feeling or inadequacy.
Click to expand...


I agree, Pogo and Chris disagree, but if it disrupts your life at the risk of your relationships, your health or finances, then it it an addiction and you have a problem. Withdrawals are definitive when you have an addiction. I know people that run for the high they get from running.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Papageorgio said:


> I agree with you, however Pogo and Chris seem to disagree. I know people that run for the high they get from running.
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does eating eggs in the morning disrupt relationships, put you into financial hardship. Can you abstain from eggs? I hardly think eating eggs in the morning is a dysfunctional behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * No but alcohol and betting on Sports can...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to those on this board gambling is not an addiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends.  Some people (like myself) are capable of walking around Vegas and sticking to a maximum amount that they are willing to lose.  Others are addicted to the rush that they get out of it and cannot control their impulses, because they are looking for the next big payoff and are addicted to the thrill.
> 
> But then again, ANYTHING can become addictive psychologically if you let it.  People (it's called co-dependency), shopping, jogging, working out, food, etc.  It's how that act makes you feel, and in many cases it is covering up some kind of bad feeling or inadequacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, Pogo and Chris disagree, but if it disrupts your life at the risk of your relationships, your health or finances, then it it an addiction and you have a problem. Withdrawals are definitive when you have an addiction.
Click to expand...


Hey................at one time I was addicted to running for the endorphins and the "runner's high" that you could get.  The more I ran, the lower the distance was to get it. 

Stopped running after I ended up with stress fractures on my feet and switched to bicycling.


----------



## froggy

How about LSD?


----------



## ChrisL

froggy said:


> How about LSD?



What about it?


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does eating eggs in the morning disrupt relationships, put you into financial hardship. Can you abstain from eggs? I hardly think eating eggs in the morning is a dysfunctional behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * No but alcohol and betting on Sports can...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to those on this board gambling is not an addiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends.  Some people (like myself) are capable of walking around Vegas and sticking to a maximum amount that they are willing to lose.  Others are addicted to the rush that they get out of it and cannot control their impulses, because they are looking for the next big payoff and are addicted to the thrill.
> 
> But then again, ANYTHING can become addictive psychologically if you let it.  People (it's called co-dependency), shopping, jogging, working out, food, etc.  It's how that act makes you feel, and in many cases it is covering up some kind of bad feeling or inadequacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, Pogo and Chris disagree, but if it disrupts your life at the risk of your relationships, your health or finances, then it it an addiction and you have a problem. Withdrawals are definitive when you have an addiction. I know people that run for the high they get from running.
Click to expand...


I don't really consider that an addiction.  I think calling it an "addiction" is a cop out.  That is just something people like to do and don't want to stop doing it.  IOW, weak people can "addicted" to just about anything I suppose.  I don't think normally people become "addicted" to doing an activity though.


----------



## Moonglow

Papageorgio said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of Addiction
> 
> *FTA: Definition of Addiction*
> 
> *Public Policy Statement: Definition of Addiction*
> 
> *Short Definition of Addiction:*
> 
> Addiction is a primary, chronic disease of brain reward, motivation, memory and related circuitry. Dysfunction in these circuits leads to characteristic biological, psychological, social and spiritual manifestations. This is reflected in an individual pathologically pursuing reward and/or relief by substance use and other behaviors.
> 
> Addiction is characterized by inability to consistently abstain, impairment in behavioral control, craving, diminished recognition of significant problems with one’s behaviors and interpersonal relationships, and a dysfunctional emotional response. Like other chronic diseases, addiction often involves cycles of relapse and remission. Without treatment or engagement in recovery activities, addiction is progressive and can result in disability or premature death.
> 
> *This seems to me a more accurate definition of addiction. This could include many behaviors if you can't control them and they become a detriment. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that include posting on an internet message board!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does.  Under that stretch of definition it means anything you do as a habit, that is, more than once.
> 
> A perfect example of perverting the term with a broad brush.  He's desperately trying to make it stick as a metaphor.
> 
> I have eggs for breakfast every morning.  Does that make eggs for breakfast an "addiction"?  Under that loose of a definition, it must.
> 
> If we insist that all our finite terms are all in fact metaphors, then we have no finite terms and our communication means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does eating eggs in the morning disrupt relationships, put you into financial hardship. Can you abstain from eggs? I hardly think eating eggs in the morning is a dysfunctional behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I have cannabis, I smoke cannabis daily.  If it goes dry for a few weeks because of the growing season?  I wait patiently until it becomes available again.
> 
> And............there are no withdrawls, nor do I put myself in financial strains because of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't smoke cannabis, and I have no withdrawals nor do I put myself in financial strains because of it.
Click to expand...

Do you know anything about electricity?


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does eating eggs in the morning disrupt relationships, put you into financial hardship. Can you abstain from eggs? I hardly think eating eggs in the morning is a dysfunctional behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * No but alcohol and betting on Sports can...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to those on this board gambling is not an addiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends.  Some people (like myself) are capable of walking around Vegas and sticking to a maximum amount that they are willing to lose.  Others are addicted to the rush that they get out of it and cannot control their impulses, because they are looking for the next big payoff and are addicted to the thrill.
> 
> But then again, ANYTHING can become addictive psychologically if you let it.  People (it's called co-dependency), shopping, jogging, working out, food, etc.  It's how that act makes you feel, and in many cases it is covering up some kind of bad feeling or inadequacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, Pogo and Chris disagree, but if it disrupts your life at the risk of your relationships, your health or finances, then it it an addiction and you have a problem. Withdrawals are definitive when you have an addiction. I know people that run for the high they get from running.
Click to expand...


Do you believe it when people say that they are addicted to food or sex?  Or are they just too weak to practice will power, and so they use the term "addiction" as an excuse?


----------



## Moonglow

froggy said:


> How about LSD?


Far out,,man...it's a fungus that grows on wheat or any grass plant..


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

froggy said:


> How about LSD?


actually microdosing with LSD is becoming somewhat of a fad......in order for you to feel the effects of LSD such as sensory and temporal disruptions it takes something like 125 micrograms dosage ...if one takes LSD below that dosage there will be effects subliminally below your awareness  that may be helpful to folks.......


----------



## froggy

ChrisL said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about LSD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about it?
Click to expand...

Ever trip on in


----------



## Moonglow

froggy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about LSD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever trip on in
Click to expand...

The acid from the 1970's was best..


----------



## ChrisL

froggy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about LSD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever trip on in
Click to expand...


I tried it when I was a teenager.  Didn't like it.  I would never even try any of that crap now though.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about LSD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever trip on in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The acid from the 1970's was best..
Click to expand...


Did you do a trip challenge or something?  Lol.  Isn't it all pretty much the same ingredients when it comes to those chemical cocktails?


----------



## froggy

ChrisL said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about LSD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever trip on in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried it when I was a teenager.  Didn't like it.  I would never even try any of that crap now though.  Lol.
Click to expand...

What didn't you like


----------



## ChrisL

Did you know that mescaline was used as a horse tranquilizer in large doses?


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about LSD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever trip on in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The acid from the 1970's was best..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you do a trip challenge or something?  Lol.  Isn't it all pretty much the same ingredients when it comes to those chemical cocktails?
Click to expand...

There was variations.....and basic components, depending how you cultivate and with what plant..


----------



## ChrisL

froggy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about LSD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever trip on in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried it when I was a teenager.  Didn't like it.  I would never even try any of that crap now though.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What didn't you like
Click to expand...


I just didn't like the way it made me feel.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Did you know that mescaline was used as a horse tranquilizer in large doses?


Good thing all I did was mescal..


----------



## froggy

Chocolate mes


----------



## Moonglow

froggy said:


> Chocolate mes


strawberry...


----------



## ChrisL

Something you might find interesting . . . in my city they recently BANNED all flavored tobacco products.  This is supposed to catch on nationwide, so all of you who enjoy flavored tobacco products had better start stocking up!


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Something you might find interesting . . . in my city they recently BANNED all flavored tobacco products.  This is supposed to catch on nationwide, so all of you who enjoy flavored tobacco products had better start stocking up!


I will just have to fill the void.....and sell it to the masses while I'm at it..


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something you might find interesting . . . in my city they recently BANNED all flavored tobacco products.  This is supposed to catch on nationwide, so all of you who enjoy flavored tobacco products had better start stocking up!
> 
> 
> 
> I will just have to fill the void.....and sell it to the masses while I'm at it..
Click to expand...


They think that banning flavored tobacco products is going to stop kids from smoking I guess.


----------



## froggy

I heard they were taking the color out of cereal


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does eating eggs in the morning disrupt relationships, put you into financial hardship. Can you abstain from eggs? I hardly think eating eggs in the morning is a dysfunctional behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * No but alcohol and betting on Sports can...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to those on this board gambling is not an addiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends.  Some people (like myself) are capable of walking around Vegas and sticking to a maximum amount that they are willing to lose.  Others are addicted to the rush that they get out of it and cannot control their impulses, because they are looking for the next big payoff and are addicted to the thrill.
> 
> But then again, ANYTHING can become addictive psychologically if you let it.  People (it's called co-dependency), shopping, jogging, working out, food, etc.  It's how that act makes you feel, and in many cases it is covering up some kind of bad feeling or inadequacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, Pogo and Chris disagree, but if it disrupts your life at the risk of your relationships, your health or finances, then it it an addiction and you have a problem. Withdrawals are definitive when you have an addiction. I know people that run for the high they get from running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really consider that an addiction.  I think calling it an "addiction" is a cop out.  That is just something people like to do and don't want to stop doing it.  IOW, weak people can "addicted" to just about anything I suppose.  I don't think normally people become "addicted" to doing an activity though.
Click to expand...


Exactly.
This tangent started IIRC not as a point of "people being addicted" but of "cannabis being addict_*ive*_".  We notice the mythmongers have turned the spotlight around to the _user _rather than the _substance_.  Must have been inconvenient to approach the original point.

An addictive substance would be something (alcohol, heroin, tobacco), the use of which creates a physical dependency.  And that's simply not present.

Even in their specious comparison of gambling ---- same thing.  Gambling doesn't create a physical need for its own continuance.  And nor does cannabis.


----------



## Si modo

One does not have to suffer from physical dependence to be addicted to a substance.


----------



## Bonzi

I have been addicted to cigarettes and wine, but never had any physical withdrawal symptoms or issues.

Only mental/psychological.


----------



## Si modo

Is there a difference between physical dependence and addiction?


----------



## Bonzi

Have you heard about the Bob Marley product.......


----------



## Pogo

Si modo said:


> Is there a difference between physical dependence and addiction?



I didn't open the link (at work, and about to leave) but seeing as how it's got a dot-gov address I'm not inclined to have a whole lotta faith in it....   nomsayin'?


----------



## Pogo

Si modo said:


> One does not have to suffer from physical dependence to be addicted to a substance.



Yeah I think that's what it means ---- that if the substance is interrupted, the body reacts.

If the body doesn't react to interruption ... then the substance isn't addictive.  If interruption has no impact --- then how is the subject "addicted"?

The antagonist here tried to turn the argument into the addict_*ED*_ rather than the addict_*IVE*_, but that's what it was.  He couldn't win that argument, so he blew smoke.

So to speak...


----------



## Si modo

I understand...and relate to...a distrust of a gov site.  However, any groups working with addicts will agree with the content of my link above.  If you use a substance for which you have cravings (not to alleviate dope sickness, just a craving) and it interferes with other important aspects of life (your freedom, your employment, the welfare of your loved ones, etc.) - your high is your priority - then it's an addiction.

Maybe this link won't be blocked:  Addiction vs Physical Dependence - Important distinction

 Just one example of many.


----------



## ChrisL

Sure you can become "addicted" to anything, but those things are not necessarily addictive.  IOW, that is your own problem and things should not be against the law because certain people have poor will power.


----------

